# Recent picture of you! - Part II



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Old thread here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13329

Original post from GEF: 
_Okay- I did a forum search and only hit on topics for bad pics, no make up pics, halloween pics and people making whole threads just to show a few pics of themselves.
Frankly, that surprised me. I like to see whom I am talking to so how about a recent picture thread where we can all shine and show our faces?
( Yes, I realize we can post them on our profiles but it seems like it can be fun and enjoyable this way,too)

I would like this thread to show any pic of you that you want at any time- just make it recent
Pics of vacations, gatherings, events, happy times or things you simply want to share are certainly welcome here

http://www.imageshack.us - this link allows you to upload your images to post here_

Okay, new pictures people!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's a picture, because I feel like the ball needs a nudge.  (It's not recent, but it's entertaining to me.) 

View attachment P1000527.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 9, 2007)

How like my love life.


(cute pic, by the way)


----------



## GPL (Mar 9, 2007)

Mine too!! Maybe we should get together?? 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a picture, because I feel like the ball needs a nudge.  (It's not recent, but it's entertaining to me.)



Why a new thread, AnnMarie? Was the old one getting too large??
Not that I mind seeing MORE new pictures here Ant you are looking as cute as always:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2007)

I was curious about how I would look with straight hair so here are the pics with my hair still wet


----------



## elle camino (Mar 9, 2007)

i like it!
i like it curly though too. 
what i'm saying here is that you have great hair.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 9, 2007)

This is me three sheets to the wind last night after our annual wine maker's dinner at work. My colleague had the service staff deliver not one, but two extra bottles of wine to our table which we consumed in addition to the 4 glasses that came with the four course meal... and it was pretty much just me and my friend drinking the extra bottles. I'm in my nightie, but forgot to take off my necklace. 

(And yes, I used fat girl camera tricks to hide the double-chin action.)


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

hmmm...this is all I have...keep in mind, I am not drugged out, high, or drunk...I had just come back from an eye appointment...dilation is a bitch...everything was so fuzzy. Thus I took pictures...yay me.

And here you are...:happy:

PS: excuse my blatant acne


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> hmmm...this is all I have...keep in mind, I am not drugged out, high, or drunk...I had just come back from an eye appointment...dilation is a bitch...everything was so fuzzy. Thus I took pictures...yay me.
> 
> And here you are...:happy:



Wow...he dilated your arm too!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow...he dilated your arm too!



He did! I was so amazed I had to go back and thank him, but I walked into a wall on my way there, and by the time I woke up my arms were regular size again :doh: ...I was so sad


----------



## elle camino (Mar 9, 2007)

note to self: size 18 old navy dresses fit you everywhere but one (very important) place.
which i think is a scam to get you to buy old navy tank tops. 
anyways that explains why i look so annoyed.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 9, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I had just come back from an eye appointment...dilation is a bitch.



Oh my goodness...I totally agree. The first time I had it done my eyes undilated so SLOW. The next morning I still couldnt read anything up close. I work for a newspaper and I had to call in because I just couldnt see. Had it done again not long ago and thank god it wasnt as bad. The only bad thing that time was I had planned on going to see a movie after the eye doc not thinking it was time for him to dilated me. So I was just glad I live two blocks and didnt have to drive blind. Okay..I am totally babbling about the off subject. WAIT...lets see if I can find a recent pic. OK...found one. Trip I took over new years with Tilman. Love me a nice indoor pool. 
Stacey 

View attachment pool.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Mar 9, 2007)

er. 
i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures. 

View attachment dims1.jpg


View attachment dims2.jpg


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.



Gotta love showin' off the girls! Great pic!


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.



K...that's a HOT pic! YOWZA girlie!!

:batting:


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.


annoyed actually only comes through in the first pic - you look considerably less hacked in the second one.

hot, however, is fully present in both.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i like it!
> i like it curly though too.
> what i'm saying here is that you have great hair.




Thanks, Miss Elle


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me three sheets to the wind last night after our annual wine maker's dinner at work. My colleague had the service staff deliver not one, but two extra bottles of wine to our table which we consumed in addition to the 4 glasses that came with the four course meal... and it was pretty much just me and my friend drinking the extra bottles. I'm in my nightie, but forgot to take off my necklace.
> 
> (And yes, I used fat girl camera tricks to hide the double-chin action.)



Beautiful, as always


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2007)

This was taken yesterday while going put put golfing. I just happened to be having a good hair day yesterday  

View attachment putput.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just spent some time with my boys yesterday... 

View attachment smooch.jpg


View attachment pothead.jpg


View attachment plates.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeepy, can I assume that alcohol was imbibed last night?

Because I can't think of many other reasons why someone would have a friggin' pot on their head after age four.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Jeepy, can I assume that alcohol was imbibed last night?
> 
> Because I can't think of many other reasons why someone would have a friggin' pot on their head after age four.




Well... There was alcohol. But I wasn't consuming it. They did.

I was just there with my camera. I've learned that I can be just as stupid without the alcohol...most of the time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken yesterday while going put put golfing. I just happened to be having a good hair day yesterday



You mean gorgeous hair day, don't you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Oh my goodness...I totally agree. The first time I had it done my eyes undilated so SLOW. The next morning I still couldnt read anything up close. I work for a newspaper and I had to call in because I just couldnt see. Had it done again not long ago and thank god it wasnt as bad. The only bad thing that time was I had planned on going to see a movie after the eye doc not thinking it was time for him to dilated me. So I was just glad I live two blocks and didnt have to drive blind. Okay..I am totally babbling about the off subject. WAIT...lets see if I can find a recent pic. OK...found one. Trip I took over new years with Tilman. Love me a nice indoor pool.
> Stacey




OoOoOooOo lucky girl- I need to find one of those pools soon!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken yesterday while going put put golfing. I just happened to be having a good hair day yesterday



Oh my goodness- I love that hair color! Stunning... great pic


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> You mean gorgeous hair day, don't you?



Why thank you  I have been having lots more good hair days since i went vegan.. i think its all the veggies


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my goodness- I love that hair color! Stunning... great pic



Thank you  Its hair out of the box.. it took me about 6 months hits and misses to get to this color and I'm going to keep it


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2007)

My last day at my old job was last Friday (3/2/07) and I was an emotional mess. Saying good-bye to my babies was torture. Anyway, here is a pic of me on my last day. This was my infant classroom. If you look closely you might be able to make out the swollen, puffy eyes. lol

View attachment P1010039a.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My last day at my old job was last Friday (3/2/07) and I was an emotional mess. Saying good-bye to my babies was torture. Anyway, here is a pic of me on my last day. This was my infant classroom. If you look closely you might be able to make out the swollen, puffy eyes. lol
> 
> View attachment 16355



I'm sorry to hear that Nancy- I had a job that I once cried over leaving- it was a transportation service for the handicapped and elderly. I still miss some of them even eight years later


----------



## GPL (Mar 10, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me three sheets to the wind last night after our annual wine maker's dinner at work. My colleague had the service staff deliver not one, but two extra bottles of wine to our table which we consumed in addition to the 4 glasses that came with the four course meal... and it was pretty much just me and my friend drinking the extra bottles. I'm in my nightie, but forgot to take off my necklace.
> 
> (And yes, I used fat girl camera tricks to hide the double-chin action.)



My Gosh...,
You are a beauty, TFG:wubu: 
Thankx!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.



You always have the cutest face, and are such a hottie:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 10, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Just spent some time with my boys yesterday...



You are not only very beautiful, you are also a very funny and nice girl to be with, I'm sure:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 10, 2007)

I can never participate in these picture threads, because my pictures are always too big and I dont know how to resize!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 10, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I can never participate in these picture threads, because my pictures are always too big and I dont know how to resize!


Yes, but you know someone who can resize them for you AND you know her email address.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was curious about how I would look with straight hair so here are the pics with my hair still wet



I like your hair either way, though it is very interesting to see you with straight hair. I don't think I can choose between the two- beautiful no matter what.



ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me three sheets to the wind last night after our annual wine maker's dinner at work. My colleague had the service staff deliver not one, but two extra bottles of wine to our table which we consumed in addition to the 4 glasses that came with the four course meal... and it was pretty much just me and my friend drinking the extra bottles. I'm in my nightie, but forgot to take off my necklace.
> 
> (And yes, I used fat girl camera tricks to hide the double-chin action.)



Three sheets to the wind, or four, five, six- still a great photo. You look maaaahvelous.



dreamer72fem said:


> Oh my goodness...I totally agree. The first time I had it done my eyes undilated so SLOW. The next morning I still couldnt read anything up close. I work for a newspaper and I had to call in because I just couldnt see. Had it done again not long ago and thank god it wasnt as bad. The only bad thing that time was I had planned on going to see a movie after the eye doc not thinking it was time for him to dilated me. So I was just glad I live two blocks and didnt have to drive blind. Okay..I am totally babbling about the off subject. WAIT...lets see if I can find a recent pic. OK...found one. Trip I took over new years with Tilman. Love me a nice indoor pool.
> Stacey



You look so refreshed and relaxed. Lovin' it.



elle camino said:


> note to self: size 18 old navy dresses fit you everywhere but one (very important) place.
> which i think is a scam to get you to buy old navy tank tops.
> anyways that explains why i look so annoyed.



How are you always so photogenic? Annoyed or not!



HottiMegan said:


> This was taken yesterday while going put put golfing. I just happened to be having a good hair day yesterday



I love this photo of you! Fantastic hair day, seriously.



babyjeep21 said:


> Just spent some time with my boys yesterday...



I'm particularly fond of the pot on your head, showing a little bit of the crazy.



NancyGirl74 said:


> My last day at my old job was last Friday (3/2/07) and I was an emotional mess. Saying good-bye to my babies was torture. Anyway, here is a pic of me on my last day. This was my infant classroom. If you look closely you might be able to make out the swollen, puffy eyes. lol



What a tough day! It is so hard to say goodbye to kids when you've been a big part of their life for a while. (I'm not seeing puffy eyes though, you're clear.)

AND Zain! Sorry, realized I hadn't clicked the '+' quote button (did I miss anyone else?) You ought to post photos more often.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 11, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I can never participate in these picture threads, because my pictures are always too big and I dont know how to resize!



Download Iranview. It's free and its REALLY easy to resize.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Download Iranview. It's free and its REALLY easy to resize.


I think you meant Ir*f*anview... 

The other could possibly be a plugin for googleearth...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I think you meant Ir*f*anview...
> 
> The other could possibly be a plugin for googleearth...



Thanks Timb...that little missing f coulda left someone searching in all the wrong places!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's our family's weekly contribution.

Charlie (the cute grandson) had a Drumline competition yesterday (American Drumline Assocition). What amazing talents these kids are. Being a drummer myself I can so appreciate all the practice and hard work that went into it. His team (his school) took first place. We were so tickled and proud of him. 

Here are the kids in "The Pit" setting up...







Here are Rachael and I from the stands...






All of us after the competition...






Rachael & Charlie...






Charlie & me...


----------



## Obesus (Mar 11, 2007)

....my alter-ego, here is shown with my new "repaint the van" project after discovering that a white van in San Francisco is pretty much just a canvas for graffito! I chose Imperial Japanese Navy dark green, WWII vintage for my sample...rockin'!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Thanks Timb...that little missing f coulda left someone searching in all the wrong places!


You're welcome...


----------



## Carrie (Mar 11, 2007)

I went to my friend Dawn's house yesterday, where she took some goofy pics of me for someone very special who's in dire need of a little goofiness. These two were the best (read: goofiest) of the batch. And yes, that is a pine cone I'm threatening to eat.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I went to my friend Dawn's house yesterday, where she took some goofy pics of me for someone very special who's in dire need of a little goofiness. These two were the best (read: goofiest) of the batch. And yes, that is a pine cone I'm threatening to eat.



Such cute pics, Carrie! I was wondering where you went off to!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I went to my friend Dawn's house yesterday, where she took some goofy pics of me for someone very special who's in dire need of a little goofiness. These two were the best (read: goofiest) of the batch. And yes, that is a pine cone I'm threatening to eat.




hahaha, those are super cute... they will be enjoyed I'm sure.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2007)

Carrie - adorable pics! you look gorgeous.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 11, 2007)

carrie, sandie and rachael have three of the most insanely gorgeous smiles i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 11, 2007)

GPL said:


> Mine too!! Maybe we should get together??
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.



PM for details


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.



Ummm... HOT!!  I love your pics. And that hair! Im so jealous. I should have had you show me your style moves


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I like your hair either way, though it is very interesting to see you with straight hair. I don't think I can choose between the two- beautiful no matter what.



Thanks  <3


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 11, 2007)

I just took this today. I got a bouquet of flowers from a friend who knows I've been kind of down lately. I just wanted to show how beautiful the flowers are. My fave. Lilies.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> carrie, sandie and rachael have three of the most insanely gorgeous smiles i have ever seen in my life.



Awwwww...what a sweetheart! Thank you so much!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks so much, Ash, AM, Randi, and elle!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 11, 2007)

Not pictures of me, but they are recent pictures that I took, so that's almost the same, right?

View attachment attach_photo-1.jpg

Sasha & Jay makin' faces at a pizza place.

View attachment timclaw.jpg

Marlowegarp displays his talent for using my hairstick as a claw and balancing a bottlecap, all while making a scary, scary face.

Maybe this is the effect 300 has on people. We just saw it before these pics were taken. So the moral is, if you see 300, you'll want to make weird faces in a pizza place. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 11, 2007)

This Is Sparta!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Maybe this is the effect The 300 has on people. We just saw it before these pics were taken. So the moral is, if you see The 300, you'll want to make weird faces in pizza place. Consider yourself warned.



WTF is The 300?

Because






Is _300_, not The 300.

And I think that the brutal awesomeness that is _300 _is what you might've been referring to.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh it is BJ.... oh it is. That movie gave me such a ragin' clue.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh it is BJ.... oh it is. That movie gave me such a ragin' clue.



That movie gave me such a ragin' hard-on.

Well, not exactly. But I do think that there were a few moments where being caught up in the action and the heat of battle that were better than any sexual pleasure that I've yet felt.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That movie gave me such a ragin' hard-on.
> 
> Well, not exactly. But I do think that there were a few moments where being caught up in the action and the heat of battle that were better than any sexual pleasure that I've yet felt.



I'm trying so hard to be a good girl right now. WHY must you make this so difficult?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm trying so hard to be a good girl right now. WHY must you make this so difficult?



It's my jorb. Besides, behaving is overrated.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That movie gave me such a ragin' hard-on.
> 
> Well, not exactly. But I do think that there were a few moments where being caught up in the action and the heat of battle that were better than any sexual pleasure that I've yet felt.



hehehe... I guess our goodbye on Sat night just didn't do enough for you.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hehehe... I guess our goodbye on Sat night just didn't do enough for you.



It came pretty damned close... but there was too much clothing.

(Yes, I am feeling particularly cheeky tonight, why do you ask?)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That movie gave me such a ragin' hard-on.
> 
> Well, not exactly. But I do think that there were a few moments where being caught up in the action and the heat of battle that were better than any sexual pleasure that I've yet felt.



Yeah I have pretty much decided I'm going to have my way with and marry a Spartan warrior.  Now if I can just convince a guy to dress as one for halloween, I'm gold.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It's my jorb. Besides, behaving is overrated.



Touché.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yeah I have pretty much decided I'm going to have my way with and marry a Spartan warrior.  Now if I can just convince a guy to dress as one for halloween, I'm gold.



Oh hell, I've been planning to do this for a while now. I just need to find the materials... I have like nine and a half months, though.

Holy crap, this costume could literally be like a baby!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yeah I have pretty much decided I'm going to have my way with and marry a Spartan warrior.  Now if I can just convince a guy to dress as one for halloween, I'm gold.



Oooh, we'll be waiting for photos of this. Blackjack is seeming rather Spartan himself tonight... hmm...


ETA: He beat me to it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It came pretty damned close... but there was too much clothing.
> 
> (Yes, I am feeling particularly cheeky tonight, why do you ask?)



Well, you know.. we did all that could be done in public. 

(ooo, keep 'em wondering)


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, you know.. we did all that could be done in public.
> 
> (ooo, keep 'em wondering)



Well, you guys DID have a room. *Nudgenudge*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Oh hell, I've been planning to do this for a while now. I just need to find the materials... I have like nine and a half months, though.
> 
> Holy crap, this costume could literally be like a baby!



I wanna see! I wanna see!!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 12, 2007)

this is from last night! it was the first warm day in chicago since forever. 

View attachment ivyyy.JPG


----------



## Ivy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sandie! You have a beautiful family!!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ivy said:


> this is from last night! it was the first warm day in chicago since forever.



How beautiful! I'm loving the dress, that print is killer!


----------



## GunnerFA (Mar 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yeah I have pretty much decided I'm going to have my way with and marry a Spartan warrior.  Now if I can just convince a guy to dress as one for halloween, I'm gold.



I'd consider doing that round halloween time. Having Peloponnesian heritage gives extra incentive (massive Greek patriotism). Will post a pic if i do so.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor lighting (as in, behind me) and by the nighttime glow of my computer...
But recent! Two nights ago:






I've got that just-dunked-in-blueberry-juice look to me. What's that about? No crazy eyes this time, though.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 12, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Sandie! You have a beautiful family!!!



Thanks, Ivy.  And you look adorable in your cute little dress! Glad you are getting some warm weather.


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 12, 2007)

this is from yesterday.


----------



## sean7 (Mar 12, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Poor lighting (as in, behind me) and by the nighttime glow of my computer...
> 
> I've got that just-dunked-in-blueberry-juice look to me. What's that about? No crazy eyes this time, though.



Well, the poor lighting brings out your cute smile so maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2007)

Blockierer said:


> this is from yesterday.




OOoooOOoo great shot with the bird- are you at a zoo?


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.



I like it. Wrks fr m. ghjk l,m n hu ipopk 

Pce'
2P.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 12, 2007)

Just messing around during lunchtime, made these a few minutes ago. (I noticed that the images are backwards, and forgive the magenta look, I was too lazy to color correct...) I have another Intel iMac in my office that I'm working on...

fa_man_stan 

View attachment sardines_.jpg


View attachment orange_.jpg


View attachment face_x.jpg


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....my alter-ego, here is shown with my new "repaint the van" project after discovering that a white van in San Francisco is pretty much just a canvas for graffito! I chose Imperial Japanese Navy dark green, WWII vintage for my sample...rockin'!



You mean that they tagged your van?! I am truly amazed.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm curious about the eagle too, Blockier.


And Stan, this one could spawn a whole "pose with your favorite fruit" thread.


----------



## GPL (Mar 12, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> PM for details



Mmmm..... 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I just took this today. I got a bouquet of flowers from a friend who knows I've been kind of down lately. I just wanted to show how beautiful the flowers are. My fave. Lilies.



Wich flower?? 

Tight hugs,:wubu: 
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Not pictures of me, but they are recent pictures that I took, so that's almost the same, right?
> 
> View attachment 16404
> 
> ...



OK, need to quote this post to view the pictures... *sigh*

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 12, 2007)

Ivy said:


> this is from last night! it was the first warm day in chicago since forever.



Ivy, I looove your dress, hunny:wubu: 
Thanks for showing.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Tina (Mar 13, 2007)

This is from the other night. Eric and I went to see Candye Kane and this is after the show. Great show she puts on. 

View attachment Picture-111sm.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is from the other night. Eric and I went to see Candye Kane and this is after the show. Great show she puts on.



Wow! You gals are two great looking ladies! (Eric is a lucky guy...) Where was Candye Kane performing?

Stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is from the other night. Eric and I went to see Candye Kane and this is after the show. Great show she puts on.



Great pic! What kind of show does Candye do? I'm afraid I haven't heard of her....yet


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is from the other night. Eric and I went to see Candye Kane and this is after the show. Great show she puts on.



Oh FUN!!!! I love CK, see her whenever she's in town. So FUN to see you with her


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Wow! You gals are two great looking ladies! (Eric is a lucky guy...) Where was Candye Kane performing?


Thanks, Stan.  She was performing in San Luis Obispo, booked by the SLO Blues Society.


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pic! What kind of show does Candye do? I'm afraid I haven't heard of her....yet


She is a blues/rock singer with a very dirty mind. You can hear some clips here. She also has an unwaveringly size-positive, and accept yourself as you are message.


liz (di-va) said:


> Oh FUN!!!! I love CK, see her whenever she's in town. So FUN to see you with her


Thanks, Liz. This is my first time seeing her in concert, though I had heard her music.


----------



## Friday (Mar 14, 2007)

Stan, has anyone ever commented on your resemblance to (a much younger) Alan Alda?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 14, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is from the other night. Eric and I went to see Candye Kane and this is after the show. Great show she puts on.



Great photo, Tina. It sounds like (looks like too!) you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Stan.  She was performing in San Luis Obispo, booked by the SLO Blues Society.
> 
> She is a blues/rock singer with a very dirty mind. You can hear some clips here. She also has an unwaveringly size-positive, and accept yourself as you are message.
> 
> Thanks, Liz. This is my first time seeing her in concert, though I had heard her music.


Thanx for the link, Tina! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Friday said:


> Stan, has anyone ever commented on your resemblance to (a much younger) Alan Alda?


If I remember right, the first part of this thread was quite full with such comments...


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, Timberwolf. Ooh, I did.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 14, 2007)

this is from saturday march 10th.









and this is the week before.











and then the week before


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 14, 2007)

MissMirandaRae said:


> this is from saturday march 10th.



Awesome falls!! Did you make them or buy them?


----------



## GPL (Mar 14, 2007)

MissMirandaRae said:


> this is from saturday march 10th.
> and this is the week before.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 14, 2007)

actualy a friend of mine made them

Its 4 separate pieces...two short for day time or volume and the two long ones that go down to my butt (and are the longest she has made)

only paid 65 bucks all together but I plan on getting more


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 14, 2007)

GPL said:


> MissMirandaRae said:
> 
> 
> > this is from saturday march 10th.
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2007)

Where the hell did I go?


----------



## GPL (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?



That position of you must be heaven on earth!!
You didnt even choose the least girls out there. Seems like the couches aren't as big as they used to build them Next time give Heather a bellyrub from me, will you?

GPL.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?




LUCKY MANNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

GPL said:


> That position of you must be heaven on earth!!
> You didnt even choose the least girls out there. Seems like the couches aren't as big as they used to build them Next time give Heather a bellyrub from me, will you?
> 
> GPL.



I get nothing??? 

I see how it is... Sheesh!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?



That is quite possibly one of the worst pictures of Heather and I --- ever. 

LOL  Hope you at least enjoyed it.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> That is quite possibly one of the worst pictures of Heather and I --- ever.



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

What a load of crap.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> What a load of crap.




LOL... we just both look very odd to me, like, weird angles, faces, etc.  It happens!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?



A w e s o m e .


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 15, 2007)

MissMirandaRae said:


> actualy a friend of mine made them
> 
> Its 4 separate pieces...two short for day time or volume and the two long ones that go down to my butt (and are the longest she has made)
> 
> only paid 65 bucks all together but I plan on getting more



They're awesome..I'd love to buy some. Does she make them and ship?


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 15, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> They're awesome..I'd love to buy some. Does she make them and ship?




she might, Il pm you her my space accont so you can ask.

she makes them all custom one of a kind in what ever colors you want.


----------



## GPL (Mar 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I get nothing???
> 
> I see how it is... Sheesh!



((((((((((((((AnnMarie))))))))))))):wubu: 
*Bellyrubs* in person!!!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?



When I first saw this pic, I thought "Hand Check, man....HAND CHECK!" 

But, I didn't want to disrespect the ladies.

Awesome pic.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok. I had to include this portraid of me done by my oldest. Can't you see the resemblence?

It's friggen uncanny. Uncanny, I tell you! 

View attachment portrait.JPG


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 15, 2007)

MissMirandaRae said:


> this is from saturday march 10th.



Stunning as usual, Miranda! :smitten: 

(Everyone else on this thread too...that's why I try never to post here!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 15, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Stunning as usual, Miranda! :smitten:
> 
> (Everyone else on this thread too...that's why I try never to post here!)



And what about people NOT on this thread? See how you are??


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?



The shirts!! They hurt the eyes!
THEY HURT THE EYES!!!!


Hey look, Heather and AnnMarie are bonded with a third head growing out. Fuckin' awesome!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 16, 2007)

kevin, that is an awesome picture!! i love the three grins.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> How beautiful! I'm loving the dress, that print is killer!



thanks so much! i looove that dress... sooo bright


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Thanks, Ivy.  And you look adorable in your cute little dress! Glad you are getting some warm weather.



aw thanks!!  it's cold again but ohhh well!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2007)

GPL said:


> Ivy, I looove your dress, hunny:wubu:
> Thanks for showing.
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



thank you so much GPL!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is from the other night. Eric and I went to see Candye Kane and this is after the show. Great show she puts on.



OMG I AM SO JEALOUSSSSSS
you ladies are smmmmokin!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Where the hell did I go?



uhhhh, probably the best picture on the internet.

i looove eeet


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And what about people NOT on this thread? See how you are??



Oh, hush. You all look marvelous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Ok. I had to include this portraid of me done by my oldest. Can't you see the resemblence?
> 
> It's friggen uncanny. Uncanny, I tell you!



I do, I do, I do see it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Oh, hush. You all look marvelous!



And what about the fat girls who don't even know about Dimensions? They are the ones who really need to feel good about themselves. 

How can you ignore them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And what about the fat girls who don't even know about Dimensions? They are the ones who really need to feel good about themselves.
> 
> How can you ignore them?


How do you know he does? That he doesn't post it here doesn't mean he isn't telling them... (somehow)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> How do you know he does? That he doesn't post it here doesn't mean he isn't telling them... (somehow)



Ahh...I see! and what about the ones who have passed? Can he communicate with the dead? Just making sure no one gets hurt.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2007)

Ivy said:


> uhhhh, probably the best picture on the internet.
> 
> i looove eeet



hahaha, it's got email forwards written all over it, unfortunately.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ahh...I see! and what about the ones who have passed? Can he communicate with the dead? Just making sure no one gets hurt.


I don't know if he can, but I can...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 17, 2007)

I went on a recent shopping shopping spree where I got $650 worth of stuff for $140. I rock the sales, Baby! Sasha wanted to see some of the goods, so here they are. Velvet jacket: $9.50, cute top: $9.50. The jeans I already had.




Hair wouldn't cooperate.




Not part of the spree, but I love these cute shoes that I also recently acquired: $9.99.




Squinting because the sun's in my eyes: PRICELESS.


----------



## GPL (Mar 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I went on a recent shopping shopping spree where I got $650 worth of stuff for $140. I rock the sales, Baby! Sasha wanted to see some of the goods, so here they are. Velvet jacket: $9.50, cute top: $9.50. The jeans I already had.



You look CUUUTE with these clothes, hunny:wubu: 
Thank you for sharing!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs
GPL.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I went on a recent shopping shopping spree where I got $650 worth of stuff for $140. I rock the sales, Baby! Sasha wanted to see some of the goods, so here they are. Velvet jacket: $9.50, cute top: $9.50. The jeans I already had.
> Hair wouldn't cooperate.
> Not part of the spree, but I love these cute shoes that I also recently acquired: $9.99.
> Squinting because the sun's in my eyes: PRICELESS.



You look fabulous! I love those colors on you. And the shoes rock.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 17, 2007)

These pics are really pretty and relaxed, especially the squinting one. And great jacket for $9.50!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 17, 2007)

rainyday said:


> These pics are really pretty and relaxed, especially the squinting one. And great jacket for $9.50!



Totally agree. You look great, RW. Cheers.....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know if he can, but I can...



good to know. I'll be in touch when the time comes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> good to know. I'll be in touch when the time comes.


Just gimme a howl...


----------



## Ash (Mar 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I went on a recent shopping shopping spree where I got $650 worth of stuff for $140. I rock the sales, Baby! Sasha wanted to see some of the goods, so here they are. Velvet jacket: $9.50, cute top: $9.50. The jeans I already had.
> Hair wouldn't cooperate.
> Not part of the spree, but I love these cute shoes that I also recently acquired: $9.99.
> 
> ...



Love the shoes! I have the red version. So cute and sassy!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

barb, honestly, you are unfuckingbelieveably gorgeous.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> barb, honestly, you are unfuckingbelieveably gorgeous.



Seriously. It can't be said better than this, Barb! With bargains like that, I need you to take me shopping! You look gorgeous.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


>



........................................................................




i am totally making eyes at barb.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 18, 2007)

All you peoples are boosting my ego way too much! Thank you all! :wubu: 

Elle--I propose that we hang together again at some point in the near future and you can make eyes at me in person!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

barb -- i propose that you look over there for a second while i steal your velvet blazer.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 18, 2007)

Good thing I didn't post pictures of the black one--I'd be hogtied with you running down the street, jacket in hand!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 18, 2007)

I found some Renaissance Woman Beauty!! I'm going to party like it's 999!!!


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 18, 2007)

This night / morning I was on DIM chat.


----------



## James (Mar 18, 2007)

amazing how much fun you can have with a new composter bin...











my friend nick reveals just how the daleks managed to climb stairs... looking good 






and then some d&b and beers with friends in town... yesterday was a good day


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 18, 2007)

some pics from the Chicago St. Patty's dance... 

View attachment chicagodance2.jpg


View attachment chicagodance.jpg


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 18, 2007)

I love the morning...most times...

This morning I was hung over, and tired...can you tell from these here pictures...?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 18, 2007)

And of course...since I just had to keep going...probably because I had time, and...well, I could...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics of me from lunch with a buncha Dimmers yesterday (photo thread started here)

View attachment NJStPat12-me-glasses-sm.jpg​


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 18, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


>



I think this is on my fave new pics of you even if the sun was in your eyes  DAMN girl you did well! I wish we could shop together more often. PS.... I want your jacket!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, I had this up in the chat room earlier - its the most recent picture of me. I wasn't going to post it because of the cleavage action I have going on it it :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

Blockierer said:


> This night / morning I was on DIM chat.



Nice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> some pics from the Chicago St. Patty's dance...



That isn't Scotter with you, is it?

I love the shamrock head springs- too much fun


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I wasn't going to post it because of the cleavage action I have going on it it :blush:



Silly girl, that's exactly why you _should_ post it..  Pretty girl, lovely décolleté and beautiful pink (bra? top?).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Ok, I had this up in the chat room earlier - its the most recent picture of me. I wasn't going to post it because of the cleavage action I have going on it it :blush:




You're just beautiful... and if you got it, flaunt it


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That isn't Scotter with you, is it?



I wondered the same thing. Did Scotter drive up to Chicago? Fun stuff.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 18, 2007)

This was taken about a week and a half ago, Some friends of mine created a giant snow ball, then dug out the core, and then shoved me inside of it. 

 Good times


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

UberAris said:


> This was taken about a week and a half ago, Some friends of mine created a giant snow ball, then dug out the core, and then shoved me inside of it.
> 
> Good times



Looks like fun, albeit very cold fun.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 18, 2007)

These are some pics Marlowegarp and I took at the park next to my house today. It was a nice and not too cold out so we wondered around.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

hahahahaha, second to last is best pic EVER!!!


(Only improvement in my head is that YOU should have been the falling object instead of the bag... that the way to really scare the straights!  )


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Excellent shots everyone... I just went through 3 pages catching up!!!


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 18, 2007)

.....thats one stunning smile you have thier!!!! 

Bill


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was curious about how I would look with straight hair so here are the pics with my hair still wet



I'm biased but their is nothing more beautiful than a smiling fairy!!!:wubu:  


Bill


----------



## lemmink (Mar 18, 2007)

...I love the falling objects photo!


----------



## GPL (Mar 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> These are some pics Marlowegarp and I took at the park next to my house today. It was a nice and not too cold out so we wondered around.




Sasha, you two look so very cute together! He is lucky to know you.
You are seriously making 400lbs look extremely good:wubu: 
Really a girl after my own heart:smitten: 
The yellow of the forsythia clours very well in the background!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.

p.s. Marlowegarp wears a nice shirt;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> I'm biased but their is nothing more beautiful than a smiling fairy!!!:wubu:
> 
> 
> Bill



You should change your screen name to Sweetie Bill  :kiss2:


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Pictures of me and a hot boy.



Those are some awesome shots! Beautiful flowers and beautiful peeps.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

So I was taking some pictures tonight of a couple of outfits in my new jeans..and holy cow I have a butt and didn't even know it.

So here you go..the butt and nothing but the butt.>LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> So I was taking some pictures tonight of a couple of outfits in my new jeans..and holy cow I have a butt and didn't even know it.
> 
> So here you go..the butt and nothing but the butt.>LOL



*remembers an old KC and the Sunshine band song and starts to sing....*

Shake shake shake, shake your booty....


----------



## love dubh (Mar 18, 2007)

That nosering was ripped from my face by the end of the night...I woke up with blood over my nose, but I didn't feel it. I need to get it redone. :[








Yeah. Good times.  I love my lil' cuz.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> These are some pics Marlowegarp and I took at the park next to my house today. It was a nice and not too cold out so we wondered around.



Those are some great photos. Sasha, how do you always manage to look so stunning? Teach me!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 18, 2007)

my buddy and i went on a road trip today...this was taken at a rest stop with the most amazing handicapped stall i've ever seen...we were being chased out for 'being loud', so my buddy snapped this pic real quick. you can't see the full scope of awesomeness, but we could have held a party in this shitter.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 19, 2007)

So I got this super cute summer dress, and I decided to take some pics. I also posted a couple of these pics over on the Clothing/Fashion board.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 19, 2007)

new hair again











this is living in the nineties


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

Rachael, you look so cute and kinda retro. Love the new dress! 

Sasha, that tree backdrop is just stunning and a lovely frame for your beautiful face.

And Marlowegarp, I couldn't be more thrilled that you are wearing one of my designs! And not just because of money (the markup on them isn't what you could call stunning), but because I would be ecstatic to walk out my door, and in my daily life, see guys -- and handsomeone ones at that! -- actually wearing something that is supportive of fat women (whether I designed it or not). It simply thrills me.  :wubu: 

Dubh, you and your little cuz are so cute; doom you are adorable; Block, that is a very handsome pic; James, you're always looking like you have so much fun with your friends (maybe a little too much, eh? ); Barb, I'll join the chorus of those who think you look beautiful and also want to steal your jacket! And GEF, lovely as always. Ivy, you're a doll, baby, plain and simple. 

This thread reminds me that many cute boys now like fat girls (where were y'all when I was in high school? Oh yeah, not born yet...  ); how many handsome men, young and older, post here, and how many beautiful, adorable women, young and older, post here. We seem to be a damned fine lookin' group of good peeps!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> This thread reminds me that many cute boys now like fat girls (where were y'all when I was in high school? Oh yeah, not born yet...  ); how many handsome men, young and older, post here, and how many beautiful, adorable women, young and older, post here. We seem to be a damned fine lookin' group of good peeps!



*begins a slow clap*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 19, 2007)

James, Lol... you and Beard are awesome! Seems that only you two could have that much fun with tubs.

Soupy! I love your story to go with the pic. I wish we could see more of the party potty.  Good times and cameras are the best!

Rachael, you can work that rockabilly look so well babe! Hot!!! Im still loving to this day the star tat on your foot. Im a tad jealous!

MFDoom, you are always a hottie and take such fun pics. I love seeing your new hair as well. :smitten: Gotta love cute FA boys


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 19, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> So I got this super cute summer dress, and I decided to take some pics. I also posted a couple of these pics over on the Clothing/Fashion board.


I'm digging the cherry theme, but I admit I'm a little disappointed that you're not wearing the cherry shoes you posted on the clothing board "favorite shoes" thread with this dress!


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

That's right, Barb, I forgot about those. They were adorable, Rachael, and would be perfect.


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a picture from this last friday, the night before Eric left to go back to Montreal. We were celebrating my mother's 82nd birthday at a Chinese buffet and I was walking her out to the car.

She is a real pistol and has a very vibrant personality and a very dirty mind (seems to be genetic... ). Mom had my sister and I when she was a bit older, and it's hard to believe she is that old now. Makes it kind of hard to leave her and move to Canada; I'm going to miss her very much. 

View attachment momnme.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is a picture from this last friday, the night before Eric left to go back to Montreal. We were celebrating my mother's 82nd birthday at a Chinese buffet and I was walking her out to the car.
> 
> She is a real pistol and has a very vibrant personality and a very dirty mind (seems to be genetic... ). Mom had my sister and I when she was a bit older, and it's hard to believe she is that old now. Makes it kind of hard to leave her and move to Canada; I'm going to miss her very much.



Thats such a great pic Tina  You guys look like your having a great time!


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you, Sasha, we really did.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> This thread reminds me that many cute boys now like fat girls (where were y'all when I was in high school? Oh yeah, not born yet...  ); how many handsome men, young and older, post here, and how many beautiful, adorable women, young and older, post here. We seem to be a damned fine lookin' group of good peeps!



testify! I often feel that way lookin at pix around here. buncha cuties


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is a picture from this last friday, the night before Eric left to go back to Montreal. We were celebrating my mother's 82nd birthday at a Chinese buffet and I was walking her out to the car.
> 
> She is a real pistol and has a very vibrant personality and a very dirty mind (seems to be genetic... ). Mom had my sister and I when she was a bit older, and it's hard to believe she is that old now. Makes it kind of hard to leave her and move to Canada; I'm going to miss her very much.



The vibrance of each of your personalities really shows with this photo. I bet it's going to be tough to move without her, but I hope you're able to visit her often!


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Rachael, you can work that rockabilly look so well babe! Hot!!! Im still loving to this day the star tat on your foot. Im a tad jealous!



Thank you so much Sasha! I love it too! Jackie (The girl that did my tattoo) made sure to arrange the stars so they would look cute with all my girly shoes as she put it LOL



Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm digging the cherry theme, but I admit I'm a little disappointed that you're not wearing the cherry shoes you posted on the clothing board "favorite shoes" thread with this dress!





Tina said:


> That's right, Barb, I forgot about those. They were adorable, Rachael, and would be perfect.



I never did buy those shoes! DAMN! :doh: They are still on e-bay so I think I am going to go buy them before summer gets here! LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tina - you and your Mother are such cuties! And it is a testament to the saying, "Fat don't crack!" Your Mother doesn't look like she's in her 80's at all. 


Sasha - super cute pic! I wanted that top so so bad, but alas I am so so short and it looked horrible on me...but you rock it well!

BBWModel - love that dress! Super cute and those shoes are hawt!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2007)

it's not super new, but whatev. 

View attachment IMG_3926-1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 19, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> it's not super new, but whatev.



Ahhhh there's that good looking gun guy again


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 19, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Silly girl, that's exactly why you _should_ post it..  Pretty girl, lovely décolleté and beautiful pink (bra? top?).





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're just beautiful... and if you got it, flaunt it



Aww thank you  

Its actually like a night gown thing, I bought it at JC Penny for like $15, I was surprised it even fit, considering its only an XL, but I couldn't pass on that color  - I was dressed up for Mr Tink, so I thought I'd take a few pictures


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> The vibrance of each of your personalities really shows with this photo. I bet it's going to be tough to move without her, but I hope you're able to visit her often!


Thank you, ooh.  I guess it'll be twice per year, if I'm lucky. It costs about 1,000$ Canadian for a round trip, so that doesn't really make for the possibility of frequent visits.


ashmamma84 said:


> Tina - you and your Mother are such cuties! And it is a testament to the saying, "Fat don't crack!" Your Mother doesn't look like she's in her 80's at all.


Thanks, ash. My mother has always looked at least 10 years younger than her years, and has been everything from chubby to supersized. For the last 18 years or so, she has kept off the 130 lbs she lost, but isn't anything close to being thin, as that just doesn't run in the family.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 19, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> it's not super new, but whatev.



Amazing eyes!!! So glad to see another young hottie here on the boards! Welcome!

:bounce:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

I've got shiny legs..LOL This was from my date last night..


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've got shiny legs..LOL This was from my date last night..



Cute pic, girly! 

Details please...and thanks. lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, girly!
> 
> Details please...and thanks. lol



Thanks. He showed up..lol that was my main concern..he's nice..I'm just not feeling it..He's not my type and didn't look anything like his picture..so that kinda bums me out..lol


Now, back to the thread


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've got shiny legs..LOL This was from my date last night..



Naaaawww. You shine most everywhere, MM.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Naaaawww. You shine most everywhere, MM.



awwww thank you :batting:


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Marlowegarp, I couldn't be more thrilled that you are wearing one of my designs! And not just because of money (the markup on them isn't what you could call stunning), but because I would be ecstatic to walk out my door, and in my daily life, see guys -- and handsomeone ones at that! -- actually wearing something that is supportive of fat women (whether I designed it or not). It simply thrills me.  :wubu:



Tina, I consider the t-shirt (specifically the novelty t-shirt) one of my main forms of expression. I've got t-shirts extolling biblical non-sequiturs, rib joints, Adult Swim personalities and GWAR. But Fat Chicks Only made it personal. My first non-Goodwill t-shirt in nearly a decade. You should be proud of Fat Chicks Only.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> These are some pics Marlowegarp and I took at the park next to my house today. It was a nice and not too cold out so we wondered around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Mar 21, 2007)

love dubh said:


> That nosering was ripped from my face by the end of the night...I woke up with blood over my nose, but I didn't feel it. I need to get it redone. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look good, Maire. Your friend is pretty cute too.


----------



## Mattness (Mar 21, 2007)

This is as recent as of two weeks ago when I went to visit my "little" brother in Bend, Oregon.

~Matthew 

View attachment DSCN0774.JPG


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2007)

*Me and BigSexy Berna (BigSexy920) taken just afew hours ago at a Thai restaurant we found mid-town in the City.*


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2007)

new glasses:
View attachment HPIM0774.jpg


obligatory fat girl no-double-chin angle:
View attachment HPIM0864.jpg


and, last but not least, slightly inebriated on St. Patrick's Day:
View attachment HPIM0909_edited.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> new glasses:
> View attachment 16914
> 
> 
> ...



CUTE CUTE CUTE

I want that top..lol Give it to me now please


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 22, 2007)

Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!

View attachment 16930


Taken on Monday... he looks like he's less-than-thrilled, but I suspect he secretly enjoyed it. :batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Taken on Monday... he looks like he's less-than-thrilled, but I suspect he secretly enjoyed it. :batting:



Trust me, he's thrilled!! LOL  

Yay for you posting pics!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> obligatory fat girl no-double-chin angle:
> ...




You little hottentot, you have to get up here one day and party with us!!  

Memorial DAY!!!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> ...



awww...cuteness overload..and if he didn't enjoy it..he's a crazy man..


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> ...



You know, BBWT, even with the low-res pic, I can see a twinkle in his eye. He doesn't look at all unhappy to me.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 22, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Where did ya get that shirt missy!?



This would be a top from Lane Bryant. Stretchy and comes in black too


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2007)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> You look good, Maire. Your friend is pretty cute too.




MARNO, BOY, WHERE _HAVE_ YOU BEEN?!

And that's my cousin. She's underage, so stay away.


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley, you are so pretty. And I love the new specs.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> And that's my cousin. She's underage, so stay away.


So I'll assume that's a big glass of *nonalcoholic* beer she's got in her hot little hand?


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2007)

Um....yeahhhhhh......>_>


----------



## furious styles (Mar 22, 2007)

cuteness runs in the family


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2007)

Mannn, if she weren't my cousin,.....


....what, don't look at me like that.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 22, 2007)

> Last edited by MisticalMisty : Today at 12:46 AM. Reason: ehh....only funny to me I think..lol



I liked the original, but now that you've deleted it, no one will ever know of our love...

D'oh!


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Trust me, he's thrilled!! LOL



Maybe not so much after he finds this thread!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> new glasses:
> obligatory fat girl no-double-chin angle:
> and, last but not least, slightly inebriated on St. Patrick's Day:


great photos! love the new glasses


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a few very recent pics of me:

A small (B&W) picture resized of --- me, my sister, and my cousins.  

View attachment l_04d4b3d276371ac3b5a0d43b657c2309.jpg


A picture of my Mom and I. 

View attachment l_5c9bc56c23a976843a557674162ef27b.jpg


Posing with a fishin' pole. 

View attachment l_45ecfb71ea4cc8b5606eaebcd5205d73.jpg


________________________

These aren't so recent. But I wanted to share them anyway. :happy: 

A couple years ago --- Ahhh the Kurzweil Piano! played it some on my short vacation stay in Hot Springs.  

View attachment l_586e26033d6733e0a0379de7c1c8cc2f.jpg


A slightly blurry image of me a couple of years ago with slightly longer hair.

View attachment l_edbf8fdd71172ec5b59af632001ae504.jpg


----------



## jason_c (Mar 22, 2007)

i always have lots of current pics i think. i cut my own hair and have for the last 6 years, so i like to check out my work and progress.:blink:


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 22, 2007)

its great to see recent pics heres 2 of me I took last week while sat at my computer


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> new glasses:
> View attachment 16914
> 
> 
> ...


Ashley you look beautiful.

I desperately wish I could just shop through this thread. I'm loving all of these outfits! 
Someone take me shopping, PLEEEEESE? I need help!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

jason_c said:


> i always have lots of current pics i think. i cut my own hair and have for the last 6 years, so i like to check out my work and progress.:blink:



Boy with guitar:wubu: *drool*


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 22, 2007)

not ready to take the photo...but whatever


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> not ready to take the photo...but whatever



You are HAWT! And I love the glasses - they add to your coolness factor!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> You are HAWT! And I love the glasses - they add to your coolness factor!



awww Thanks so much sweetie :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> ...



My excitement is no longer a secret. I'm more thrilled than you can imagine.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley, I agree with whoever it was that said how pretty you are, especially your eyes. And great glasses choice.

Texas, excellent loving-on-your-chub snap. 



BTW, am I the only one who reads this thread and looks at locations where people are and thinks, "You! You're close to her and she's cute. Go ask her out!" I would so love to be a match maker.


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2007)

Swampy, it looks like you've been having a great time visiting your family. I'm very happy for you, as I know you've missed them, and I'm sure they've missed you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> not ready to take the photo...but whatever




I'm beating Katy to the desktop settings with this one..... 

You are one beautiful man :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Here's a few very recent pics of me:
> 
> A small (B&W) picture resized of --- me, my sister, and my cousins.
> 
> ...




OoOoOOoOoOoO Swampy- great pics! I loved seeing them- thanks for posting them


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2007)

Deemondess said:


> its great to see recent pics heres 2 of me I took last week while sat at my computer



Very nice  
Love your blouse and it looks like you prefer shades of lipstick similar to what I wear


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> That nosering was ripped from my face by the end of the night...I woke up with blood over my nose, but I didn't feel it. I need to get it redone. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like these photos alot. Great post!


Bill

P.S. I love the first photo because you have a very mischivious smile on your face.


----------



## Emy (Mar 22, 2007)

Hhmm..so I'm new here..but why the heck not? ^^

Me about...two or three weeks ago. Crazy things in my hair- just ignore those. ^^
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/GildedEloquence/Hairfalls/Bluefalls3.jpg

And one of the many "myspace" photos with the camera. ^^ My hair is black now though..hhmm
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/GildedEloquence/zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm beating Katy to the desktop settings with this one.....
> 
> You are one beautiful man :kiss2:



you always such a sweethart.. :wubu: 

beautiful words from a beautiful woman :wubu: 

thanks hun  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2007)

Emy, welcome! You are very pretty.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> ...


----------



## GPL (Mar 22, 2007)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> You look good, Maire. Your friend is pretty cute too.



Yeah.., they are two hotties:smitten: 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> new glasses:
> View attachment 16914
> 
> 
> ...



Ashley, you are a beauty!:wubu: 
Thank you for showing the pics. Nice glasses!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Yay for crappy camera phone pictures!
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> ...



Hey Texan!
Always nice to see a picture of you

GPL.


----------



## Ash (Mar 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> CUTE CUTE CUTE
> 
> I want that top..lol Give it to me now please



Haha.

Maybe if we both make it for Memorial Day I'll let you borrow it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 23, 2007)

Small description: Get-away weekend right after V-Day with the sweetheart. Those are fake flowers (sigh...) and I badly need a haircut... but it's recent. 

View attachment Me.JPG


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2007)

Awww, sweet, Jeeves.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2007)

I like it, too Jeeves


----------



## furious styles (Mar 23, 2007)

im such a tool :B


----------



## supersoup (Mar 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im such a tool :B



i love your hairs.

that is all.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im such a tool :B



wow..you're upper body looks hot in this picture...can I touch it? lol 


I mean..you're hot in general..but that chest and those shoulders...*drool*


----------



## furious styles (Mar 23, 2007)

im a really thick dude..my chest is 47 inches or some ungodly thing


----------



## Emy (Mar 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im such a tool :B



Mm you are very attractive ^^
Hehe


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im a really thick dude..my chest is 47 inches or some ungodly thing



sigh....stop making me not behave in a not age-appropriate manner. not.

everybody's photos rock! jason, swampy dee, ashley, love, jeeves, tex, everybody. I love the pic parade.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im a really thick dude..my chest is 47 inches or some ungodly thing



I really like a guy with a thick upper body. Thick shoulders, thick neck..very stocky..mmmmm

Hell..what am I saying..I just like guys..LOL but if I had a preference..it would be stocky...


Umm..is it wrong that I right clicked that picture? lol if it was..tell me now..and I'll try to feel a little bit guilty..but I'm stilling keeping the picture.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im such a tool :B



Could you do this again- but next time minus the shirt and post it?   :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> *Umm..is it wrong that I right clicked that picture?* lol if it was..tell me now..and I'll try to feel a little bit guilty..but I'm stilling keeping the picture.



Do you mean that EVERYONE doesn't do it already?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I went to my friend Dawn's house yesterday, where she took some goofy pics of me for someone very special who's in dire need of a little goofiness. These two were the best (read: goofiest) of the batch. And yes, that is a pine cone I'm threatening to eat.



Why!!!  

View attachment pinecone.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 23, 2007)

Facial hair in question has since been shaved.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 23, 2007)

wanting to jump in on the thread, man, it looks like i need a nap, oh the life of a night worker, the second pic is from my bedroom window, what a lovely night... 

View attachment Picture 015ab.jpg


View attachment Picture 005a.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Facial hair in question has since been shaved.



I feel like I'm channeling Soupy here, but: "Ew? Psh."


----------



## Ash (Mar 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I feel like I'm channeling Soupy here, but: "Ew? Psh."



Seconded!

more characters


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MisticalMisty said:
> 
> 
> > Umm..is it wrong that I right clicked that picture?
> ...



  I did as well. :wubu: :wubu: 

Blackjack is totally "bead ew"!

Loved the glasses, Ashley. But, I already told you that.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I feel like I'm channeling Soupy here, but: "Ew? Psh."





Ashley said:


> Seconded!
> 
> more characters



glad to know that even when i am not around, i'm keeping people in check around here vicariously!!

 

and thirded. duh.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 24, 2007)

am i the only dork who takes pictures to decide whether to wear lipstick that night or not?









also here is me drunk and not wearing lipstick, 2 hours later. 




edit: that is a truly heinous picture of my friend rachel. rest assuered she is actually a fox of the highest order.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> im such a tool :B



You are such a HOTTIE!!!!!!

:smitten:


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> er.
> i didn't mean to edit out the actual pictures.



Simply gorgeous!!!!:smitten: 


Bill


----------



## Ivy (Mar 24, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> not ready to take the photo...but whatever



hoooooly crap.
you are smokin'! and your glassesssss... they look like a pair i almost bought yesterday!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> rest assuered



goooooo drunkspelling!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 24, 2007)

Ivy said:


> hoooooly crap.
> you are smokin'! and your glassesssss... they look like a pair i almost bought yesterday!



ohh...thanks hun :wubu: 

you are so sweet :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 24, 2007)

Today. Someone wanted a picture.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 25, 2007)

This is me today


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2007)

Tink, you are so pretty.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> Tink, you are so pretty.



thank you!! Today was one of the few days that I actually felt pretty  so I figured I should take some pictures


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2007)

. . . . . .


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 25, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> This is me today


You could not be any cuter.


----------



## onecutebiggurl (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Newbie here...on my way to the intros section..made a pit stop thru to say HI!!! Hope to make a few good friends here!!! :blush: 

View attachment Image003[1].jpg


View attachment Image003[2].jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 25, 2007)

back shot!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh yea! You're one SEXY big girl!


----------



## onecutebiggurl (Mar 25, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Oh yea! You're one SEXY big girl!



:wubu: TY sooooooo MUCH!


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 25, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> back shot!



whoa...super sexy!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 25, 2007)

Everyone in this topic looks muy bueno. (I'm doing Spanish homework while surfing the net  )


----------



## madisonmonroe (Mar 25, 2007)

yay for part 2's 

View attachment IMG00021.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 25, 2007)

onecutebiggurl said:


> Hi Newbie here...on my way to the intros section..made a pit stop thru to say HI!!! Hope to make a few good friends here!!! :blush:


And what an excellent start, as well.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> back shot!



mmmm..can I play connect the dots? 
Aaron, Aaron,Aaron, you and mfdoom are going to be the death of me some day


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> mmmm..can I play connect the dots?
> Aaron, Aaron,Aaron, you and mfdoom are going to be the death of me some day



Amen to that. Those two are going to make us swoon at a dangerously inopportune moment one of these days.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

madisonmonroe said:


> yay for part 2's



This shot is pretty fierce. Also, I adore your hair!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2007)

onecutebiggurl said:


> Hi Newbie here...on my way to the intros section..made a pit stop thru to say HI!!! Hope to make a few good friends here!!! :blush:




OoOOOoooOOoo so pretty and I love that top you have on!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 25, 2007)

it doesn't look it, but i chopped almost 7 inches of my hairs off today. it feels amazing, so much lighter. 

View attachment hairscut.JPG


View attachment hairscut2.JPG


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

Oooh, Soup, I love it.  Hot hot hot as usual, plus, an uber-sexay avatar to boot.


----------



## GPL (Mar 25, 2007)

Soup, you are so photogenic! Or is it just that you are the cutest girl?:smitten: 
The shorter hair still looks great on you, although I prefer very long hair, hehe Thank you for posting, hun.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Soup, your hair is divine.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

Yay for all the new shots, people!

And soupy, the hair looks great... I love that feeling when it's all super healthy and freshly cut and wonderful! 

I would LOVE to see a larger version of the AV... it's sexy!

And Aaron, well... you know I have nothing but love. Rowr!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 25, 2007)

cheese-n-rice!! thanks kids. you are all far too kind.  

(pssssst. AM...lookit my profile...)


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> cheese-n-rice!! thanks kids. you are all far too kind.
> 
> (pssssst. AM...lookit my profile...)



Duh. I is stooopid.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow! So many hotties on this thread! (So, a little change of pace.  ) 

View attachment Photo 567.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow! So many hotties on this thread! (So, a little change of pace.  )




Oh my.... I never noticed you have muscles.....


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow! So many hotties on this thread! (So, a little change of pace.  )



Are you, like, physically incapable of looking normal in pictures?

Exceptions are avatar and profile pic, of course, but those are the only ones I've seen of you where look normal.

ETA: I'm just curious. Please continue looking awesomely ridiculous in pics, it's extremely fun.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Are you, like, physically incapable of looking normal in pictures?
> 
> Exceptions are avatar and profile pic, of course, but those are the only ones I've seen of you where look normal.
> 
> ETA: I'm just curious. Please continue looking awesomely ridiculous in pics, it's extremely fun.



Uhm, you should see some of his contributions to SYAFFADD from the past. ANYTHING but ridiculous, and safely tucked away on my computer.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm, you should see some of his contributions to SYAFFADD from the past. ANYTHING but ridiculous, and safely tucked away on my computer.



I'll start the bidding at 20 bucks for copies of those. Thnx.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Duh. I is stooopid.



No, you're not. When I saw soupy's new avatar last night I clicked on her profile and the big version wasn't there yet. I think she might have put it up for you!

Soup - that is a delightfully sexy pic!!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> No, you're not. When I saw soupy's new avatar last night I clicked on her profile and the big version wasn't there yet. I think she might have put it up for you!
> 
> Soup - that is a delightfully sexy pic!!



i sure did, and thank you beautiful!!


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Usually I'll only post pics of myself when hammered (*cough*) but I never post in this thread, though I look at it all the time. 

So here's a couple of recent pics o' me. Not a BBW, but a Dims lover all the same. 

Major disclaimer-- the one in which I'm in the Forest Hills Cemetery (jamaica plain, ma) is SO. MUCH. MORE. GOTH. than I am in RL (which is, not at all). But I was walking through with my pal steve, and he said, "man with those boots, in this cemetery, gimme a little 1992 goth chick." I really don't usually look like that, nor do I hang out around gravestones. But you know, it was a funny picture. 

The second one is me and a couple of close friends doing what we do best. Wasting time in a pub. Eating some chips.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cute, Waxwing!  

I think you need to get one of Tina's "Honorary Fat Girl" shirts.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Very cute, Waxwing!
> 
> I think you need to get one of Tina's "Honorary Fat Girl" shirts.



I really want one! I think they're fantastic. Next pay day, I'm all over it. Of course then I'll post pics.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Usually I'll only post pics of myself when hammered (*cough*) but I never post in this thread, though I look at it all the time.
> 
> So here's a couple of recent pics o' me. Not a BBW, but a Dims lover all the same.
> 
> ...



Your ex-bf is a fool for letting such you slip through his fingers. 


Bill


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay, you are a goober. I suspect you know that.   



AnnMarie said:


> Very cute, Waxwing!
> 
> I think you need to get one of Tina's "Honorary Fat Girl" shirts.



Thank you AnnMarie and Waxwing. That shirt was specially designed for our wonderful thin sisters here.  And I agree, very cute.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow! So many hotties on this thread! (So, a little change of pace.  )



Addendum to previous post: Picture now being morphed.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> Your ex-bf is a fool for letting such you slip through his fingers.
> 
> 
> Bill



Awww...thank you. I know that I'm not everyone's taste, so thanks.
*That said, I'm apparently not even *my own* taste after hanging out here. Becoming Much more comfortable with my own love of BBWs and BHMs. *

Ahem.

Being here and seeing these pictures I feel so insecure, in the best way.  But still, I wanted you guys to be able to put a face to the silly name.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Awww...thank you. I know that I'm not everyone's taste, so thanks.
> *That said, I'm apparently not even *my own* taste after hanging out here. Becoming Much more comfortable with my own love of BBWs and BHMs. *
> 
> Ahem.
> ...



Cute is cute.....and you are cute!  I'm also glad you are becoming comfortable with your preference. You should be the one who dictates what and/or who makes you happy. I have to say after reading your line about your name I thought about my name. I came to the conclusion I'm just an average guy or I'm happy about my bowel movements or something. Take care now. 


Bill


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Addendum to previous post: Picture now being morphed.



Done!






*JAY SMAAAAAAASSSHHHHH*

(Not my best, I screwed up in a lot of places, but you get the idea I was going for )


----------



## love dubh (Mar 25, 2007)

On da stoop.






Oh, check out my new baby.





I did 3 miles, at least, on her today. My legs hurt, my neck hurts, and the saddle did a number on my pubic bone. And I _smelt_ fantastic afterwards, too.

I want a massage.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> On da stoop.
> 
> 
> I want a massage.



*Raises hand* I'm willing to be the one who gives that massage ^_^


----------



## love dubh (Mar 25, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> *Raises hand* I'm willing to be the one who gives that massage ^_^



Alright, squirrelboy. But you forget that you live in hicksville (not long island), and there's a fucking *river* between us.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> On da stoop.
> *snip*



There's something very alluring about this picture.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Alright, squirrelboy. But you forget that you live in hicksville (not long island), and there's a fucking *river* between us.



I kno how to swim ^_^. Plus hey, maybe you should come out hicksville again. I'm sure Dom would have no problem starting that tattoo for ya. You kno gettin inked with me would be an awsome time


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

GoddessNoir-- just... Wow. You're a classic beauty. No two ways about it.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> GoddessNoir-- just... Wow. You're a classic beauty. No two ways about it.



I have to second that statement!!

Bill


----------



## love dubh (Mar 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> There's something very alluring about this picture.



My friend said, "Look away from the camera! Pretend to be contemplative n' shit!" So I squinted at the frisbee players. How's that for contemplative?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend said, "Look away from the camera! Pretend to be contemplative n' shit!" So I squinted at the frisbee players. How's that for contemplative?



Ha ha, how's _that_ for convincing? You look contemplative indeed.
I still maintain that you're alluring.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> On da stoop.
> 
> 
> I want a massage.



haha first thing I thought of was.. "very Ally Sheedy Breakfast Clubesque"


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree, Goddess, you are lovely!

Maire, you can't take a bad picture, cutie pie.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> haha first thing I thought of was.. "very Ally Sheedy Breakfast Clubesque"



You bring the bread and cheerios. I'll supply the pixie sticks and dandruff.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Mar 26, 2007)

love dubh said:


> MARNO, BOY, WHERE _HAVE_ YOU BEEN?!
> 
> And that's my cousin. She's underage, so stay away.



I'm around. Just not on the computer. 

and I don't think it will be too hard to stay away considering I'm in Chicago.

P.S.










I don't know why, but I thought I would contribute.


----------



## DomerC (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey, for some odd reason, my girlfriend doesn't believe that she's beautiful.

I beg to differ.










Comments?


----------



## supersoup (Mar 26, 2007)

DomerC said:


> Hey, for some odd reason, my girlfriend doesn't believe that she's beautiful.
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...



she's a beauty!! she should join dims too, it might help her realize it!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 26, 2007)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> I'm around. Just not on the computer.
> 
> and I don't think it will be too hard to stay away considering I'm in Chicago.
> 
> ...



who's that smokin' babe? the one next to the chick in the suit.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 26, 2007)

i don't know why i like it, but i do.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA! BJ, I love it! LMAO

And what do you mean "normal picture?" You don't think I handsome?


----------



## GPL (Mar 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Usually I'll only post pics of myself when hammered (*cough*) but I never post in this thread, though I look at it all the time.
> 
> So here's a couple of recent pics o' me. Not a BBW, but a Dims lover all the same.
> 
> ...



Nice pictures of you, girl!:wubu: 
Thank you for showing.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 26, 2007)

love dubh said:


> On da stoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are such a cute girl:wubu: Love your face and hair!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 26, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i don't know why i like it, but i do.



A classical beauty:smitten: 
I love your pics, Elle!!

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i don't know why i like it, but i do.



Best.picture.of.you.ever

I love it, Elle

Seems to have daydreamer/romantic quality to it from the lighting - and you look so purdy


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 26, 2007)

DomerC said:


> Hey, for some odd reason, my girlfriend doesn't believe that she's beautiful.
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...



You need to remind her every day that you are the luckest man on Earth to have such a beautiful lady in your life.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> You don't think I handsome?



Hell, if I was gay I'd be stalking your hot ass.:wubu: 

But that's not the point.


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 26, 2007)

love dubh said:


> On da stoop.
> Oh, check out my new baby.
> 
> I did 3 miles, at least, on her today. My legs hurt, my neck hurts, and the saddle did a number on my pubic bone. And I [I]smelt[/I] fantastic afterwards, too.
> ...


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Best.picture.of.you.ever
> 
> I love it, Elle
> 
> Seems to have daydreamer/romantic quality to it from the lighting - and you look so purdy



I agree with the Fairy on one..... this is one of your best photos ever!!!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks, muffins.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 26, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i don't know why i like it, but i do.



As always. You need to either write a book or teach a class in "How to be so Damned Photogenic You Will Always Look Amazing in Every Picture."


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 26, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> As always. You need to either write a book or teach a class in "How to be so Damned Photogenic You Will Always Look Amazing in Every Picture."



Seriously. Ya'll get like one out of every 100 of the goofy photos I take with my macbook. How do you do it, Elle?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 26, 2007)

We went to the park, today. Got some great shots of the kids, and....lol

<best viewed with "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon playing in the background> 

View attachment pic1.JPG


View attachment pic3.JPG


View attachment pic4.JPG


View attachment pic2.JPG


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 26, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> GoddessNoir-- just... Wow. You're a classic beauty. No two ways about it.




Wow, thanks, you are so sweet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> We went to the park, today. Got some great shots of the kids, and....lol
> 
> <best viewed with "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon playing in the background>



Oh my goodness- THESE ARE SOME FANTASTIC PHOTOS


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 26, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> I have to second that statement!!
> 
> Bill



Thanks, you're sweet. :kiss2:


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> I agree, Goddess, you are lovely!
> 
> Maire, you can't take a bad picture, cutie pie.




Thanks Ms. Tina, you're a sweetie.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 26, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> We went to the park, today. Got some great shots of the kids, and....lol
> 
> <best viewed with "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon playing in the background>



You and Magnolia must have *gorgeous* children.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my goodness- THESE ARE SOME FANTASTIC PHOTOS





out.of.habit said:


> You and Magnolia must have *gorgeous* children.



Awww....thanks guys.

<cricks neck to one side and kicks the dirt>

Magnoilia would be in 'em too, but she's a local school teacher and.....well.....we figure its best just to play it safe and keep her face off Dim. Parents (besides us, of course  ) and other folk can get awfully goofy these days......

thx


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Awww...thank you. I know that I'm not everyone's taste, so thanks.
> *That said, I'm apparently not even *my own* taste after hanging out here. Becoming Much more comfortable with my own love of BBWs and BHMs. *
> 
> Ahem.
> ...




I don't think it's a silly name! 

I was assuming it's short for cedar waxwing, one of my favorite birds, which is *also* russet and cream colored. 

Or maybe you were going for Icarus, your wing melting when you went too close to the sun?

So now you have to tell- maybe you have some goofy story instead?


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, it's actually a reference to the first line of the fake epic poem in Vladimir Nabokov's Pale Fire.

"I was the shadow of the waxwing slain
by the false azure of the windowpane;
I was the smudge of ashen fluff -- and I
Lived on, flew on, in the reflected sky.
And from the inside, too, I'd duplicate
Myself, my lamp, an apple on a plate:
Uncurtaining the night, I'd let dark glass
Hang all the furniture above the grass,
And how delightful when a fall of snow
Covered my glimpse of lawn and reached up so
As to make chair and bed exactly stand
Upon that snow, out in that crystal land!"


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Nope, it's actually a reference to the first line of the fake epic poem in Vladimir Nabokov's Pale Fire.
> 
> "I was the shadow of the waxwing slain
> by the false azure of the windowpane;
> ...



Great poem! But it is about the waxwing bird, in the end, so I'll claim partial credit.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 28, 2007)

So me and my friend were out on some train tracks taking pics of old train cars. One was burned and other were mostly spray painted. This is inside one of them. I was feeling kinda goofy. 





This is at a park the same day. My glasses broke shorty after this picture.


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So me and my friend were out on some train tracks taking pics of old train cars. One was burned and other were mostly spray painted. This is inside one of them. I was feeling kinda goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Great pics, Sasha, as always


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So me and my friend were out on some train tracks taking pics of old train cars. One was burned and other were mostly spray painted. This is inside one of them. I was feeling kinda goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can we hang out?


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So me and my friend were out on some train tracks taking pics of old train cars. One was burned and other were mostly spray painted. This is inside one of them. I was feeling kinda goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aare definently a rock star in the second photo.. Rock on !!


Bill


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2007)

I wanna go inside that train.

Abandoned stuff is cool.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So me and my friend were out on some train tracks taking pics of old train cars. One was burned and other were mostly spray painted. This is inside one of them. I was feeling kinda goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good God Woman!

Could you stop being so damn cute?

Sheesh.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 28, 2007)

So Sasha must either be a snitch, or a hobo. And has just come to the realization that someone is going to come kill her, hence the crying face. ????


----------



## GPL (Mar 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So me and my friend were out on some train tracks taking pics of old train cars. One was burned and other were mostly spray painted. This is inside one of them. I was feeling kinda goofy.
> 
> 
> This is at a park the same day. My glasses broke shorty after this picture.



Damn Sasha!!
You are such a fine girl. Looking amazing in every picture of you:wubu: And also a great personality!:bow: I wanna show you some more trains myself, next time 

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 28, 2007)

If I was a girl and some guy told me he wanted to show me a train, I'd be very concerned.  j/k my mind just doesn't work right sometimes.

Me with my signature expression. Seriously. I've got pictures of me at 10 making this same face. Now I want to share it with all of you. 

View attachment picture.jpg


----------



## GPL (Mar 28, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> If I was a girl and some guy told me he wanted to show me a train, I'd be very concerned.  j/k my mind just doesn't work right sometimes.



 Think what you want... 

GPL.


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2007)

Sasha, you are adorable. 

BigPlaid, you are a big, ol' goober. But it's okay, I like you that way.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> ...BigPlaid, you are a big, ol' goober. But it's okay, I like you that way.



LOL....thanks, Tina! (I think.  ) 

Some of us don't have near enough to go on looks alone, so we have to try to make up for it with personality....  ....because we definately don't have the money.  

I hope magnoliagrows doesn't mind. Here's a pic of your "Big and Bossy" shirt, Tina. I got the "Fat Chicks Only" and it looks great. They came yesterday. 

View attachment bignbossy.JPG


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, that's so cool of you to post the pic of Mag, Plaid. Thank you!

And yes, being a goober is a good thing. Don't you think so, Mag?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> We went to the park, today. Got some great shots of the kids, and....lol
> 
> <best viewed with "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon playing in the background>



The lower left one is great.


----------



## Tarella (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.

Keep posting everyone!

Tara 

View attachment Mar16586.jpg


View attachment Mar17616.jpg


View attachment Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Tarella said:


> though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.



There's your pretty face. That made me smile.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 28, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.
> 
> Keep posting everyone!
> 
> Tara



You're so pretty! You have a great smile!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> If I was a girl and some guy told me he wanted to show me a train, I'd be very concerned.  j/k my mind just doesn't work right sometimes.
> 
> Me with my signature expression. Seriously. I've got pictures of me at 10 making this same face. Now I want to share it with all of you.



I'm still looking at you...no matter what face you make


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.
> 
> Keep posting everyone!
> 
> Tara



I LOVE your dimples- you are so gorgeous!


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 28, 2007)

View attachment StPcloseup.jpg

View attachment STPgirls.jpg


I am on the left. Like you couldn't tell.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 17325
> 
> 
> I am on the left. Like you couldn't tell.



I don't remember you looking like some goofy black guy.

ETA: Oh wait, SHIT! My other left. :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 28, 2007)

Beware of smoke and mirrors
 

View attachment P1020083.jpg


----------



## mango (Mar 28, 2007)

*From last weekend in South Jersey.

Making and displaying 'Cock Krispies' (Rice Krispie Treats shaped and moulded in the classic phallic shape of a penis) for Jeepy's birthday party.

 *


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 29, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.
> 
> Keep posting everyone!
> 
> Tara


Beautimous!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 29, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I don't remember you looking like some goofy black guy.
> 
> ETA: Oh wait, SHIT! My other left. :doh:


She's the redhead who's facing away from the camera. Duh!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 29, 2007)

I was going for intimidating, but I think I ended up with .. Fluff Mcgruff. The distant cousin of Crime McGruff

except my motto is.. "take a bite out of.. anything you can find" 

View attachment IMG_4395.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 29, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 17324
> 
> View attachment 17325
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhh Megs  Your adorable. Love the eye makeup my fellow makeup fiend.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going for intimidating, but I think I ended up with .. Fluff Mcgruff. The distant cousin of Crime McGruff
> 
> except my motto is.. "take a bite out of.. anything you can find"


I'm intimidated. And afraid of being bitten.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 29, 2007)

mango said:


> *From last weekend in South Jersey.
> 
> Making and displaying 'Cock Krispies' (Rice Krispie Treats shaped and moulded in the classic phallic shape of a penis) for Jeepy's birthday party.
> 
> *




holy Sh*t


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 29, 2007)

<-----------NOT afraid of being bitten


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Beware of smoke and mirrors



cutie


----------



## magnoliagrows (Mar 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> And yes, being a goober is a good thing. Don't you think so, Mag?




Yup.  

That word always makes me think of Gomer Pyle.  And though BPP does a good job of suppressing his Gomerism most of the time, sometimes it gets the better of him.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.
> 
> Keep posting everyone!
> 
> Tara



I have to say these photos made me smile this morning. Never underestimate the power of a pretty lady with a beautiful smile. 


Bill


----------



## Tooz (Mar 29, 2007)

mango said:


>



To me, you look a lot like this guy, and that's a good thing. 

View attachment dean39.jpg


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 17324
> 
> View attachment 17325
> 
> ...



Another pretty smile...I am honored that you have graced this thread with your beauty.:bow:


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Mar 29, 2007)

taken 2 weeks ago..... 

View attachment me5small.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 29, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.
> 
> Keep posting everyone!
> 
> Tara





This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 17324
> 
> View attachment 17325
> 
> ...





AnnMarie said:


> Beware of smoke and mirrors



Tarella, T1Y, AM.....You all look just lovely. Real, unairbrushed, & in your element. This is the Hollywood *I* wish existed.

....and, no. I'm not gushing.

I'd say the same for the guys (BGB, Mango, Mr. LH), but I don't think I was the audiance they had in mind.

(footnote: bigplaidpants = happily attached, straight, and not-so homophobic. Guys oughtta be able to say "You look great" shouldn't they? Feh!)


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 29, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Tarella, T1Y, AM.....You all look just lovely. Real, unairbrushed, & in your element. This is the Hollywood *I* wish existed.
> 
> ....and, no. I'm not gushing.
> 
> ...



Awwwww :blush: Saaanks, you


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 29, 2007)

mango said:


> *From last weekend in South Jersey.
> 
> Making and displaying 'Cock Krispies' (Rice Krispie Treats shaped and moulded in the classic phallic shape of a penis) for Jeepy's birthday party.
> 
> *



Jay you got balls man! Actually 6 of them  I think you had the most fun out of all of us making the penis cake and krispies! Good times!


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 29, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


>



WOW!!!! :smitten: Can I get someone to restart my heart? 

I should have been paying more attention to this thread.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2007)

Mr_Longhair said:


> taken 2 weeks ago.....



I like your eyes 

Mango traumatized me....


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 29, 2007)

View attachment mel at the rocks small.JPG

Me last week at Garden of the Gods in Colorado.. WOOHOO
heheh


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> View attachment 17411
> 
> Me last week at Garden of the Gods in Colorado.. WOOHOO
> heheh



....an outdoor cutie!!!!!:smitten:  

Bill


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> View attachment 17411
> 
> Me last week at Garden of the Gods in Colorado.. WOOHOO
> heheh



I love that top you're wearing- nice pic


----------



## thepiscn (Mar 30, 2007)

love dubh said:


> On da stoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta say I am loving the new baby  There is nothing like getting a new bike. If I could afford it my harem of bikes would be in the double digits by now. But I only have two instead  Hope you are having fun with it!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


>



Very nice! I never knew what a great smile you have


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

I see London, I see France. I see Pink Floyd PJ pants.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Such a nice smile, Wag.

I have to admit, I watched two hours of What Not to Wear and I really want to color and cut your hair. Ha ha. I've been Clinton and Stacy-washed.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Such a nice smile, Wag.
> 
> I have to admit, I watched two hours of What Not to Wear and I really want to color and cut your hair. Ha ha. I've been Clinton and Stacy-washed.



IC (wrong thread) that I'd love to be "washed" by Clinton. 

:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> IC (wrong thread) that I'd love to be "washed" by Clinton.
> 
> :wubu:



Hell yeah! Though it really makes me question the whole thing: why get so dressed up just to take your clothes off?

And really, I'm not gonna sleep with a man who makes me wear heels, ever. Unless, that is, he gives me a visa card in my name for $5,000. I'll wear whatever he tells me!

ETA: Damnit, thought you were OOH! ha ha, the fun continues


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hell yeah! Though it really makes me question the whole thing: why get so dressed up just to take your clothes off?
> 
> And really, *I'm not gonna sleep with a man who makes me wear he*els, ever. Unless, that is, he gives me a visa card in my name for $5,000. I'll wear whatever he tells me!
> 
> ETA: Damnit, thought you were OOH! ha ha, the fun continues



Wear them during sex.... you might like it  

plus they don't hurt your feet that way


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hell yeah! Though it really makes me question the whole thing: why get so dressed up just to take your clothes off?
> 
> And really, I'm not gonna sleep with a man who makes me wear heels, ever. Unless, that is, he gives me a visa card in my name for $5,000. I'll wear whatever he tells me!
> 
> ETA: Damnit, thought you were OOH! ha ha, the fun continues



hahah, gotcha! 

I'd wear whatever he told me if I'm going to be looking at the ceiling or into the business end of a pillow. 

oop, there goes the classy thing.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 31, 2007)

this is as good a place as any for me to point out that stacy london has the most breathtakingly amazing head of hair ever in human history. 
also did anyone else see the WNTW outtake/clip show, where they had this awesome montage of stacy and clinton catfighting in like every single department store dressing room on the eastern seaboard, between takes? seriously: amazing.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 31, 2007)

onecutebiggurl said:


> Hi Newbie here...on my way to the intros section..made a pit stop thru to say HI!!! Hope to make a few good friends here!!! :blush:



WOW!!! Talk about your grand entrance!!! Welcome to the boards, you have chosen a very appropriate name!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 31, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone. I have to admit that I love looking at these photos. You all look great and many of the photos have brought smiles to my face. Thought I would share a recent photo of myself, *though there isnt anything fun or smile inducing in them.*
> Keep posting everyone!
> 
> Tara



I beg to differ :smitten: I can't stop smiling


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 31, 2007)

My wife took this one while we were out to dinner a few weeks ago


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 31, 2007)

Giving a less in how to circumcise the penis birthday cake made by friends... 

View attachment circumsize2.jpg


View attachment circumsize.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 31, 2007)

This was taken on the beach at Galveston Island State Park yesterday afternoon. I'd like to say I was going for the artsy dreamy look on purpose, but the wind was blowing sand around so that's why my eyes were closed.







Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> My wife took this one while we were out to dinner a few weeks ago



I like it....and you don't scare me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> This was taken on the beach at Galveston Island State Park yesterday afternoon. I'd like to say I was going for the artsy dreamy look on purpose, but the wind was blowing sand around so that's why my eyes were closed.
> 
> Tracy



Good one- I really like it- probably because I love the beach


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 31, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Giving a less in how to circumcise the penis birthday cake made by friends...



Jeep-
You look your having too much fun!!.. Cute photos.. 


Bill


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 31, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> This was taken on the beach at Galveston Island State Park yesterday afternoon. I'd like to say I was going for the artsy dreamy look on purpose, but the wind was blowing sand around so that's why my eyes were closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the art world this photo is what you would call a happy accident...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 31, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> This was taken on the beach at Galveston Island State Park yesterday afternoon. I'd like to say I was going for the artsy dreamy look on purpose, but the wind was blowing sand around so that's why my eyes were closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT pic, and I love your blouse!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 31, 2007)

Totally rockin a bewbie sunburn! I need a photographer so I can post more than headshots every now and again...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2007)

^^I love that top Ella 

You're beautiful as always


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent new additions daddy, ella, and tracy, and jeepy - hope I didn't forget anyone!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Excellent new additions daddy, ella, and tracy, and jeepy - hope I didn't forget anyone!



Same here from me! You all look fantastic, and I always worry that I've forgotten someone on this thread, so I think I tend to look without commenting a lot... though I should comment more. 
And maybe get over myself and post my own more often. lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a typical "night at home" picture of me and one of my boys, Grey. Yay for awkward couch position to snap shot! I look like my shoulders are eating my head, but whatever.  

View attachment P1020104.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a typical "night at home" picture of me and one of my boys, Grey. Yay for awkward couch position to snap shot! I look like my shoulders are eating my head, but whatever.



AW! That's a great family photo!  You're both adorable.


----------



## Tina (Apr 1, 2007)

Boy, you really _do_ wear your cats, don't you?


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 1, 2007)

Picture from the new guy here; I'm the one on the right: 

View attachment n1461330013_30003095_6274.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Picture from the new guy here; I'm the one on the right:



Great smile. Love your hair. Good to put a face with the crazy. 

(PS: Is that Scrubs on TV?)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 1, 2007)

elle camino said:


> this is as good a place as any for me to point out that stacy london has the most breathtakingly amazing head of hair ever in human history.
> also did anyone else see the WNTW outtake/clip show, where they had this awesome montage of stacy and clinton catfighting in like every single department store dressing room on the eastern seaboard, between takes? seriously: amazing.



Agreed and agreed!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 1, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Great smile. Love your hair. Good to put a face with the crazy.
> 
> (PS: Is that Scrubs on TV?)



Haha thanks, and yes, thats Scrubs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2007)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Picture from the new guy here; I'm the one on the right:



OoOOOooOooOOOOoOooOo Nice 


You should post some pics of yourself in the "gentleman's thread" over on the weight board


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a typical "night at home" picture of me and one of my boys, Grey. Yay for awkward couch position to snap shot! I look like my shoulders are eating my head, but whatever.




Awwwww this is soooooo sweet- what a great picture- I would frame it if it were mine!


----------



## GPL (Apr 1, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Giving a less in how to circumcise the penis birthday cake made by friends...



Jeep, you are a hottie:smitten: 
And... belated birthday wishes, hun!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 1, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> This was taken on the beach at Galveston Island State Park yesterday afternoon. I'd like to say I was going for the artsy dreamy look on purpose, but the wind was blowing sand around so that's why my eyes were closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A beautiful pic of a beautiful lady!
I love this one, hun:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## toni (Apr 1, 2007)

this was taken before I went out on friday 

View attachment marciapic.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2007)

toni said:


> this was taken before I went out on friday



Wow, you are so beautiful


----------



## toni (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks! So are you! I loved your pics. I wanted to send you a rep for them but I could not find the original post. :wubu:

Looking through this thread I see so many gorgeous ladies. UGH and the men, the men are soooo soooo sooo fine!


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 1, 2007)

toni said:


> this was taken before I went out on friday



Toni-
This another great photo in a long line of great photos.. I love your smile it really lights up the whole picture.:happy: 

Bill


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

me wrangling my dog into a photo tonight


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me wrangling my dog into a photo tonight



He makes me want to eat shortbread cookies and wear a tam.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2007)

Aww, doggy pictures!

This is Sydney and I .. making the exact.. same face.  

View attachment 000_0011.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me wrangling my dog into a photo tonight



AWWWWWWWW! You lovely ladies and your pets! *cuteness overload*
Eeeeee!

ETA: I saw AM's and Soups- I missed Sir Blazing's photo! Lemme edit:



> AWWWWWWWW! You *HOT PEOPLE* and your pets! *cuteness overload*
> Eeeeee!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Aww, doggy pictures!
> 
> This is Sydney and I .. making the exact.. same face.



awwww. an aussie named sydney.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah, I know, I'm clever .. what can I say?


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, I know, I'm clever .. what can I say?



my scottie is named maggie. so i am NOT clever and enjoy those who are.


----------



## GPL (Apr 2, 2007)

toni said:


> this was taken before I went out on friday



Such a sexy lady:wubu: You are pretty, hun!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me wrangling my dog into a photo tonight



Guess I´d never seen a pic from you that I didn´t like...:wubu: 
HOTTIE!!!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 2, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Aww, doggy pictures!
> 
> This is Sydney and I .. making the exact.. same face.



Almost as cute as Soup  

GPL.


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 2, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Giving a less in how to circumcise the penis birthday cake made by friends...



Even WITH the knife in hand, you are really super cute Jeep!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is another picture from my birthday...

Hehe...

You've got BigSexy on the bottom, myself in the middle, and Turtle on top! 

View attachment smush.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Apr 2, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is another picture from my birthday...
> 
> Hehe...
> 
> You've got BigSexy on the bottom, myself in the middle, and Turtle on top!



yes, i'll have the sexy sammitch, with a side of giggles please.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 3, 2007)

..............................


----------



## supersoup (Apr 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ..............................



i love your bag!! oh, and way to make a potty look sexy lady.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 3, 2007)

OH MAN that's the best bathroom ever, though. my philosophy class is in this building that's an old masonic temple. the class itself is in the old main ballroom, and the ladies bathroom next door is the old women's dressing/sitting room. it has the most fucking spectacular view of downtown seattle i've ever seen, and these AMAZING stained glass windows. that's why i had my camera out. 
yep.



in summary: i want to move into the women's can in my philosophy building.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> OH MAN that's the best bathroom ever, though. my philosophy class is in this building that's an old masonic temple. the class itself is in the old main ballroom, and the ladies bathroom next door is the old women's dressing/sitting room. it has the most fucking spectacular view of downtown seattle i've ever seen, and these AMAZING stained glass windows. that's why i had my camera out.
> yep.
> 
> 
> ...



eerie.

when i was in school, my education building had this rad little bathroom that was just a single stall, but it had awesome stained glass windows, a couch, and wrought iron fixturing. i too wanted to live in that can.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


>


hot.

yes, really.

yes, even in a bathroom.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 3, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is another picture from my birthday...
> 
> Hehe...
> 
> You've got BigSexy on the bottom, myself in the middle, and Turtle on top!



:kiss2: *Dear BABYJEEP21

You are so beautiful even between your pretty friends... hehehehe
All of my Love!!!*


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2007)

I look greasy and mad in this picture. I may be mad, but I'm NOT greasy, I swear-- my hair's just flat. I've been using a strange hair relaxy spray as of late.





I need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 3, 2007)

My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.





















I have many more, but they feature my boobies. Sorry, kids!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.
> 
> I have many more, but they feature my boobies. Sorry, kids!



Um... wow.

(That's a good wow. A very good wow.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Really beautiful photos, love dubh.. the lighting, colors and you look lovely.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 3, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.
> 
> I have many more, but they feature my boobies. Sorry, kids!




Very Fire-Goddessy of you. And by that, I not only mean divine, but also hot. The sunset suits you.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 3, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.
> 
> 
> > I've told you before and I will tell you again, you are one of the most gorgeous girls I have ever met. These photos prove it even more so. Your friend truley brings out how beautiful you really are, although as far as I'm concerned it is impossible for you not too look that beautiful all the time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2007)

Second to last of those shots is killer, Maire.... love them.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments. Y'all are sweet.  :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I look greasy and mad in this picture. I may be mad, but I'm NOT greasy, I swear-- my hair's just flat. I've been using a strange hair relaxy spray as of late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you look lovely- especially your lipcolor- very soft and suits you beautifully


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Thank you all for your comments. Y'all are sweet.  :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:



I figured out what these pictures remind me of.

"Flaming June".

Sadly, it took me almost a day to figure this out, and it's hanging on the wall right behind me.:doh:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you look lovely- especially your lipcolor- very soft and suits you beautifully



Aww, thanks.  (For anyone who is interested in the lipstick-- it's Revlon Teak Rose. Haha.)


----------



## GPL (Apr 4, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is another picture from my birthday...
> 
> Hehe...
> 
> You've got BigSexy on the bottom, myself in the middle, and Turtle on top!



What a nice shot! Looks like you girls had tons of fun:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ..............................



Always a cutie in every picture:wubu: You are very photogenic!
Thank you for posting.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I look greasy and mad in this picture. I may be mad, but I'm NOT greasy, I swear-- my hair's just flat. I've been using a strange hair relaxy spray as of late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tooz, I always think you are a very pretty girl! It is nice to see your pictures all the time:smitten: Thank you for showing, hun:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 4, 2007)

I jus thought this was a really cool pic of me and my bro from Puerto Rico.


----------



## Tina (Apr 4, 2007)

Had to kind of chuckle, Maire. You are lovely, inside and out, but it's odd to see knee bones on this board, and a little bit of an adjustment.  I particularly love the last one, the pose and all. Too bad it's not more in focus. You make a lovely model.

I have to say, this is one of my all-time favorite threads here. Wonderful pics of all of you. Knotty, does your bro usually live in PR, and he's visiting, or what?

Tooz, I don't think you look greasy, but you _do_ look pretty.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 4, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is another picture from my birthday...
> 
> Hehe...
> 
> You've got BigSexy on the bottom, myself in the middle, and Turtle on top!



thats one sexy sandwitch!!!:smitten: 

Bill


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ..............................



....Stunning!!!!:smitten: I love the way you look in this photo..


Bill


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ..............................
> *Cuteness*



I just now noticed that you have an iPod on thar.

GO GO OBSERVATION SKILLZ


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 4, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your friend is lucky to have such a beautiful model to work with....:batting:  

Bill


----------



## love dubh (Apr 4, 2007)

Y'all are catering to my ego. Awws.


And as for the photographer, she'll get to see this piece all year long. We're living together.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> I have to say, this is one of my all-time favorite threads here. Wonderful pics of all of you. Knotty, does your bro usually live in PR, and he's visiting, or what?



Me and my bro are Mestizos. About half of our family lives in Puerto Rico so we go down to visit them everyonce in a while. I'm hopein to live there soon though, or the British Virgin Islands, jus the Caribbean would be nice ^_^. But yea, me and him are islanders through and through. Also he is only 11, so he's not quite old enough to live by himself lol


----------



## mango (Apr 5, 2007)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to love dubh again.


 *


----------



## mrman1980uk (Apr 5, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are positively ravishing.


----------



## Tina (Apr 5, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Me and my bro are Mestizos. About half of our family lives in Puerto Rico so we go down to visit them everyonce in a while. I'm hopein to live there soon though, or the British Virgin Islands, jus the Caribbean would be nice ^_^. But yea, me and him are islanders through and through. Also he is only 11, so he's not quite old enough to live by himself lol



Heh. Your bro looks young but not *that* young. You must miss each other. Would be wonderful to live in the BVI!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I just now noticed that you have an iPod on thar.
> 
> GO GO OBSERVATION SKILLZ



I bet noticing the Ipod has nothing to do with the fact that it's right next to her breasts either. You just happened to take note of it.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> I bet noticing the Ipod has nothing to do with the fact that it's right next to her breasts either. You just happened to take note of it.



Actually, I thought it was a second necklace. Then I'm like, "Necklaces don't go into the ears! WTF!"


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 5, 2007)

And for those of you who wondered how the right side of my face looks like  . Here it is, it's not that different. I don't see the fuss.:doh: I just prefer the left side for no special reason 




Oh and I ran into my brother at a wedding on Monday . He's such an asshole



. I had no idea that he's back from his holiday:huh: . I think we should all take away our good wishes for his wedding



. He's not worth it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> And for those of you who wondered how the right side of my face looks like  . Here it is, it's not that different. I don't see the fuss.:doh: I just prefer the left side for no special reason



You're very handsome, darkhart... I like seeing your eyes in this shot.  

And about your brother... yeah, he sounds like an asshole, how odd to not even tell you he's home!! People are so strange sometimes. 

I hope your little brother is doing better after losing his falcon.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You're very handsome, darkhart... I like seeing your eyes in this shot.
> 
> And about your brother... yeah, he sounds like an asshole, how odd to not even tell you he's home!! People are so strange sometimes.
> 
> I hope your little brother is doing better after losing his falcon.



You never stop amazing me. It's always a good day when you post & say sweet words like that :wubu: *muah* thank you so much hun for your support :wubu: 

and I am glad that you agree with me that my older bro is completely an asshole




.. he deserve it LooooL  

about my cutie little bro he is feeling better ..I would like to give him a gift ( new Falcon).. but I am not sure he will accept it after the death of "Falah"


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> My friend is an art student here at the university. I modeled for her. Wee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow! you're gawwwwwgeous!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> ...
> about my cutie little bro he is feeling better ..I would like to give him a gift ( new Falcon).. but I am not sure he will accept it after the death of "Falah"


Good to hear he's feeling better... 
Though Falah wouldn't want him to mourn his death forever, I'd suggest giving your brother some more time to get over his loss...
Maybe you could visit a place where you can watch falcons with him to see if he is ready for your gift...


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Good to hear he's feeling better...
> Though Falah wouldn't want him to mourn his death forever, I'd suggest giving your brother some more time to get over his loss...
> Maybe you could visit a place where you can watch falcons with him to see if he is ready for your gift...



wooow thanks Timberwolf..thats a great idea   

I will do it  

thanks bro for the advise ..your the best


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a sorta funny one from a couple weeks ago. I like it. 

View attachment DSC01297_Resized.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Here is a sorta funny one from a couple weeks ago. I like it.




OooOoOoo I love it! and your nails look so gorgeous- do you do them yourself?


----------



## GPL (Apr 6, 2007)

Berna, you are such a beautiful woman!:wubu: 
Thank you for posting, hun.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Green Eyes, no I dont do my nails I have no skills.  



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OooOoOoo I love it! and your nails look so gorgeous- do you do them yourself?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you GPL for you kind words.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 6, 2007)

Yay for Indiana people in Asheville ^_^

(no, she's not my girlfriend; yes, I wouldn't mind if she was my girlfriend, especially since she's quitting smoking; actually, she's interested in the guy whose fingers are prominently featured - he's a furry and apparently she is too.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

^^Very nice- you are both big cuties


----------



## supersoup (Apr 7, 2007)

everyone looks marvelous!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 7, 2007)

especially you, kittentits.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2007)

Since my 33rd birthday is coming up this month and this will be my 1,000th post here at Dimensions I thought I'd post something poignant about the passage of time and the wisdom of age....Instead, I give you this:

View attachment P1010100a.JPG


[email protected]#$ing passage of time!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 7, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Here is a sorta funny one from a couple weeks ago. I like it.



Hmmm... Didn't I take this picture with Mr. Mango's camera?

You're so sexy......


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Since my 33rd birthday is coming up this month and this will be my 1,000th post here at Dimensions I thought I'd post something poignant about the passage of time and the wisdom of age....Instead, I give you this:
> 
> [email protected]#$ing passage of time!



It makes you look distinguished! ;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Since my 33rd birthday is coming up this month and this will be my 1,000th post here at Dimensions I thought I'd post something poignant about the passage of time and the wisdom of age....Instead, I give you this:



You're proud of that gray hair? Well, in that case I will give you a few of mine- I have plenty to spare


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> It makes you look distinguished! ;-)



I don't wanna look distinguished! I wanna look young and sexy! *sob*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're proud of that gray hair? Well, in that case I will give you a few of mine- I have plenty to spare



I wouldn't exactly say "proud". I'm debating whether or not to pluck it out and risk the old wive's tail of more grays growing in it's place or leaving it there and naming it after my old co-workers since I'm almost positive they caused it to grow there in the first place.


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Yay for Indiana people in Asheville ^_^
> 
> (no, she's not my girlfriend; yes, I wouldn't mind if she was my girlfriend, especially since she's quitting smoking; actually, she's interested in the guy whose fingers are prominently featured - he's a furry and apparently she is too.)



Wag, you're adorable.  I don't get the whole furry thing. At all.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm debating whether or not to pluck it out and risk the old *wive's tail *of more grays growing in it's place -



It's too late to correct this on my post so I will do it with a new one...

I _meant_ wives tale...However, you never know when someone out there might like an old wife with gray hair on her tail!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't wanna look distinguished! I wanna look young and sexy! *sob*
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't exactly say "proud". I'm debating whether or not to pluck it out and risk the old wive's tail of more grays growing in it's place or leaving it there and naming it after my old co-workers since I'm almost positive they caused it to grow there in the first place.





Go ahead and pluck it out while their are still few enough to make a difference with plucking.....


----------



## Mini (Apr 7, 2007)

Posted these in the Clubhouse, too. Figured they weren't worth the price of a subscription.

Yes, these were taken in a kitchen. Yes, those are sunglasses. 

http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9707md1.jpg

http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9712lg5.jpg

http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9708so4.jpg

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9702sw2.jpg

http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9700or0.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

One my daughter snapped of me recently






Yes, I have a big fat head but don't I look fly in the glasses?


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One my daughter snapped of me recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you have a cute face and I'm happy to see your gorgeous smile!!!!!!:smitten:  I'm biased......but I know I'm right!  

Bill


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

^^Awwww thanks you big sweetie


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Awwww thanks you big sweetie





:blush: :happy: Your welcome!!! I would rep you but I have to spread the love around a little bit more....  

Bill


----------



## elle camino (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Ash (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, allow me to lose all composure just long enough to say:

Aww lookit the cute wittle orange kitty!!! I must have a little kitty nuzzle!

Ok, I'm finished. 

Seriously, though, cutest kitten ever. I love orange cats!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


>



ORANGE!!!!!!!!

i've always wanted an orange kitty i could call carrot. i'm jealous!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 8, 2007)

his name is lenny briscoe.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> his name is lenny briscoe.



Briscowned.

Kittens make one's brain explode into candy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh Kitten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> his name is lenny briscoe.



You have a Donny Bruce there somewhere?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Kittens make one's brain explode into candy.








ETA: Apparently, pictures also work to the same end here.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 8, 2007)

Pictures of me and my puppies  The last picture of me, I don't like...lol cause it makes me look fat  but I figured this would be the best place to post it  

This is Pixie and me. 





This is Cocoa giving me a kiss





This is Cocoa and me (my stomach ended up pushed out or something...it looks weird to me anyway)


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 8, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Pictures of me and my puppies  The last picture of me, I don't like...lol cause it makes me look fat  but I figured this would be the best place to post it
> 
> This is Pixie and me.
> 
> ...



Tink-
You and the dogs both look cute!! Don't knock yourself all of the photos look great...:happy: 

Bill


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of my daughter and I taken at our local Easter egg hunt on Saturday.
Happy Easter to you all! 

View attachment Easter.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a picture of my daughter and I taken at our local Easter egg hunt on Saturday.
> Happy Easter to you all!



Aw, Stan! You two are so cute! Easter egg hunts with my Dad are among my favorite memories.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

Stan, you're both adorable.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Bill  

Stan - you and your daughter are adorable!


----------



## Donna (Apr 8, 2007)

NO cute kitties or puppies here....well, we have both running around here but I mean in my picture....never mind. This is me, making sure my webcam still works and also ensuring that any glamourpuss image anyone has of me is now completely ripped to shreds.
:blink:


----------



## furious styles (Apr 8, 2007)

i carry in tooz' groceries ...







but she mows my lawn


----------



## Tooz (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't forget the windows I wash.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2007)

This one's for Jamie! All the recent dumbass drooly expressions I could collect


----------



## SummerG (Apr 8, 2007)

me- in pink for easter.. wooo


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

Cute I-wonder-what-she's-thinking-type-smile...


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 8, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> NO cute kitties or puppies here....well, we have both running around here but I mean in my picture....never mind. This is me, making sure my webcam still works and also ensuring that any glamourpuss image anyone has of me is now completely ripped to shreds.
> :blink:



Sadly, no.
Your glamorous image is still intact.
 

-Rusty


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Cute I-wonder-what-she's-thinking-type-smile...



I agree! Cute, Summer. 

Mfdoom, that's a long way to travel to help with groceries... 

Liz, those are some cute pics!


----------



## jamie (Apr 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This one's for Jamie! All the recent dumbass drooly expressions I could collect



Woohooo...hey..that second one on the second line is quite come-hither-young man...wakka wakka.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i carry in tooz' groceries ...
> 
> 
> 
> but she mows my lawn



squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

cute boy in pj pants

/fetish


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

This is just plain me (hair not done or anything) this evening after a satisfying meal.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 9, 2007)

Easter at the Boardwalk. It was windy and cold. 

View attachment windy-1.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh sweet bejus Jamie & Tina, y'all are being very nice...those are not not supposed to be nice photos LOL. But thank you anyhow! Ebony, Summer, Donna, y'all look luvly! Now I oogle dooomie (internal rhyme).


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 9, 2007)

In the car and on my way to see Berna for Easter! 

View attachment evensmaller.jpg


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 9, 2007)

Methinks Jeep and Berna have some gorgeous hair secrets they aren't sharing with the group. You two ladies are lurvly with your hair.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Krissy, 

For me its good genes, hair dye and hair spray. I can't speak for miss Jeepy.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 9, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> In the car and on my way to see Berna for Easter!



:kiss2: *Dear BABYJEEP21

You´re always beautiful in your recent pictures... mmmmmmmm...
All of my Love!!!*


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

Donna, I can't imagine, not even for a second, that your glamorous image could ever be shattered! You're just simply beautiful! 

Here is one from me, taken last Friday. It was the last day in my exercise group and everyone wanted to take a group picture. 
I'm the one that has her shirt caught on her phone. I'm such a dork! The guy nuzzled in my neck is my dear hubby!


St. Joes Exercise Group:

View attachment exercise group (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 9, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> In the car and on my way to see Berna for Easter!



HOT DAMN!!! Very cute Jeep, VERY cute!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 9, 2007)

I have got to get a better camera. Or better lighting. Or a better photographer than me. Something. <sigh>

At least my mom still loves me....and NO, I don't live in her basement!

Or her attic.

Or her house.

So there  

View attachment smilin' bob.jpg


View attachment sideways bob.jpg


View attachment faux angry bob.jpg


View attachment glasses always make you look s-m-r-t.jpg


View attachment maybe I should stick with the hat.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> This is just plain me (hair not done or anything) this evening after a satisfying meal.



You have a very sweet, kind face- wonderful picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I have got to get a better camera. Or better lighting. Or a better photographer than me. Something. <sigh>
> 
> At least my mom still loves me....and NO, I don't live in her basement!
> 
> ...



Very nice- you have cheeks that your mother probably loves to pinch


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 9, 2007)

So forgive me, I meant to caption the previous pictures. The would be, from top to bottom, left to right, 

1. Smilin' Bob
2. Sideways Bob
3. Faux Angry Bob
4. Glasses always make you look s-m-r-t
5. Maybe I should stick with the hat

What does this prove? Only that, as always, I'm an idiot.

So here's part deux. See, I have these prescription sunglasses. I've had them forever (hey, I can still see with them.....and seein' is the most important thing, right?) (_eds. note_ - I don't know if it's THAT important....see, Hayes, Willie Mays, to Thing, Wild (aka Rick Vaughn) in _Major League_).

However, they appear to be....ummmm....well.....does anyone remember the commercials from UHF from the 80s for Blueblockers? Well, if you don't, here's a fresh reminder! And when I throw up the hoodie, well, you get the artist sketch of one of the more famous criminals of the past 50 years. I was off today, but had to roll to work to fix a server, and my coworkers, once they stopped laughing, admitted that if they didn't know me, they'd probably call the cops. Good times! 

View attachment blueblocker1.jpg


View attachment blueblocker2.jpg


View attachment unabomber bob.jpg


View attachment now 50 percent more creepy.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 9, 2007)

This picture was taken on 04/07/07. 

View attachment P1000246a.JPG


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

SparkGirl said:


> This picture was taken on 04/07/07.



You look great after sitting through a 2 1/2 hour masss. I on the other hand looked like crap.... 

Bill


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Green.  I enjoy your pictures too...and you do look good in those sunglasses.  

Dee, you're looking good in your work out gear.  

Fashion 101...make sure that your bra is not showing in the front.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ebony, you're going to kill some FAs with that photo..hah. Love the top!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 9, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Fashion 101...make sure that your bra is not showing in the front.


Dude doesn't look upset by it...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 9, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Methinks Jeep and Berna have some gorgeous hair secrets they aren't sharing with the group. You two ladies are lurvly with your hair.



HAHA.... Um, it's called don't get your hair done for almost 6 months (because you're cheap) and then let the wind blow it around while running to your car.  

:blush: Thank you for the compliments. :blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

Un-glamorous me on Easter Sunday at my parents house.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 9, 2007)

Lilly, your hair always looks so nice. >_< I am jealous.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Un-glamorous me on Easter Sunday at my parents house.​



Maybe unglamorous, but still gorgeous.​


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Un-glamorous me on Easter Sunday at my parents house.​




Seriously, Lilly! You glow anyway. Your smile is contagious.​


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 9, 2007)

You always have a lovely smile and such poise ! Where did you get an uberfrau shirt anyway?


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 9, 2007)

there are some really awesome looking guys and dolls posting here.


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 9, 2007)

I second that!! Andrea, Berna and Lily have my vote for best looking ladies on the East Coast :batting: I honestly don't think I've ever seen a bad picture of any of them, and I've seen plenty of pics of all 3 of them. It must be the East Coast air, or simply not having man trouble sure does help the "radiant glow"  



crazygrad said:


> there are some really awesome looking guys and dolls posting here.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Un-glamorous me on Easter Sunday at my parents house.



Lilly-
I love that beautiful smile of yours!! Great photo..


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

no makeup: ACK! 

View attachment #1.JPG


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 10, 2007)

Ohh that radiant glow, yes, i know all about that, how many people said that to you Ebony, when we were all together and the pics too, if i hear how beautiful you are ONE more time, i shall scream, but then, that is us Midwesterners....we stick together, lol....and we were ALL glowing that weekend....right Aliena??

Ohh and Lilly, i too, want that awesome tshirt... 

View attachment Picture 056a.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 10, 2007)

Sandi, i forgot to say, no make up, but awesome smile!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> You always have a lovely smile and such poise ! Where did you get an uberfrau shirt anyway?



Thanks Everybody.  I got my t-shirt on ebay naturally! From this company called Border Dogs. The one I have on is a 3XL but they go all the way up to 6XL.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Ohh that radiant glow, yes, i know all about that, how many people said that to you Ebony, when we were all together and the pics too, if i hear how beautiful you are ONE more time, i shall scream, but then, that is us Midwesterners....we stick together, lol....and we were ALL glowing that weekend....right Aliena??
> 
> Ohh and Lilly, i too, want that awesome tshirt...



Your shirt is pretty nifty too bFly. I love that print. Where'd you get it?


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 10, 2007)

I took this the other day as I thought my hair looked pretty good for once, am I vain ...... erm just a tad LOL 

View attachment Picture267.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> I took this the other day as I thought my hair looked pretty good for once, am I vain ...... erm just a tad LOL



Holy Smokin' Joe Frasier!! :smitten: DAMN girla, you look hot. Ssssssultry!


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Holy Smokin' Joe Frasier!! :smitten: DAMN girla, you look hot. Ssssssultry!



"Holy Smokin' Joe Frasier!!" love it HAHA have to drop that in a conversation today LOL


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2007)

Adore the shirt, Lilly! And I'm not sure I've ever seen a bad photo of you -- even the one you posted a while back where you said you didn't look good.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you Krissy...that top is one of my favorites. 

And Ren, you're right...dude definitely didn't mind the boobage.  

Everyone is looking good! 

Socialbfly, yes we were all glowing. We all made a good impression when we went out. Just ask our waiter, Chris.  By the way girl, you are definitely a beauty...inside and out.  

Ebony, that is a sexy picture and the hair is looking good...from one Ebony to another.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Sandi, i forgot to say, no make up, but awesome smile!!!




Thank you sweetie. I tend to hide my teeth since thay's crooked! LOL


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2007)

At least you have them, Sandie. A happy smile is nothing to be embarrassed about. 

It's hard to keep up with this thread, I swear. Love the pic from your St. Louis get-together. You're all glowing.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 10, 2007)

hahaha, i think the glow was the extra hot hot tub....lol...or the wonderful men we were lucky enough to be around...Aliena and ThatFatGirl and Ebony all have wonderful, smart kind men...it was fun...and you know what, it gave me hope, that someday, somewhere, there is someone for all of us...ok ok, someone for me, lol...


----------



## Tina (Apr 10, 2007)

I believe there is, Di. Definitely someone out there for you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> I took this the other day as I thought my hair looked pretty good for once, am I vain ...... erm just a tad LOL



You do look gorgeous


----------



## lalatx (Apr 11, 2007)

Pics from about 3 wks ago went to a crappy carnival by a Walmart then to a Bar where a man who referred to himself as the "Smile Patrol" pointed at everyone to make them smile than bought drinks so all is well. 

View attachment night out 009.jpg


View attachment night out 011.jpg


View attachment night out 029.jpg


View attachment night out 041.jpg


----------



## GPL (Apr 11, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> I took this the other day as I thought my hair looked pretty good for once, am I vain ...... erm just a tad LOL



Wow:wubu: 
You are so pretty:smitten: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 11, 2007)

lalatx said:


> Pics from about 3 wks ago went to a crappy carnival by a Walmart then to a Bar where a man who referred to himself as the "Smile Patrol" pointed at everyone to make them smile than bought drinks so all is well.



Cutesy pic! And welcome!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix of your Pop plz, kthx



Only because ya asked, here is a pic of my father and I when we were down in Tortola last month


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Only because ya asked, here is a pic of my father and I when we were down in Tortola last month
> 
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k77/DarkBlitz616/100IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 11, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Ohh that radiant glow, yes, i know all about that, how many people said that to you Ebony, when we were all together and the pics too, if i hear how beautiful you are ONE more time, i shall scream, but then, that is us Midwesterners....we stick together, lol....and we were ALL glowing that weekend....right Aliena??
> 
> Ohh and Lilly, i too, want that awesome tshirt...



Yes, we were!!  Speaking of Shawna-the-rabbit, and her rabbiteer-S.O. (aka: Stefan), the glow was definitely blinding at night!  I'm glad that I brought my sleep mask! Them two were sooooooooo sticky sweet! :batting:

Lilly, you are really pretty; just thought I'd say.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 11, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Socialbfly, yes we were all glowing. We all made a good impression when we went out. Just ask our waiter, Chris.  By the way girl, you are definitely a beauty...inside and out.





I still say that Chris was totally flirting with S.B.. She looked fantastically beautiful with her top on (I want that top!) and I noticed she got extra special attention.  

I'm so jealous!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This one's for Jamie! All the recent dumbass drooly expressions I could collect



Liz....these are awesome. You gotta do these for me the next time we go out.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 11, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i carry in tooz' groceries ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice juggs big guy....:smitten:


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Un-glamorous me on Easter Sunday at my parents house.



Lilly, you are absolutely beautiful. I'm one of those types who always loves to see folk just the way they come....not all done up.

Light it up, uberfrau.....


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 11, 2007)

Just killing some time with the old camera today... 

View attachment bed.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 11, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Liz....these are awesome. You gotta do these for me the next time we go out.



Okay! I warm up the Idiot-O-Matic! Booze will help.


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 12, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Just killing some time with the old camera today...



Jeep, you should kill time more often.


----------



## GPL (Apr 12, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Just killing some time with the old camera today...



Glad you like to kill time this way. There can't be too many pictures of you, hottie:smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2007)

A better look at that T-shirt. You know, I just realized that the people who sold me that shirt charge more money as you go up in size. The one I'm wearing in the photo is a 3x and it fits pretty well, but I don't recall them ever charging more before as I've bought a few t-shirts in 6x from them in the past. Pretty annoying. 

Thanks everybody so much for your compliments.  :wubu:


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 12, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> A better look at that T-shirt. You know, I just realized that the people who sold me that shirt charge more money as you go up in size. The one I'm wearing in the photo is a 3x and it fits pretty well, but I don't recall them ever charging more before as I've bought a few t-shirts in 6x from them in the past. Pretty annoying.
> 
> Thanks everybody so much for your compliments.  :wubu:



I think you look wonderful. That is my style, T shirt and jeans.

But I am also the meat and potato type. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 12, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Holy Smokin' Joe Frasier!! :smitten: DAMN girla, you look hot. Ssssssultry!




I concur !!!!!!!!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Red (Apr 13, 2007)

Wandering around on the Pennines.

Darn cold up there! 

View attachment sky.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Apr 13, 2007)

View attachment DSCN1268.jpg










What 50 looks like.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 13, 2007)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 18259
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Seriously? You look 40ish to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2007)

Tooz said:


> ...Seriously? You look 40ish to me.



I wouldn't have guessed 50 either- you must be living right Saucy


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 13, 2007)

This was taken on my vacation Easter Sunday. Everyone came to go swimming with me at my hotel. My friend's daughter took this pic of me at the pool.
Stacey 

View attachment atpool.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> This was taken on my vacation Easter Sunday. Everyone came to go swimming with me at my hotel. My friend's daughter took this pic of me at the pool.
> Stacey




What are you laying on Stacey?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 14, 2007)

Am not laying on anything Was in a pool at the edge looking up at my friends daughter.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 14, 2007)

This is me in the lunch room on my last day at the warehouse.





These are the ladies I spent the last 3 1/2 years working with. I will miss them so much.





All I have to say now is FREE AT LAST!!!


( I did say I would miss the people. I didn't mean the actual job)


----------



## elle camino (Apr 14, 2007)

gosh you're pretty.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> gosh you're pretty.


Isn't she though?


----------



## furious styles (Apr 14, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> nice juggs big guy....:smitten:



oh you :batting:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me in the lunch room on my last day at the warehouse.
> These are the ladies I spent the last 3 1/2 years working with. I will miss them so much.
> All I have to say now is FREE AT LAST!!!
> ( I did say I would miss the people. I didn't mean the actual job)



congratters!


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> All I have to say now is FREE AT LAST!!!
> 
> ( I did say I would miss the people. I didn't mean the actual job)



I've said it before but you totally rock that outfit munky  very purdy indeed....

All the best for whatever opportunities come next - I'm really chuffed for you  I have to admit I couldnt have hacked all those 5am starts you've been doing for the last 3 years... Life can only be better now without any more of those!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Am not laying on anything Was in a pool at the edge looking up at my friends daughter.




I see it now at a different angle  

Great pictures


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

a photo of me with my little baby tomato plants in my greenhouse... I'm quite proud of these little bad boys...







I took a pic of my garden - it looks cool now spring is here with the blossom and flowering bluebells...






and in case you are wondering the flags are Nepalese prayer flags... the idea being that the prayers get told as the wind blows through them... (it was my hippy tenant's idea but I kind of like them...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2007)

I already admire you from your posts James- your pics are just an added bonus


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 14, 2007)

Elle, Ren Woman, James.... Your checks in the mail! Thank you guys. I felt the need to dress up a tad for the last day. Much love to you guys!  PS.... watch out Elle... Im coming for ya next month 

And you call me a hippie James!  I love home grown totamos. Great pics. Even if you dont smile.


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Elle, Ren Woman, James.... Your checks in the mail! Thank you guys. I felt the need to dress up a tad for the last day. Much love to you guys!  PS.... watch out Elle... Im coming for ya next month
> 
> And you call me a hippie James!  I love home grown totamos. Great pics. Even if you dont smile.



you *are *a fackin hippie with your pomegranite raspberry tea and the like... you need to sort yourself out with proper tea...get some earl grey or something 

and I took one more photo where I threatened to smile... couldnt quite manage it though...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 14, 2007)

James said:


> you *are *a fackin hippie with your pomegranite raspberry tea and the like... you need to sort yourself out with proper tea...get some earl grey or something
> 
> and I took one more photo where I threatened to smile... couldnt quite manage it though...



U look like your about to spit.... but good effort old chap! lol
BTW I do live in the northwest. We are all apparently tree huggers here. And its pomegranate raspberry GREEN tea... lol get it right man! When It's all you've got, you deal. I WANT REAL TEA!


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> U look like your about to spit.... but good effort old chap! lol
> BTW I do live in the northwest. We are all apparently tree huggers here. And its pomegranate raspberry GREEN tea... lol get it right man!



are you trying to lecture me on tea? tsk tsk. ridiculous 

As for my tomatoes, I do talk to them to help them grow... but spitting on them? thats taking it a tad far munky...


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I already admire you from your posts James- your pics are just an added bonus



ta very much GEF


----------



## GPL (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me in the lunch room on my last day at the warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasha, I love your pictures. You are absolutely breathtakingly beautiful:smitten: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me in the lunch room on my last day at the warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasha-
Have you ever taken a bad photo???? I'm only asking because I haven't seen you ever post one. 

Bill


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 14, 2007)

James said:


>



You are SOOO lucky you are my fake husband, or I'd have to stalk you after cute photos like that. I dig it.

P.S. Mss.... Sashaaaa... where did ya get that darn shirt!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 14, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> P.S. Mss.... Sashaaaa... where did ya get that darn shirt!



She answered you the first time you asked.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=390458&highlight=lane+bryant#post390458

Pay attention!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

This is me making dinner at the Ronald McDonald House in Philly. 

View attachment rmh_me_2.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2007)

i'm pregnant?!?!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 15, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'm pregnant?!?!



Your hawt even prego hun!  Love it!


----------



## SummerG (Apr 15, 2007)

pic of me and wendy taken a few hours ago


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'm pregnant?!?!



Heh. Wasn't me this time.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 15, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> This is me making dinner at the Ronald McDonald House in Philly.



This is a good picture Kathy! I bet you make the best salads! :eat2: 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> This is me making dinner at the Ronald McDonald House in Philly.



Do you do volunteer work there? If so, *thumbs up*


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 15, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'm pregnant?!?!



You do the best goofy photos ever. So... does that make you Mom or Dad?

ETA: Though, on second thought, Liz and Stan are definitely giving you some competition with their iSight photos.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 15, 2007)

SummerG said:


> pic of me and wendy taken a few hours ago



So cute.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 15, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You do the best goofy photos ever. So... does that make you Mom or Dad?


It makes him ... *BOTH*.
:huh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 15, 2007)

There's a better approach to that joke, Tooz - watch and learn.



out.of.habit said:


> So... does that make [him] Mom or Dad?


Yes.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2007)

Bored last night .. so I made a snowflake. 

was trying to cheer up a friend .. I'm a weirdo. 

View attachment IMG_4433_3.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Bored last night .. so I made a snowflake.
> 
> was trying to cheer up a friend .. I'm a weirdo.



Ah! So cute! 

But what's wrong with making snowflakes, eh?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2007)

and here is another one .. of me .. angry and bitter about spending my Saturday night making said snowflake .. hanging off .. edge of bed. 

View attachment IMG_4452.jpg


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you do volunteer work there? If so, *thumbs up*



My company sets this up about 6 times a year in Philly and 4 times a year in Camden. I love meeting the kids, though it breaks my heart. And the parents sometimes just need a stranger to talk to and give them a hug. So I always sign up.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> She answered you the first time you asked.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=390458&highlight=lane+bryant#post390458
> 
> Pay attention!



Fine, fine.. I suck.

Hard to believe that's LB. It looks super roomy. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 16, 2007)

Took this bad boy on my friend's camera phone after a party night, I was pretty impressed I didn't look run over.

Morning Me!
_(Well to be honest, I don't always look this decent in the morning - but we don't have to tell anyone, do we?)_

P.S. Wooo, big chubby hand alert! 

View attachment me1b.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 16, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Took this bad boy on my friend's camera phone after a party night, I was pretty impressed I didn't look run over.
> 
> Morning Me!
> _(Well to be honest, I don't always look this decent in the morning - but we don't have to tell anyone, do we?)_
> ...



Hotness!!! I love your chubby hand!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> ETA: Though, on second thought, Liz and Stan are definitely giving you some competition with their iSight photos.



Hey! That's a challenge a iBooth-lovin dork can't ignore! I swear this is the last time (it was a very insomniacal week) No mas. Really. Boredom is a many splendorededed thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> My company sets this up about 6 times a year in Philly and 4 times a year in Camden. I love meeting the kids, though it breaks my heart. And the parents sometimes just need a stranger to talk to and give them a hug. So I always sign up.



you rock, kathy!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2007)

Kathy, that's so awesome that you volunteer for that. And Liz, I love your photo montages. This latest set I'm picturing as your reactions to some of the conversation in chat, including some of the whois-ing lol.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday, I just noticed your sig and wanted to rep you for it, but I can't. So, I'm telling you here.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2007)

I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
























The best kitty could manage in the way of posing.














Cheesy attempt at sexy glasses look.


Edited to add: Heh. Thanks, Tooz.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me.



ohhh...you look so fabyulous, rainy. really lovely. and so delish with the books!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> This is me making dinner at the Ronald McDonald House in Philly.



Kathy! Too cool. Hats off to any and all who give their time in love to others! THAT is beautiful.

You are an angel.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'm pregnant?!?!



The Zany look is good on you. The whole turned jaw makes your teeth look whacked. With the crossed eyes, I give a 9.5. 

Rock on.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

James said:


> you *are *a fackin hippie with your pomegranite raspberry tea and the like... you need to sort yourself out with proper tea...get some earl grey or something
> 
> and I took one more photo where I threatened to smile... couldnt quite manage it though...



James, the naturalist motif just adds to the whole look/appeal. If I swung both ways, I might be into you, too.  

...but, I wouldn't like standing in line. :doh: 

grow a tommy-toe for me.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Hey! That's a challenge a iBooth-lovin dork can't ignore! I swear this is the last time (it was a very insomniacal week) No mas. Really. Boredom is a many splendorededed thing.



Liz....like I've already said, these pics are great. Makes you come alive. Not much is sexier than brains and a great sense of humor.

...liquor or whatever it takes, I'd like to see these live. LOL.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Took this bad boy on my friend's camera phone after a party night, I was pretty impressed I didn't look run over.
> 
> Morning Me!
> _(Well to be honest, I don't always look this decent in the morning - but we don't have to tell anyone, do we?)_
> ...



Ms. Fattypants - The green (they look green on my screen) eyes over the glasses; the chubby hands; great hair; the angle and allure...great pic.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
> 
> *images*
> 
> .....




Rainy....nothin's sexier than a lady and her library. :wubu: Your beautiful brown hair and alluring stare looks great in black. Both stately and with archetypal feminine beauty and innocence. Classy pics.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Liz: I love when you do those! Please never ever stop! So, how I do I make a cute little PhotoBooth collage like that? 

Heather: So pretty. I <3 the chubby hand! Look! I have one too!
<-----

Rainy: You are such a classic beauty. I may very well say that every time I see a photo of you. Love the lady, the books, and the funny cat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

Rainy, you have some of the most beautiful hair I have ever seen- I concur that you are definitely a classic beauty 

Heather and Liz are some gorgeous ladies, too


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2007)

Just taken

I got my hair all did this weekend.







:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

^lol- I didn't realize you were a woman 

*curtsies to Ms. Surly* 

love your hair, too


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^lol- I didn't realize you were a woman
> 
> *curtsies to Ms. Surly*
> 
> love your hair, too




Thanks!

Yes i'm a chick, mostly a blessing, sometimes a curse (when bra shopping)

:bow:


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Just taken
> 
> I got my hair all did this weekend.
> 
> :wubu:



Very nice.


----------



## GPL (Apr 16, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Took this bad boy on my friend's camera phone after a party night, I was pretty impressed I didn't look run over.
> 
> Morning Me!
> _(Well to be honest, I don't always look this decent in the morning - but we don't have to tell anyone, do we?)_
> ...



Heather, you are quite a lady! Always looking cute, in every picture!:smitten: 

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## James (Apr 16, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Took this bad boy on my friend's camera phone after a party night, I was pretty impressed I didn't look run over.
> 
> Morning Me!
> _(Well to be honest, I don't always look this decent in the morning - but we don't have to tell anyone, do we?)_
> ...



lookin cute as per always 'wifey'


----------



## GPL (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow! You pretty you!:wubu: 
I love the hair, hunny! It looks so sexy on you, and you are quite a lady yourself:bow: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.




rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
> 
> Cheesy attempt at sexy glasses look.
> 
> ...


----------



## James (Apr 16, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> James, the naturalist motif just adds to the whole look/appeal. If I swung both ways, I might be into you, too.
> 
> ...but, I wouldn't like standing in line. :doh:
> 
> grow a tommy-toe for me.



:kiss2: for you sweetie! 

haha


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, here we go...The *most* recent.

Taken about a week ago - Very hot, very VERY drunk. Very much wondering why someone's shoved a rave whistle round my neck...(still remains a mystery)

Please excuse the sweatyness. And slightly wild look in my eyes...







(I said it was the most recent- NOT the most pretty!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Ok, here we go...The *most* recent.
> 
> Taken about a week ago - Very hot, very VERY drunk. Very much wondering why someone's shoved a rave whistle round my neck...(still remains a mystery)
> 
> ...



But we LIKE the wild look in your eyes! I like this photo a lot.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 16, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Ok, here we go...The *most* recent.
> 
> Taken about a week ago - Very hot, very VERY drunk. Very much wondering why someone's shoved a rave whistle round my neck...(still remains a mystery)
> 
> ...



You look like you are having so much fun!!

And kinda familiar. But, that is not likely unless London is Ontario.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely photos darling!!! I love the one with the kitty. Thats so something my cats would do! Much love sweetie!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2007)

Liz, Plaid, OOH, Greeny, GPL &#8211;Thanks for all the kind comments. I expecially appreciate the hair ones. Last fall my hair suddenly started falling out all over in huge amounts. Finally was diagnosed with a Vitamin B deficiency and once I started weekly treatments it stopped, but I lost at least a third—maybe even half—of what I had before. Seems to be growing back now, but I never realized until then how much of feeling womanly seems to be wrapped up in hair! For a while it felt like my femininity was lying at the botttom of the shower and in scary clumps I’d find all over the house.

And books, books, I love &#8216;em. Every room in my house has a bookcase except the bathroom! 

Scrumptious, looks like you're having a great time! And Surly, very pretty head of hair there. I’m not sure I’ve seen you post before, so welcome. 


Edited to add: Just saw your post, Sasha (had my reply screen open but got distracted). Thank you, toots.  We need to plan another get-together when it gets warmer. Ripley will be out here for the summer, and she needs fat girl initiation Portland style!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lovin' the pics, people! 

Rainyday - you are absolutely stunning! That hair of yours is just gawgeous!  

Heather - love the chubby hand!

Liz - great pics! Love the funny faces!

James - ::swoon:: :wubu: Stud muffin, you!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 16, 2007)

How much of a nerd does it make me that I want to spend my next vacation in rainy's library, wading through her books? 

I know. Pretty nerdy. And rainy, yep, you're absolutely loverly.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Cheesy attempt at sexy glasses look.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Heh. Thanks, Tooz.



Rainy..you're beautiful..and I love the pictures behind you..they are gorgeous..or from what I can tell!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> How much of a nerd does it make me that I want to spend my next vacation in rainy's library, wading through her books?
> 
> I know. Pretty nerdy. And rainy, yep, you're absolutely loverly.



I'm so nerdy that although I initially thought that, I scanned some of the titles, and they don't appear to be terribly interesting to me. But I'd still love to be in the presence of so many of 'em.

ETA: HOLY SHIT A FILM GUIDE! Count me in.

ETA2: Holy shit, I'm an asshole and forgot to note that Rainy's beautiful face made my day so very much brighter.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

It really is great to see everyone. There are defnitely some lovely peeps on this board!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
> 
> The best kitty could manage in the way of posing.
> 
> ...



It's always nice to see more of you, rainy.  Beautiful girl, beautiful hair!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Heh. Thanks, Tooz.



RD....you are GORGEOUS.:smitten: You don't look a day out of your 20s...30 at worst. I'd ask your secret, but I'm not that vain (ok, I am, but I'm comfortable with my aging process....except that no one will show me pics of my maternal grandfather, so I have hairline suspicions, though no proof yet).

Too bad you're all the way up there in the Pac-N-Dub. Instead of in a real state (like Texas) or at least a real commonwealth (like VA)  

Yours in jest,

Bob


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE WE GO! Pictures taken by someone else of me. They're kind of bad, but I guess it's different from the usual fat girl angled face shot of me. These are from the skit my group did today in my Japanese class.





:shocked: 






Oh yeah, I totally wear horizontal stripes without fear, baby.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Oh yeah, I totally wear horizontal stripes without fear, baby.



I am loving that shirt on you!! Oh why oh why are you so cute? :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> *cuteness and rocking of the horizontal stripes*



good googly moogly you are gorgeous. and high five for the horizontals, i wear them too!!!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> good googly moogly you are gorgeous. and high five for the horizontals, i wear them too!!!



*high five*
...
*miss*

Thanks, both of you.  I have numerous striped shirts. Fashion editors everywere are freaking out, I'm sure, but I love them. I guess it's true for everyone, but I just keep thinking, "damn, I'm a fatty, moreso than I thought!"

Hurrrr.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 16, 2007)

Rainy, you are stunningly, stunningly beautiful! And the glasses pic is HOT. Brains, beauty, and personality - you've got the WHOLE package. Wow. Just WOW. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> HERE WE GO! Pictures taken by someone else of me. They're kind of bad, but I guess it's different from the usual fat girl angled face shot of me. These are from the skit my group did today in my Japanese class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[email protected] horizontal stripes *thumbs up and a high five*  

Great pics


----------



## supersoup (Apr 16, 2007)

thankfully there was a spare cupcake...i had to make sure they tasted okay, right?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz - I'm loving the horizontal stripes! This fat fashionista wears them too! Screw what other peeps say...you wear them well!

Soup - can you share some of that cupcake? Please...with a cherry on top?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> HERE WE GO! Pictures taken by someone else of me. They're kind of bad, but I guess it's different from the usual fat girl angled face shot of me. These are from the skit my group did today in my Japanese class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tooz....Great action shots. And, your right. The horizontals are your allies. 

You are beautiful. Don't let anyone ever let you think or feel otherwise. Go paint the town. Me and the horizontals got your back.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 16, 2007)

You're gorgeous, Tooz. I can see why Doomy is so crazy about you.  And I totally love the horizontal stripes as well. You know what I just realized? When I was little my parents would never let me wear bright colors, horizontal stripes, or pretty underwear because "fat girls can't do that." Now, I wear nothing but bright colors, I love stripes, and I have a lingerie fetish. Hmmmm.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 16, 2007)

SummerG said:


> pic of me and wendy taken a few hours ago



I was there! I was there!!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YWhen I was little my parents would never let me wear bright colors, horizontal stripes, or pretty underwear because "fat girls can't do that." Now, I wear nothing but bright colors, I love stripes, and I have a lingerie fetish. Hmmmm.



Luckily, my mom never barred anything (except slut clothing, and for that I am thankful). I love cute undies and bright colors, too! At the end of 2004 I realised almost all of my wardrobe was black. Since then, I've worked to remove the black. Now, I have almost no black articles of clothing. Bright colors suit you, too. That pink dress from the NYC meetup (I think that's where I saw it) looks fab.

Powah to the fat chicks!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz, you're cute as a bug in a rug... (no, don't know why that's cute, but I'm running with it!) - you're rocking the stripes, have no fear!!!

And Soupy, you just made my decision for me... I have a cake mix and frosting, and have been back and forth on the "easy" cake or "more work" cupcakes, but it looks soooooooooooooooo good. 

Cupcakes win _(unless I get too impatient to deal with them, then the cake wins. But I'll wish it was in cupcake form every second I'm scarfing it down)_!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, I almost forgot. Miss Soup looks delici- uh, I mean, the cupcake looks delicious. :smitten:


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh SoupySweetThang, you knew you'd be harassed about sharing that cupcake with all 10,000 of us, didn't you? SO CUTE!

Tooz, you are lovely. I dig the stripes... take me shopping! (Whenever we dig out of this last storm, that is.)


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh SoupySweetThang, you knew you'd be harassed about sharing that cupcake with all 10,000 of us, didn't you? SO CUTE!
> 
> Tooz, you are lovely. I dig the stripes... take me shopping! (Whenever we dig out of this last storm, that is.)



There's no snow here, thank God. I think we got it all for the season. Maybe.

YES. Come here and we will SHOP. :batting:


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread. 













</embarrassment> <neverending quest to take more flattering photograph>

ETA: These were originally taken last week with the express intent of posting in this thread; that being said, I am not usually wearing these shirts because I'm still getting used to my rolls in public. I'll be needing some fat girlfriends to help me out with this (unfounded?) fear once I actually get to one of these events!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you, Tooz! You're too sweet.  (And gorgeous. Don't forget gorgeous).


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


>


I...you...I WANT THAT PINK SHIRT.
:wubu: 
You have such a cute look. I love it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 16, 2007)

Betsy, you are just BEAUTIFUL. I especially love that second photo - you look so relaxed and natural. You are, what we like to call around here, a HOTTIE. :wubu: And a heart of gold, to boot.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I...you...I WANT THAT PINK SHIRT.
> :wubu:
> You have such a cute look. I love it.



I knew I could count on you, dear. Thanks!  You're not that far- you may borrow the shirt anytime.

Aw, Ginny, sweeting, thanks!


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, where did all of these hot women come from?

Rainy, you are so beautiful! And I totally covet your library.

Tooz: Absolutely adorable. I rock the horizontal stripes, too!

Soupy-woo, you are so cute, and that cupcake is calling my name. 

And ooh, you look so pretty! Actually, I'm always the most self-conscious about my face and hair in my pictures, too.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 16, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Ok, where did all of these hot women come from?
> 
> Rainy, you are so beautiful! And I totally covet your library.
> 
> ...



:blush: If I may, one thing this website is NOT lacking is the beautiful/adorable/cute/pretty types such as yourselves (you too Ashley)... Great pics, everyone, and some very cute outfits! Though I'm not certain I qualify to judge that... LoL


----------



## sean7 (Apr 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


>



Yum. Start wearing bright clothes more often . The lighting in the room makes the pics that much better. Kudos for coming out :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> *cute*



I honestly can't think of a better word right now than huggable. Absolutely huggable.

Therefore, (((((Betsy)))))

(It's just not the same )


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

I love your outfits... and as well... your adorable belly! I wish there was a hug smiley on here. If so, there would be one right *here*



out.of.habit said:


> Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
> Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Ashmamma, AM, Ashley and Misty. Misty, I got a good deal on some 4-packs of those photo frames, so I've been repeating like sizes of family photos in groups on different walls. 

Carrie, drop by and I'll direct you to the kids section by the stairs. 

TCUBOB, the secret is drink lots of water, shoot in forgiving very light and live an hour or two from the misty air of a temperate rain forest. What's that you say--Virginia and Texas don't have those?  

Tooz, I love stripey stuff. Add one more voice to the "you wear it well!" crowd.

BBMe: :kiss2:

OOH: I love the front of that pinky shirt, and I'm with BBMe on thinking that second pic is very pretty and relaxed.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll take these in any order, thank you: your hair, your skin, your cat, and your kilim pillow.  Very beautiful pics.





rainyday said:


> I finally downloaded about three months' worth of photos from my camera last week, including some of me. Lots of chin here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curvalicious (Apr 17, 2007)

a few random pics of me bored:


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> a few random pics of me bored:



You are so pretty, girl!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

Heh, Frankie dear. :kiss2: I got those kilim pillows online for ten bucks each about five years ago. Ten bucks! I want to get a couple more and I have Googled and searched high and low through my links and can't find where I bought them anywhere. Kicking myself for not being better about saving links.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

*skips around singing, "I got a Rainy kisss, I got a Rainy kiss!"*


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

holy crap the last couple of pages are like a damn pretty parade.
which for the record is a parade of pretty people posting pictures perniciously pushing people perilously parallel to perspiring. 
whoa it's like i blacked out for a second and when i came back i had written that. nice.


----------



## curvalicious (Apr 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> You are so pretty, girl!



aww thanks!
you're a beauty yourself!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Betsy, you're a beauty girl... and thanks for showing off the rest of you, I knew it was there somewhere!  You look great, I love those shots... very girl next door sweetiepie looking... it's very good stuff.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> holy crap the last couple of pages are like a damn pretty parade.
> which for the record is a parade of pretty people posting pictures perniciously pushing people perilously parallel to perspiring.
> whoa it's like i blacked out for a second and when i came back i had written that. nice.



The 14 p words there rival the 16 in your sig.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, so I've been conspicuously absent from this thread. Last night on chat, people were talking about rules for pics for the sidebar & for the paysite board. We were joking about using everday things in a sexual manner. I got inspired to get up close & personal with my water bottle. I can't tell if these pics (camera pics - so not good quality) are sexy, or lame. I'm leaning towards lame. Opinions please.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Cheesy attempt at sexy glasses look.



Sexy Glasses Look!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> *pictures*



^..^ <3



supersoup said:


> [thankfully there was a spare cupcake...i had to make sure they tasted okay, right?



you upstage your own cuteness with every picture you post. i find it entirely disturbing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

IC that the rep I just received for those pictures up there gave me the four points I needed for my fourth light green can - and that I feel kind of dirty that that's the way I earned it. 

Oh, wait - this isn't the confession thread? Oops.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 17, 2007)

going crazy using my mom's imac and its photobooth program. 

I may be without knuckles** but these photos prove I can still kick your ass.












** padded knuckles are beneficial. They pad you while punching out your adversary, while keeping your own hands safe from bruising/injury.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

You are ridiculously adorable. I thought so in NYC, and I think so now.  Great lipgloss, btw! And haircolor. Wow!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ditto... I was thinking the same about the lipgloss....


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 17, 2007)

What a good birthday confidence boost! Damn, you are going to make me a camwhore at this rate. Hee hee, thanks everyone. What a good start to my day. 


Curvalicious, look at you being all hot in your pretty shirt! If it goes missing, I swear, it wasn't me. 

Ginny, RAWR! Sexay.

Toodles, hot and feisty! I want you on my side in a fight.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 17, 2007)

everybody look great  :happy: 

can be in the worst mood, and one glance at your lovely pictures makes 

everything all better ..thanks for sharing everyone :blush: 

ok..time for sharing my silly pics  















please be nice to me  

*muah* :wubu: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

How cute are you with your cable knit jumper and big fringe!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 17, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
> Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread.
> 
> 
> ...




OOH.....based on the evidence, I don't see why you would be afraid show yourself.  Your facial expressions are adorable and you look beautiful. Yes, the curves make you look that much more attractive. 

No fear!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 17, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> a few random pics of me bored:



LOL.....the "bored" look looks great on you.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> going crazy using my mom's imac and its photobooth program.
> 
> I may be without knuckles** but these photos prove I can still kick your ass.
> 
> ...



Toodles, you can kick my ass any day. That feisty look makes me want to get hit. 

LOL...


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 17, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> everybody look great  :happy:
> 
> can be in the worst mood, and one glance at your lovely pictures makes
> 
> ...



Your pics are always impressive, DH. Magazine quality. Nice job. :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Mercy woman, you are astonishingly beautiful! Those shirts should be so lucky as to grace a creature as stunning as you are. 




out.of.habit said:


> Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
> Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> going crazy using my mom's imac and its photobooth program.
> 
> I may be without knuckles** but these photos prove I can still kick your ass.
> 
> ...



Toodles, I am ever the devout worshipper of your fabulousness - knuckles and all. :bow:


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Apr 17, 2007)

Please be kind :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I've been conspicuously absent from this thread. Last night on chat, people were talking about rules for pics for the sidebar & for the paysite board. We were joking about using everday things in a sexual manner. I got inspired to get up close & personal with my water bottle. I can't tell if these pics (camera pics - so not good quality) are sexy, or lame. I'm leaning towards lame. Opinions please.



LOL When I first looked at them I thought, "Oh my gawd, what is she DOING???"  You are so funny girlie. They seem a little creepy to me, I can't quite put my finger on why. Maybe it's 'cause we've met before or something so it spoils the effect?  

You cutie you.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC that the rep I just received for those pictures up there gave me the four points I needed for my fourth light green can - and that I feel kind of dirty that that's the way I earned it.
> 
> Oh, wait - this isn't the confession thread? Oops.



It's okay, I got my first glowing can for my pics, too.
...I'm just happy to have a glowing can.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 17, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Your pics are always impressive, DH. Magazine quality. Nice job. :bow:



thanks bro for your support  

glad you like the pics  

hugs,  
Dark_Hart


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 17, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> Please be kind :bow:




cute! i'm a sucker for a shaved head :eat2:


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW! There is a serious abundance of beauty in this thread. :smitten:

Out.of.habit, rainyday, Tooz, Miss Toodles, everyone else who posted -- you all look wonderful. I'd like to come up with a creative compliment for every pic, but I'd be here all afternoon . And to my FA brothers, you guys are intimidatingly handsome, too. We're a sexy crowd here at Dimensions.

Now let me shake things up with some pics of my own goofy mug  

1. Inspired by rainyday's wonderful pics, here's a shot of me and Teh Boox.
2. You wouldn't believe how often I find myself making this face.
3. Full-body shot. Rock on! 

View attachment Self-Portraits April 17 2007 025 small.jpg


View attachment Self-Portraits April 17 2007 003 small.jpg


View attachment Self-Portraits April 17 2007 010 small.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

This was me trying to get that little puff on top of my head with my hair going. I found out my hairspray is REALLY strong. Unfortunately since i had to take the pics myself you cant see just how high my hair actually was.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> WOW! There is a serious abundance of beauty in this thread. :smitten:
> 
> Out.of.habit, rainyday, Tooz, Miss Toodles, everyone else who posted -- you all look wonderful. I'd like to come up with a creative compliment for every pic, but I'd be here all afternoon . And to my FA brothers, you guys are intimidatingly handsome, too. We're a sexy crowd here at Dimensions.
> 
> ...




I envious of your poetry/prose collection on the shelf behind you! I would gander to say you also might have Theodore Roethke?

You're also a handsome lad too! I am sure the ladies just follow you around!  (smart + handsome + romantic = chased)

I have to spread more rep around before I can rep you again, but I'll be sure to do so! 


Now for my share, my DH took this picture of me the other day and I thought I'd share a profile picture of me. 

View attachment profile picture (450 x 600).jpg


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> everybody look great  :happy:
> 
> can be in the worst mood, and one glance at your lovely pictures makes
> 
> ...



You should seriously consider taking up modeling! Who took these photos? I think they should also consider a career in photography too! 

Great photos--rep for you!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This was me trying to get that little puff on top of my head with my hair going. I found out my hairspray is REALLY strong. Unfortunately since i had to take the pics myself you cant see just how high my hair actually was.



For some reason, this picture made me snort, because it made me think of that scene in 'Something About Mary' where she takes his, er-umm, jism and places it in her hair. :doh:  

You always take great pics Sasha--very beautiful!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> You should seriously consider taking up modeling! Who took these photos? I think they should also consider a career in photography too!
> 
> Great photos--rep for you!



awwwww...thank you so much hun ..your so sweet :blush: :wubu: 

my freind Adriano took the photos...

he is a great photographer..but not professional and lazy too  

I give the credit to him...thank you Adriano :batting:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> awwwww...thank you so much hun ..your so sweet :blush: :wubu:
> 
> my freind Adriano took the photos...
> 
> ...



Well they're fantastic really. You should plant the seed in his pot and see if it'll grow. He's got quite a talent, as do you!


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 17, 2007)

Super-freaking-hero. The BUBBLE WRAP BELT OF SUFFERING~! combined with the FEARSOME BOWLER WHICH ALMOST CONCLUSIVELY INSURES SOME DEGREE OF PAIN TO A VAST MAJORITY OF FOES~! are particuarly notable. Oh, and the glasses are fun too.









ETA: I was going to change the word "insures" to "ensures", which I initially concluded would make more sense. However, I find the fact that the bowler _insures_ just some degree of pain to be amusing. Damn ensurance companies.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Super-freaking-hero. The BUBBLE WRAP BELT OF SUFFERING~! combined with the FEARSOME BOWLER WHICH ALMOST CONCLUSIVELY INSURES SOME DEGREE OF PAIN TO A VAST MAJORITY OF FOES~! are particuarly notable. Oh, and the glasses are fun too.



What?!? No Starfleet uniform? :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> going crazy using my mom's imac and its photobooth program.
> 
> I may be without knuckles** but these photos prove I can still kick your ass.
> 
> ...



I have always loved your cheek bones and glowing beautiful hair 


BBMe, Out-of-Habit, Aliena and Curvalicious are all truly gorgeous ladies, too


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> What?!? No Starfleet uniform? :huh:



I wish! I've been told I'd make a good William T. Riker/I already am Riker. However, I do not have skill on the trombone like the Commander does (rather, the saxophone) and I am not a commanding officer on a Galaxy-class starship. Also, the dollar-store laser sword, while a poor substitute for a traditional phaser, is still quite fearsome! :bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> everybody look great  :happy:
> 
> can be in the worst mood, and one glance at your lovely pictures makes
> 
> ...



I was already having a good day and seeing you is icing on the happy cake- thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> WOW! There is a serious abundance of beauty in this thread. :smitten:
> 
> Out.of.habit, rainyday, Tooz, Miss Toodles, everyone else who posted -- you all look wonderful. I'd like to come up with a creative compliment for every pic, but I'd be here all afternoon . And to my FA brothers, you guys are intimidatingly handsome, too. We're a sexy crowd here at Dimensions.
> 
> ...



Not bad


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I wish! I've been told I'd make a good William T. Riker/I already am Riker. However, I do not have skill on the trombone like the Commander does (rather, the saxophone) and I am not a commanding officer on a Galaxy-class starship. Also, the dollar-store laser sword, while a poor substitute for a traditional phaser, is still quite fearsome! :bounce:


 

Well, you could make up your own 'Star Trek' episode, in essence of 'Mirror-Mirror', where you come into the transporter as a Riker's evil (or more gentler) inner self and rather him playing the trombone, you play the saxophone. 

It works for me.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was already having a good day and seeing you is icing on the happy cake- thanks for sharing



awww..that was very sweet :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

*kisses & hugs* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Super-freaking-hero. The BUBBLE WRAP BELT OF SUFFERING~! combined with the FEARSOME BOWLER WHICH ALMOST CONCLUSIVELY INSURES SOME DEGREE OF PAIN TO A VAST MAJORITY OF FOES~! are particuarly notable. Oh, and the glasses are fun too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atta boy Action. Don't you let 'em in the closet!  Very cute.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This was me trying to get that little puff on top of my head with my hair going. I found out my hairspray is REALLY strong. Unfortunately since i had to take the pics myself you cant see just how high my hair actually was.



Note avatar: Authentic 80's has-been

Sasha, this is hilarious. I remember when this basically *was* the hairstyle, but the bangs went forward instead of back, of course.

I'm gonna cut this one out and paste it in my high school year book. 

LOL....


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

Another goofy picture from recent history... 

View attachment n7601808_31155262_9489.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Another goofy picture from recent history...



Can I borrow that shirt?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

you look like a younger version of Tom Brady?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Can I borrow that shirt?



Sure. And that shirt is older than I am-- I found it in a used and recycled clothing store in downtown Savannah.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

Toodles, as your photos we're loading the second photo loaded a split second after the first, simulating movement as it did, so it looked like it threw a punch lol. I actually thought it was a gif at first.

These are great fun, and the eyes! The eyes! You're so pretty, woman.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Sure. And that shirt is older than I am-- I found it in a used and recycled clothing store in downtown Savannah.



Ship it on up to Boston. For some reason I want to wear it belted, as a mini dress. Because I'm weird.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Super-freaking-hero. The BUBBLE WRAP BELT OF SUFFERING~!


 I think there would be a lot less anxiety in the world if we all wore bubblewrap clothes. Feeling nervous? Pop some bubbles to distract yourself! Nothing soothes like bubblewrap popping. Funnny photo! 

Dark, fabulous shots as always. Very nice stuff.

Slacker, I love it. (Nice titles, too.) Maybe we need a _Naked Book Photo Thread._(The word naked would just be there to lure the non-readers into looking. Either that or a _Pose with the cheesiest book you're embarrassed to have on your bookshelf _thread.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> WOW! There is a serious abundance of beauty in this thread. :smitten:
> 
> Out.of.habit, rainyday, Tooz, Miss Toodles, everyone else who posted -- you all look wonderful. I'd like to come up with a creative compliment for every pic, but I'd be here all afternoon . And to my FA brothers, you guys are intimidatingly handsome, too. We're a sexy crowd here at Dimensions.
> 
> ...


Brownie pts for the Sonic Youth poster.

EDIT: aaand brownie pts for that green shirt, Mr. SHttA.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, only one person responded at all to my pics, and though she was sweet about it (Love you L. :wubu: ) she called them creepy. "Lame" wins. They're coming down. Apparently, I'm not such a good judge of hot vs. creepy


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> HERE WE GO! Pictures taken by someone else of me. They're kind of bad, but I guess it's different from the usual fat girl angled face shot of me. These are from the skit my group did today in my Japanese class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tooz, you are gorgeous, hun:wubu: I guess I'd never seen a full body shot from you before, but I always thought you should look damn hot by only seeing your face, and I think I was right, lol:smitten: 
Please think about joining a big paysitemodel with a guestset, if you like to. I'm sure everyone will love it:kiss2: :bow: 

Superduper tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> thankfully there was a spare cupcake...i had to make sure they tasted okay, right?



My Gosh, you are too cute for this world:smitten: :bow: 

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
> Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread.
> 
> ETA: These were originally taken last week with the express intent of posting in this thread; that being said, I am not usually wearing these shirts because I'm still getting used to my rolls in public. I'll be needing some fat girlfriends to help me out with this (unfounded?) fear once I actually get to one of these events!



Wow!
You look great, hun! I think you have some really nice curves and although you think your face and hair look that good in these pics, we all know better:wubu: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> a few random pics of me bored:



Gorgeous eyes, cutiepie:wubu: Thanks for sharing!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> You are so pretty, girl!



So are you, Ashley:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> going crazy using my mom's imac and its photobooth program.
> 
> I may be without knuckles** but these photos prove I can still kick your ass.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing thse cute pics, Toodles. You look really pretty:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This was me trying to get that little puff on top of my head with my hair going. I found out my hairspray is REALLY strong. Unfortunately since i had to take the pics myself you cant see just how high my hair actually was.



Another example of why we think you are a total cutie:smitten: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Sure. And that shirt is older than I am-- I found it in a used and recycled clothing store in downtown Savannah.



and here I thought I was the only person in the world that drives to Savannah or Charleston on vacation and makes sure to hit the thrift stores


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 17, 2007)

Great googley moogely, you take a night and day off around here, and it's like a nationwide parade of hot chicks! A multi-geographical smorgasborg! A myriad, a plethora, a veritable cornucopia of femme fatales (sic)! :wubu: 

I gotta get a new job and stay up later or not work as hard during the day or something......hey, you people pay my salary and most of you already think I'm lazy and shiftless, maybe I'll just play to the archtype!

Bob


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> please be nice to me
> 
> *muah* :wubu:
> Dark_Hart



*You are the cutest thing I've ever seen! *

You look so giddy in the second photo. Perhaps you saw a pretty lady walking in the park, and had to cover your blush?  I can imagine you doing a little happy-jump too, and clapping your hands together.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay - great new pics everyone!

Dark_hart... I love the second picture, ... warm, friendly. You deserve a hug!

And Sasha, the hair pic... well, it's the fatty version of Something About Mary, and that's all I'm saying about that.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2007)

We had the Open House at our university. It was a 7am wake-up call. We had partied all night because two friends had their birthdays within the week.

The party was great for several reasons:
1) The liquor wasn't broken out until 2 hours after the party began. Weeded out the jerks who wanted to get drunk and leave. Much dancing and fun was had.

2) Classy party! There was good music, conversation, hanging out. It wasn't just a bunch of lushes staggering about and making out.

3) Tasty, tasty mixed drinks produced. Two friends commence the libations with "We gathered you all here because you are our friends, and we love you. As token of our affections, we invite you to get trashed!" 

4) A fun game of jello shots. There were cards with naughty/nice objectives. You had to complete the objective to get the shot. I hate jello...I just wanted the alcohol in it. 







Oh, yeah...Open House. It was a lot of work, but we seemed to get a lot of interest in the dorm. We were, in fact ,the ONLY residence government out promoting our dorm on the campus. We rock.













Oh, and that's the magic hat. I can either be a Newsie or a Fascist. It's in Fascist mode there.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


>



Is that a nappy on your head?

You ho.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 17, 2007)

An average day of AFG...proving to the world that I can carry around all my friends on my ample hip. (Is this like making 'em laugh before they laugh at you?)


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Is that a nappy on your head?
> 
> You ho.



1) That doesn't make any sense.

2) Suck it. Hard.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Oh, and that's the magic hat. I can either be a Newsie or a Fascist. It's in Fascist mode there.



It is a nice hat. 

BTW: You have beautiful hair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

Aine = teh hawt. Just sayin'. And AFG = teh lovely. I think she's the only girl I've ever seen with prettier blue eyes than mine.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

profile picture redux one year later attempt numbers one through three:












now i am off to windex my bathroom mirror for the next three hours.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

Why is it that everyone is just so fricking hot?


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> It is a nice hat.
> 
> BTW: You have beautiful hair.



Thx. Now show me yours.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 17, 2007)

Seriously, I turn around for but a moment, and there's a landslide of new photos of you gorgeous people! How's a girl to keep up? HOW DID YOU ALL GET SO HOT? This thread sizzles.

PS: BigBeautifulMe, read back! I told you that you looked, and I quote, AHEM "sexay!"


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> profile picture redux one year later attempt numbers one through three:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you..will you marry me? LMAO You are sooo f-ing hot!

:smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

deal. but i'm bad at mirror maintinance. don't say i didn't warn you.


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> deal. but i'm bad at mirror maintinance. don't say i didn't warn you.



No problem...I can handle the mirror.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 17, 2007)

Me and Horrificus sticking out our tongues. I'm the short one.  Horrificus is actually a guy in a costume standing on stilts!
This was taken February 2007 in Rosemont, Illinois at the Transworld Halloween, Costume and Party Show. I was there to tour four different haunted houses, purchase items and perhaps get new ideas for my own haunted house.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 18, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Thx. Now show me yours.



Fine, but just this once. I hate, hate, HATE having my picture taken. 

View attachment Jack.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 18, 2007)

Dearest Elle Camino, is that a swallow on your forearm?

I have a swallow on my right wrist and an origami crane on my left forearm. oh, and flying cranes on my leg.

I love a girl with a bird tattoo!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 18, 2007)

it is! and i want to see your crane! that's such a rad idea.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> it is! and i want to see your crane! that's such a rad idea.



I'll try to scare up a picture.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I envious of your poetry/prose collection on the shelf behind you! I would gander to say you also might have Theodore Roethke?
> 
> You're also a handsome lad too! I am sure the ladies just follow you around!  (smart + handsome + romantic = chased)
> 
> ...



Thanks, Aliena! You're looking good yourself.

Nope, no Roethke in the collection yet, but good guess -- I have kind of an obsession with owning _The Collected Works Of_ every single author ever. He's on my big "stuff to read at some point" list. (So many books, so little time!)

Right now, unfortunately, the equation seems to be "smart + handsome + romantic = chaste."


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Another goofy picture from recent history...



Yep, add me to the "wants that shirt!" list.

And it's always good to see another guy who likes rocking the sideburns.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, only one person responded at all to my pics, and though she was sweet about it (Love you L. :wubu: ) she called them creepy. "Lame" wins. They're coming down. Apparently, I'm not such a good judge of hot vs. creepy



Maybe not. I didn't quite understand what was going on with that water bottle.

But your userpic? MOAR LIKE THAT PLZ! The glasses and the belly and the wry smile... you're a doubleplushottie deluxe. :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, only one person responded at all to my pics, and though she was sweet about it (Love you L. :wubu: ) she called them creepy. "Lame" wins. They're coming down. Apparently, I'm not such a good judge of hot vs. creepy



D'oh! Sorry about the creepy comment BBM. :blush: :doh:


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> An average day of AFG...proving to the world that I can carry around all my friends on my ample hip. (Is this like making 'em laugh before they laugh at you?)



A supersized superheroine with superstrength! You and ActionPif need to team up and fight corporate crime .


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 18, 2007)

I need a shave!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Apr 18, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> cute! i'm a sucker for a shaved head :eat2:



Thank you.. I was just at your profile. I have a friend up near you named Surly Bratt and thought it might be you! It isn't but can't ever have enough friends. I am off to shave that ugly head right now actually. Thank you for the kind words too.
Ron


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 18, 2007)

love dubh said:


> *You are the cutest thing I've ever seen! *
> 
> You look so giddy in the second photo. Perhaps you saw a pretty lady walking in the park, and had to cover your blush?  I can imagine you doing a little happy-jump too, and clapping your hands together.



awwwh..hun you always so sweet and supportive  

always my pleasure hearing beautiful words from a beautiful woman :wubu: 

thank you love dubh :blush:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay - great new pics everyone!
> 
> Dark_hart... I love the second picture, ... warm, friendly. You deserve a hug!
> 
> And Sasha, the hair pic... well, it's the fatty version of Something About Mary, and that's all I'm saying about that.



awwww .....such a sweet post...  

a hug from beautiful woman like you.. wooow..it's a dream come true for me :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, only one person responded at all to my pics, and though she was sweet about it (Love you L. :wubu: ) she called them creepy. "Lame" wins. They're coming down. Apparently, I'm not such a good judge of hot vs. creepy



Darlin' you are adorable and completely beautiful :batting: 

Gorgeous eyes, Gorgeous body and Gorgeous everything else :wubu: 

*muah* :blush: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

Tooz said:


> HERE WE GO! Pictures taken by someone else of me. They're kind of bad, but I guess it's different from the usual fat girl angled face shot of me. These are from the skit my group did today in my Japanese class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, now I'm trying to figure out what the plot of the skit was. I think it must have gone something like this:

_FIRST PANEL:_
*The Devil:* I'll make you thin so you can win the beauty pageant! Just sign that contract right there...
*Tooz:* Get thee behind me, Satan! I'll win fair and square with my gorgeous curves and natural charm! 

...then with the guy clapping and the disappointed look on the skinny girl's face, the second panel speaks for itself .

Also:

_Everybody's talkin' bout the stormy weather
What's a man to do but work out whether it's true?_


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fine, but just this once. I hate, hate, HATE having my picture taken.



Now that wasn't so bad, was it? You look, ummm, fantastically wicked! You handsome devil--you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I need a shave!




Ooo la la- very nice


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ooo la la- very nice



My question is, how can this man have grandbabies already? One hot granddad!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Me and Horrificus sticking out our tongues. I'm the short one.  Horrificus is actually a guy in a costume standing on stilts!
> This was taken February 2007 in Rosemont, Illinois at the Transworld Halloween, Costume and Party Show. I was there to tour four different haunted houses, purchase items and perhaps get new ideas for my own haunted house.



Awesome pic! I love it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fine, but just this once. I hate, hate, HATE having my picture taken.




*swoons and passes out* 


*buys reserve jar of peanut butter*


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awesome pic! I love it



I was just now going to write the same thing!  
I love this pic!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in the elevator of an office building. I noticed my reflection above me and decided to get a camera phone pic. I noticed I had cleavage, but the picture doesn't show the ampleness of it as I perceived it. 

Still, the picture is a reflection. See the lights? 

View attachment elevatoe pic (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I'm in the elevator of an office building. I noticed my reflection above me and decided to get a camera phone pic. I noticed I had cleavage, but the picture doesn't show the ampleness of it as I perceived it.
> 
> Still, the picture is a reflection. See the lights?
> 
> View attachment 18484





OOoOoOo love that outfit! I wish you had a pic of you in it that wasn't a reflection


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ooo la la- very nice





activistfatgirl said:


> My question is, how can this man have grandbabies already? One hot granddad!




Yall makin me blush!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OOoOoOo love that outfit! I wish you had a pic of you in it that wasn't a reflection




LoL, it's a tank, sports bra and sweat pants. We were on our way to work out. I had to stop at my docs office to pick up some records for Voc Rehab. (back to school!)

Thanks!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2007)

Playing around with my new camera phone.

View attachment 169613855621_0_0.jpg


View attachment 169613880197_0_0.jpg


View attachment 169613901957_0_0.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely, soulful eyes, PawPaw.

And Joy, I love that top. I'm such a sucker for dots. You have the soulful eyes thing going on too, and even more so in person.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Lovely, soulful eyes, PawPaw.
> 
> And Joy, I love that top. I'm such a sucker for dots. You have the soulful eyes thing going on too, and even more so in person.


 Thanks, rainy  I was just thinking a bit ago how great your new avatar is. 

Aliena...what a fun picture! I've been looking at it, trying to figure out how you took it, since I don't see a camera (or phone) in your hand. What am I missing? (nice cleavage, though )


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I need a shave!


Don't you DARE touch that hair! LOL!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 18, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Me and Horrificus sticking out our tongues. I'm the short one.  Horrificus is actually a guy in a costume standing on stilts!
> This was taken February 2007 in Rosemont, Illinois at the Transworld Halloween, Costume and Party Show. I was there to tour four different haunted houses, purchase items and perhaps get new ideas for my own haunted house.








Horrificus? I would have sworn that it was Zaphod Beeblebrox. And isn't that you, peeking over Zaphod's shoulder?


----------



## Tina (Apr 18, 2007)

So many great photos I can't comment -- there's too many. I have to ask, Paw Paw, are you keeping the goatee? That's my fave facial hair.  

Handsome men (well, except for the guy on stilts -- sorry!  ) and beautiful women!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Horrificus? I would have sworn that it was Zaphod Beeblebrox. And isn't that you, peeking over Zaphod's shoulder?


NO!! That's me in the red!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> Handsome men (well, except for the guy on stilts -- sorry!  ).....



Tina, I just love tall men! Even if they do have an extra head on their shoulders -- more to think with. BTW, I have a thang for Hellboy, too!


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> So many great photos I can't comment -- there's too many. I have to ask, Paw Paw, are you keeping the goatee? That's my fave facial hair.
> 
> Handsome men (well, except for the guy on stilts -- sorry!  ) and beautiful women!



If I knew I would get all this, I would have done it sooner. Thanks!

The goatee stays. It is my trademark look.

"Don't you DARE touch that hair! LOL! "

Gotta get the ragged stuff.

Again, ya'll made my day. When lovely women give you a compliment, it really makes ya happy.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 18, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Maybe not. I didn't quite understand what was going on with that water bottle.
> 
> But your userpic? MOAR LIKE THAT PLZ! The glasses and the belly and the wry smile... you're a doubleplushottie deluxe. :smitten:



Aww, thanks. Yeah, that's why I asked - and I got the answer I was looking for (and honestly, halfway expecting. Sometimes I don't give my instincts enough credit). Note to self: No more pics involving drinking containers. 



LillyBBBW said:


> D'oh! Sorry about the creepy comment BBM. :blush: :doh:



Don't be sorry, L! You're wonderful and beautiful and amazing, and you gave me the answer I asked for! And seriously - I wasn't at all surprised, honestly. I wasn't quite sure if they were lame or sexy - that's why I asked! Thanks to you, those pictures won't be up for someone to save to their hard drive and post on a site making fun of them. LOL



Dark_Hart said:


> Darlin' you are adorable and completely beautiful :batting:
> 
> Gorgeous eyes, Gorgeous body and Gorgeous everything else :wubu:
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dark_Hart. Let's see - now, why did I already know you felt this way? Oh, that's right, because you've already told me, and every other woman who posts a pic, how beautiful they are about 20,000 times. Hee hee! Thanks for being one of our biggest supporters.


----------



## GPL (Apr 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> profile picture redux one year later attempt numbers one through three:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are definately a sight to behold!!:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 18, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> An average day of AFG...proving to the world that I can carry around all my friends on my ample hip. (Is this like making 'em laugh before they laugh at you?)



You have gorgeous hair, hun! Always a beauty:wubu: 

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks, Dark_Hart. Let's see - now, why did I already know you felt this way? Oh, that's right, because you've already told me, and every other woman who posts a pic, how beautiful they are about 20,000 times. Hee hee! Thanks for being one of our biggest supporters.



But he is right, hun! You ARE a sight to behold for sure:wubu: 
Thank you for always being such a nice girl!

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Playing around with my new camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 18485
> 
> ...



The ever pretty Joy!:wubu: 
Thank you for showing your pretty self, hun.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 18, 2007)

from within the past few months I think? 

View attachment mike dance.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Goldfish + Jack? heh... cute pic.

Back to my whisky sour and Wheat Thins.


----------



## Ash (Apr 18, 2007)

Hot off the presses:

View attachment HPIM1029_edited.jpg
View attachment HPIM1015_edited.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521



Hot indeed.

Yowza.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521



i'd hit it. and then steal your shirt. only outta love baby!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521



Where is shirt from please /one handed typing due to cat.


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2007)

Lane Bryant. It was never available online, though, that I saw. I saw it in the store once and then, of course, the one 26/28 was promptly gone. Checked online and it wasn't there. Came back to the store 3 weeks later and they had gotten another 26/28, so it became mine. Check your store!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:



Ashley! Whew! You meant _HOT_! That color suits you. Love it!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 19, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I need a shave!



You are one handsome man.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521



My oh ! You are soo F'n hot that I just love it :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :batting:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Playing around with my new camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 18485
> 
> ...



:wubu: such a hottie! :blush: 

thanks hun for posting :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 19, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> going crazy using my mom's imac and its photobooth program.
> 
> I may be without knuckles** but these photos prove I can still kick your ass.
> 
> ...



cutie pics Miss Toodles :wubu: :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
> Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread.
> 
> 
> ...



Your beauty deserves greater than my modest compliment :wubu: :batting: 

thanks for sharing  

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 19, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fine, but just this once. I hate, hate, HATE having my picture taken.



Oooo... I can't beleive I almost missed this! It's good to finally see you unpainted Jack. And I *love* the collection, 'specially The Bride up top.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You are one handsome man.



You is cute too!

Thanks,
2P.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses



Cute girl, cute dotty top! You do red well, Ashley.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> out.of.habit said:
> 
> 
> > You do the best goofy photos ever. So... does that make you Mom or Dad?
> ...



Whoa... In the name of all that's holy.. How could I have missed this post?!
I'm sorry Out.of habit and Liz, I'm totally slackin' here...

What do you guys think... A new thread, "iSight Challenge", put your mug on a 9 square, Brady Bunch style... No special effects, pure facial mussels and quirk...

Something like this...

P.S. I do actually dress like this at work, to the chagrin of my wife... 

Stan Brady 

View attachment stan_ brady.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 19, 2007)

Enjoying a nice day of sunshine and weather. 
Clear blue sky, very peaceful and enlightening.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2007)

Stan-hahahahahahha I love the brady/liz mock up 

Very nice Chimpi


----------



## Tooz (Apr 19, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> _FIRST PANEL:_
> *The Devil:* I'll make you thin so you can win the beauty pageant! Just sign that contract right there...
> *Tooz:* Get thee behind me, Satan! I'll win fair and square with my gorgeous curves and natural charm!
> 
> ...then with the guy clapping and the disappointed look on the skinny girl's face, the second panel speaks for itself .



Haha, time to ruin your dream.  It's an expansion of this dated Japanese drama we've had to watch for class. The first frame is this asshole character (illustrated by the horns) saying that he's too good an artist to paint tomatoes for a restaurant. The second one is a "deaf" guy doing Japanese sign language (my partner [not deaf] learned some for the skit) thanking the girl next to me for taking the tomato painting to the gallery for him. Or something.

Bam!


----------



## GPL (Apr 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521



You are alowed to show your face anytime you like, Miss Beauty:wubu: 
Thanks for showing.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 19, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Haha, time to ruin your dream.  It's an expansion of this dated Japanese drama we've had to watch for class. The first frame is this asshole character (illustrated by the horns) saying that he's too good an artist to paint tomatoes for a restaurant. The second one is a "deaf" guy doing Japanese sign language (my partner [not deaf] learned some for the skit) thanking the girl next to me for taking the tomato painting to the gallery for him. Or something.
> 
> Bam!



I like my version better .


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 20, 2007)

So here's one from dinner tonight when I was out with some friends... my friend is really into B&W photography so this looks much more artsy than it actually was... though I'm always a fan of my attempt at the "Blue Steel" pose. Hahaha. 

View attachment Artsy1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 20, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> So here's one from dinner tonight when I was out with some friends... my friend is really into B&W photography so this looks much more artsy than it actually was... though I'm always a fan of my attempt at the "Blue Steel" pose. Hahaha.



OMG! :smitten: You are so grown up in the pic hun! I love it! You are so hawt! hehe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 20, 2007)

He looks the same as he did in NYC. I bet he's still wearing those man-sandals, too.  You're a cutie, Benyameen.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 20, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Sure. And that shirt is older than I am-- I found it in a used and recycled clothing store in downtown Savannah.



Can I borrow you once she scores the shirt?


----------



## Mini (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it just me or does FA_Man_Stan look a lot like Viggo Mortensen? 

(And yeah, I've probably said it before, but meh, don't care.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Mini said:


> Is it just me or does FA_Man_Stan look a lot like Viggo Mortensen?
> 
> (And yeah, I've probably said it before, but meh, don't care.)



Actually Mini, my birth mom recently told me that... I think it's mostly the hair. One trip to the barber and I'm back to looking like Alan Alda. 

fa_man_stan


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is what I look like in the morning, with no make up (or rather what is left over from yesterday, which isn't much as you can see), my my pj's, and still wearing my glasses. And you can see my messy desk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Here is what I look like in the morning, with no make up (or rather what is left over from yesterday, which isn't much as you can see), my my pj's, and still wearing my glasses.



You're still super beautiful and I still see your lovely smile


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 20, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Here is what I look like in the morning, with no make up (or rather what is left over from yesterday, which isn't much as you can see), my my pj's, and still wearing my glasses. And you can see my messy desk.



That is one mighty fine shirt you've got there, Miss Tinkerbell!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're still super beautiful and I still see your lovely smile



Seconded!

Tink, your hair and complexion go super well together. And I've already established that I liek teh glasses .


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 20, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Here is what I look like in the morning, with no make up (or rather what is left over from yesterday, which isn't much as you can see), my my pj's, and still wearing my glasses. And you can see my messy desk.



I wish I looked that good when I first woke up!



eightyseven said:


> That is one mighty fine shirt you've got there, Miss Tinkerbell!




Looks better in Green and White.  

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Mini (Apr 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Actually Mini, my birth mom recently told me that... I think it's mostly the hair. One trip to the barber and I'm back to looking like Alan Alda.
> 
> fa_man_stan



Either way's pretty badass, you gotta admit.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Apr 20, 2007)

some pictures of me from monterey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2007)

^^Great pics Ariel! I take it you were on vacation? I love the ocean


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 20, 2007)

Ariel, your handle suits you.

That is all I have to say about that.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Green Eyed Fairy, SlackerFA, and Paw Paw  


eightyseven - thanks! I love that shirt, I usually dont wear it to bed, though. 

You're so pretty, Ariel!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 20, 2007)

yay..thanks for sharing the pics cutie girls ( tinkerbell & Ariel ) :blush:


----------



## GPL (Apr 20, 2007)

BigCutieAriel said:


> some pictures of me from monterey



Oooohh, Ariel:wubu: 
You look so great in these pics! A true lady:wubu: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 20, 2007)

GPL said:


> Oooohh, Ariel:wubu:
> You look so great in these pics! A true lady:wubu:
> 
> Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
> GPL.



Seconded. Ariel, you're beautiful!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 20, 2007)

BigCutieAriel said:


> some pictures of me from monterey



Well first I'm so jealous that you were in Monterey... I love the Bay Area and hope to be out West after I graduate. Second, an to echo everyone, you look absolutely fantastic... the view is very befitting!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Great pics Ariel! I take it you were on vacation? I love the ocean



Yeah, I agree. I really like the last picture; these are phenominal shots. Thanks for sharing Ariel!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hot off the presses:
> 
> View attachment 18520
> View attachment 18521



just thought I'd mention .. the overwhelming hawtness.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 21, 2007)

I went furniture shopping today with a friend and found a love seat that I fell in love with. Some pics from my day furniture shopping. (I pretty much always have a camera on me so I take lots of pictures.) 



 



 

I thought these two were funny because one makes me look a bit more thin that I really am. And the other is a cheesetastic double chin pic. 
Skinny Sasha: 


 
Fat Sasha:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> So here's one from dinner tonight when I was out with some friends... my friend is really into B&W photography so this looks much more artsy than it actually was... though I'm always a fan of my attempt at the "Blue Steel" pose. Hahaha.



Aww, you look great, cutie!  I like you with the minimal scruff!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Here is what I look like in the morning, with no make up (or rather what is left over from yesterday, which isn't much as you can see), my my pj's, and still wearing my glasses. And you can see my messy desk.



Rowr!!!  Cute as a button... "done" or not.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

Ariel and Sasha.... true BC representin'!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ariel and Sasha.... true BC representin'!



HOLLA!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Whoa... In the name of all that's holy.. How could I have missed this post?!
> I'm sorry Out.of habit and Liz, I'm totally slackin' here...
> 
> What do you guys think... A new thread, "iSight Challenge", put your mug on a 9 square, Brady Bunch style... No special effects, pure facial mussels and quirk...
> ...



Stan, you MUST tell me how to do this 9 square thing. My mac and I are ready... *grin*



Chimpi said:


> Enjoying a nice day of sunshine and weather.
> Clear blue sky, very peaceful and enlightening.



Look who's bringin' teh pix! Chimpi, what a lucky lady you have. Just sayin'.



eightyseven said:


> So here's one from dinner tonight when I was out with some friends... my friend is really into B&W photography so this looks much more artsy than it actually was... though I'm always a fan of my attempt at the "Blue Steel" pose. Hahaha.



Please tell me there are more where this came from...


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> And the other is a cheesetastic double chin pic.
> Fat Sasha:



Wow, no "fat girl angle shot" for Sasha! Way to take pride in your beautiful face! I think I speak for all the double-chin lovers out there when I say that you look amazing :smitten:.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 21, 2007)

a pic of me and one of my best friend's new baby girl... sweetest little baby i've ever met.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

cheers for 2007 

View attachment xmaseve002.JPG


View attachment xmaseve008.JPG


----------



## SummerG (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007



that dress is divine, and you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## KerrieKat (Apr 21, 2007)

Couple months back in my office at work. 

View attachment 854901.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Apr 21, 2007)

summer--you are a beauty...and that baby...oy vey!!! :wubu: 

supero---dayuuuum!! hot stuffs lady!!


----------



## KerrieKat (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007




You have the most gorgeous skin! Wow!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007



Wow. Gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007



You look GREAT girlie!!!  Wonderful dress, beautiful woman.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

aww shucks ladies thank you


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

no wonder that baby looks so happy summer!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 21, 2007)

SummerG said:


> a pic of me and one of my best friend's new baby girl... sweetest little baby i've ever met.



awww..now that's a cutie pic   :batting:


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 21, 2007)

Very beautiful and fun pictures, all of you guys! It's so cool seeing everybody...



out.of.habit said:


> Stan, you MUST tell me how to do this 9 square thing. My mac and I are ready... *grin*
> 
> ...



Out.of.habit,
That would be cool seeing some iSight pictures of you! Maybe Liz has a better way of taking pictures on her Mac, but this is how I did it... This way is fairly easy and quick.

I took my pictures in the application "PhotoBooth". Icons of the pictures will be lined up at the bottom of the PhotoBooth window. Then I open up "iPhoto" (simultaneously with PhotoBooth) and drag the pictures from PhotoBooth to iPhoto. Resize the iPhoto window so that the preview pictures are three across (or however many across you want...), then as you add pictures they will line up below the first three preview pictures. You may have to adjust the size of the preview pictures, that is done with the slider control in the lower right of iPhoto. So when you have these preview pictures looking the way that you like, just take a "screen snapshot" of them. (Totally cheating, but perfect quality and file size to post on the web...) To take a snapshot, push "Option" + "Shift" + "4", your curser will turn into a "crosshair". With this crosshair curser, mouse click down, hold and select the clump of pictures exactly as you'd like them to appear in a snapshot. The computer will make a camera "click" sound, your snapshot is taken... The snapshot of your clump of preview pictures will be on the Desktop as "Picture 1" (additional attempts will be "Picture 2", 3, 4 etc...). This picture is in the PNG format. Name your picture "whatever.png", it should be small enough and ready to upload onto Dimensions. You can double click on this image to see it in the "Preview" application. If the image is too big to upload, or you have other problems just send me a PM, I'll gladly step you through the process...

I look forward to the pics! Maybe others will make some pictures too (slightly different process on a PC with a webcam, but it can be done...)

Stan


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



Wooooo! Rocking the LotR gear!


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007



I have two words, and they are: DAMN!!!!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## GPL (Apr 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I went furniture shopping today with a friend and found a love seat that I fell in love with. Some pics from my day furniture shopping. (I pretty much always have a camera on me so I take lots of pictures.)



Do you wanna share that Loveseat with me, babe?:smitten: 
You are so f**n COOL:bow: 

Superduper tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 21, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Wow, no "fat girl angle shot" for Sasha! Way to take pride in your beautiful face! I think I speak for all the double-chin lovers out there when I say that you look amazing :smitten:.



She DOES look amazing!:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Apr 21, 2007)

SummerG said:


> a pic of me and one of my best friend's new baby girl... sweetest little baby i've ever met.



Ahhh...., aren't you two cute!!


----------



## GPL (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007



Hey Super!
Who can resist your amazing curves and pretty face?:bow: 
I always love to see your pictures. There is a Goddess in them all the time:wubu: Hope you are doing fine, hun. Miss chatting with you!

Superduper tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are a couple I took today. Excuse the bra straps, I was just taking pics to show someone how the top looks on a different body type.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007


 
I love your dress. You are always very stunning!​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007




Gawd, I'm so jealous of your beauty and your figure- you look stunning- I think you are one of the most beautiful women I have seen
and the best part is that you are just as lovely on the inside :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2007)

KerrieKat said:


> Couple months back in my office at work.



Love your curly hair   
Is it natural?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Here are a couple I took today. Excuse the bra straps, I was just taking pics to show someone how the top looks on a different body type.



Lovely- that color really suits you well


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Here are a couple I took today. Excuse the bra straps, I was just taking pics to show someone how the top looks on a different body type.



you look even cuter now than you did in vegas last year. are you coming again?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, I'm so jealous of your beauty and your figure- you look stunning- I think you are one of the most beautiful women I have seen
> and the best part is that you are just as lovely on the inside :kiss2:



you made me blush pretty girl and that aint easy


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I love your dress. You are always very stunning!​



thank you! and you are gorgeous. how many boyfriends do you got?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lovely- that color really suits you well



thank you GEF 



superodalisque said:


> you look even cuter now than you did in vegas last year. are you coming again?



Thank you very much Super -- I have to say your pic -- WOW. simply gorgeous! 

I sure am going to Vegas again, can't wait!!! I'm already freaking out about packing! Are you going again?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 21, 2007)

Tink, you look great first thing in the morning or not.

Felecia, I've only seen the side view of that dress, not the front until now. Just gorgeous, and va-va-voom! 

Kerrie, glad to see you posting again. 

Valentine, I predict that top will see some wearing in Vegas. Looking forward to hanging out with you again.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 21, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Valentine, I predict that top will see some wearing in Vegas. Looking forward to hanging out with you again.



Yes ma'am, you predict correctly. I took the pic because I remember reading that Ripley was thinking about getting one but was unsure of how it would look -- thought I'd give her a comparison. Do you think I can remember where I read it??? Hell no. :doh:

ETA -- love the new avatar Rainy. cute glasses.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 21, 2007)

elle camino said:


>




You really are a beautiful girl!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 21, 2007)

:blush: thanks, lady.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 21, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> cheers for 2007




That is an AWESOME dress!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Apr 22, 2007)

This past summer at my fiancee's house.




Lookin' out from a ferris wheel!




On the porch a few years ago.. 

Just me!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 22, 2007)

Me (left) and my sis (right)


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 22, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me (left) and my sis (right)



Wow, you're gorgeous! The bald dude in your userpic is a lucky guy .

Bolder Boulder FA -- where'd you get the shirt you're wearing in your third pic?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 22, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Wow, you're gorgeous! The bald dude in your userpic is a lucky guy .
> 
> Bolder Boulder FA -- where'd you get the shirt you're wearing in your third pic?



Hey! That was unexpected! Thanks, you made me smile and the day has just begun! (12:54 am here)


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmm....to be honest, I don't remember where I got it.

It's been around a while.  You could probably find a similar shirt at any men's clothing outlet/department store.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

I felt like having my picture taken today. I love sunny days, but my eyes are so sensitive to bright light that I'm squinting in each photo! Oh Well! Here ya go... 

View attachment Ella, pose 2 backporch, April, 22, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella, pose 2, Sunday, April 22, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella, backporch, Sunday, April 22, 2007.jpg


----------



## KerrieKat (Apr 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love your curly hair
> Is it natural?




Yes it is. Thank you for the nice compliment!


----------



## GPL (Apr 22, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me (left) and my sis (right)



Wow! Do you know you are a hottie?:wubu: 
You look gorgeous and so does your sister. You have very beautiful eyes!
They guy in your avatar and profile pic is one very lucky guy:bow: 
Wouldn't mind to see girls like you posting more pictures 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I felt like having my picture taken today. I love sunny days, but my eyes are so sensitive to bright light that I'm squinting in each photo! Oh Well! Here ya go...



Very nice outfit and great pic, Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> [
> This past summer at my fiancee's house.
> 
> Lookin' out from a ferris wheel!
> ...



Oh, the hotness........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me (left) and my sis (right)




Absolutely beautiful- both of you


----------



## GPL (Apr 22, 2007)

Another one from me:




GPL.


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 22, 2007)

Two nights ago at a friend's house.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2007)

speakeasy said:


> Two nights ago at a friend's house.



OH my my my............. post more pix plz kthx 


(Yes, I admit total weakness for tall drinks of water)


----------



## Tooz (Apr 22, 2007)

speakeasy said:


> Two nights ago at a friend's house.



You look like my cousin.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 22, 2007)

Such beeeeyoutiful ladies and gorgeous gents! Wow!
My son took my pic the other day and it looks ridiculous, so I won't be posting it. Especially, not now that I see the company I'm in.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


>




We've seen the dress before, but you seem have to tweaked the accesorizing just a tad. The spider is kickass. I love it b/c the dress is pretty conservative (I always think of polka dots as playful but conservative) and then the little spider just sort of stands out and gives the look a little twist. Love it.

Sigh...why don't I have Elle's sense of style?


----------



## elle camino (Apr 22, 2007)

what! i love you!

remember when we were talking about jewlery and i said i try really hard not to be sharon stone in _casino_ about it?
i fail.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

speakeasy said:


> Two nights ago at a friend's house.



Okay, we're keeping you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 22, 2007)

speakeasy, elle, boulder, punkin - sorry if I missed the anyone of the latest additions - you all look great!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 22, 2007)

coming from miss thang herself that means a lot. thanks girl.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 22, 2007)

Punkin, Famous, Elle - such beautiful ladies. And Speakeasy is quite the cutie.

There are so many other previous pics to comment on so I'm going to take the easy way out and say with all honesty - what a bunch of hotties Dimension has. hot hot hotties.

:batting:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> *L*



Too damn pretty.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

taken 5 minutes ago. i'm on a bubblegum kick.












now, someone come smooch the pieces of gum off my lips.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 22, 2007)

Soupy, those pics are too cute. And your hair -- simply gorgeous. I have serious hair envy over here.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken 5 minutes ago. i'm on a bubblegum kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<raising hand like hyperactive second grader> Pick me!!!! Pick me!!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

Elle? Soup?

*sizzle*
It's hot in here. 

(I hope you weren't dancing with that gum!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice outfit and great pic, Punkin





AnnMarie said:


> speakeasy, elle, boulder, punkin - sorry if I missed the anyone of the latest additions - you all look great!





ValentineBBW said:


> Punkin, Famous, Elle - such beautiful ladies. And Speakeasy is quite the cutie.
> 
> There are so many other previous pics to comment on so I'm going to take the easy way out and say with all honesty - what a bunch of hotties Dimension has. hot hot hotties.
> 
> :batting:



Thank you all for the compliments!

~Punkin


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 22, 2007)

CHARGE!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> CHARGE!



Fucking dino cavalry!

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> CHARGE!



that's 17 different kinds of awesome.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that's 17 different kinds of awesome.



Ditto that, my friend.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ditto that, my friend.



Ditto to the second power!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2007)

My brother-in-law sent this photo of his granddaughter. He said this is why he and his wife are no longer allowed to babysit! LOL! 

View attachment GetAttachment[1].jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL. Punkin, he's pulling your leg.  This image has been around on the 'net for quite some time. It's hilarious, though.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Okay... going WAY out of my comfort zone here- I am... let's say, not so fond of these photos. But, it occurred to me that I had never shown ya'll a photo that included my body. Ever. So, despite the fact that I hate these shots (strangely enough, not the body, but the hair and facial expressions- not the cutest, ha ha), I present to you proof that I am, indeed, fat.
> Inspire by Tooz.  Perhaps we ought to have a body or a 'big fat proof' photo thread.
> 
> 
> ...




To scroll through this thread after having ignored it for a few weeks is to fall hopelessly in love anew every couple of pages. :smitten:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 23, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sigh...why don't I have Elle's sense of style?



God, I know. I wish that I could hire Elle, or just stalk her pleasantly, and pick up fashion tips. Also, hair. SO. Great.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken 5 minutes ago. i'm on a bubblegum kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, soup, those are the cutest! Also, they make me want some gum, you advertising GENIUS.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 23, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> My brother-in-law sent this photo of his granddaughter. He said this is why he and his wife are no longer allowed to babysit! LOL!



Who doesn't love duct tape? I think they did a fine job, Punkin, and the enraged parents/authorities should lay off. The kid probably had a ball up there and got to play with the stuffed toy. 

View attachment GetAttachment%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Apr 23, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> CHARGE!


you're like a perfect composite of all my favorite hesher best friends from high school. i want to get high with you in a park and go tag garage doors or something. 


it's a compliment.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

Keeping up the trend that Ariel started.. one of my pugs decided to show off how her fatty momma makes a perfect couch. 

View attachment pugcouch.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

And another with a ridiculously too tiny shirt.. but it sends out a good message.  

View attachment tootiny-hoo.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> And another with a ridiculously too tiny shirt.. but it sends out a good message.


 
OMG! I so want that shirt. Such a hottie are you are Heather. Love the pug on the belly pic. :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 23, 2007)

A pic of me and the "lucky guy."

He's a cutie too. I'm a lucky girl. 

View attachment lucky guy.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 23, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> To scroll through this thread after having ignored it for a few weeks is to fall hopelessly in love anew every couple of pages. :smitten:



Thanks, Sir Necromancer.  (Even if you've fallen in love with someone new by now! ;p)


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> And another with a ridiculously too tiny shirt.. but it sends out a good message.



I love it! Great photos, Heather. Bad pictures of you just don't exist, do they?


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 23, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> A pic of me and the "lucky guy."
> 
> He's a cutie too. I'm a lucky girl.



Too cute.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Keeping up the trend that Ariel started.. one of my pugs decided to show off how her fatty momma makes a perfect couch.



That was probably the most clever (and quite cute) way of keeping the photo within the Dims nipple guidelines! Love it, Heather


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> That was probably the most clever (and quite cute) way of keeping the photo within the Dims nipple guidelines! Love it, Heather



Hey I have a bra on  the doggie is just covering it... she's fat too!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 23, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> A pic of me and the "lucky guy."
> 
> He's a cutie too. I'm a lucky girl.



I like his t-shirt, 'cause I'm a big dork . 

Soup -- love the bubblegum! And Heather, you look great as always.


----------



## GPL (Apr 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken 5 minutes ago. i'm on a bubblegum kick.
> 
> 
> 
> now, someone come smooch the pieces of gum off my lips.


 
You are way too cute:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Apr 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> And another with a ridiculously too tiny shirt.. but it sends out a good message.



The Goddess...
Looking amazing in every picture:smitten:


----------



## GPL (Apr 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OMG! I so want that shirt. Such a hottie are you are Heather. Love the pug on the belly pic. :kiss2:



Hot new profile pic and avatar, Sasha:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Apr 23, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> A pic of me and the "lucky guy."
> 
> He's a cutie too. I'm a lucky girl.



Ok, you are both very lucky, but you can't say you are not a very pretty looking lady:wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 23, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> A pic of me and the "lucky guy."
> 
> He's a cutie too. I'm a lucky girl.



That is such an adorable picture sweetie!


----------



## James (Apr 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> And another with a ridiculously too tiny shirt.. but it sends out a good message.



love that design... cheesy but cool


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hey I have a bra on  the doggie is just covering it... she's fat too!



Ahhh I just noticed that... though I still hold that it was clever and cute. That's one lucky pug!


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball. 








This one was my boyfriend being a smarty pants and taking one when I was just talking to him. This one looks a little strained because I would start to walk away and he would snap, I was trying to avoid weird contorted faces..no luck.

In front of the new house... don't you just looove the maroon window panes...eek. Our front door is maroon as well!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

^^Beautiful pics Jamie 


You dress like I do sometimes, btw


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful Jaime! :wubu: Where did you get that sweater? I love it.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what you are talking about. Those are some great photos.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cute! And the sweater/skirt combo looks great!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's one of me posing in the ever-popular "camera and mirror" genre! It's been suggested to me that people might like this pic, so here goes: 

View attachment April 22 2007 017 small.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 23, 2007)

JAMIE! You're so pretty, I don't even know where to begin explaining. Post more photos!


SlackerFA, I applaud that suggestion.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks all so much. I don't post pics very much anymore, so I always have a little trepidation before hopping in there...you made it very much easier. Thank you.

Lilly - that sweater, actually that whole outfit came from Catherines. I know most of their stuff is bad, but if I am patient and stay on it, occasionally something cute will slip through.

Slacker...you look like someone famous, but I can't figure out who it is..give me a couple of days..cute pic..


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Jamie, you're lovely. (and I'm not just saying that 'cause I lub you. )


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

Pish posh....you look mahvelous.....

Bob

I don't get to say that often enough.



jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 24, 2007)

You are gorgeous, Jamie.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 24, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Here's one of me posing in the ever-popular "camera and mirror" genre! It's been suggested to me that people might like this pic, so here goes:



Great pic!  You have such a big sweet smile.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy cowboy (with his fancy birthday shirt!)






Not-so-happy cowboy.





Oddly enough my legs are giving the appearance as if I actually HAVE been riding a horse all my life!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2007)

jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamie,
You are too cute! Love your pictures here and on the oldie picture thread. I can never find a skirt that doesn't drag near the ground.Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## rainyday (Apr 24, 2007)

Jamie, so pretty. You always, always look cute and have such a sweet smile. And I like the maroon door; it goes with the brick. I used to have one on an old house too.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 24, 2007)

I got to see a few of my girls this weekend.... Here are a few pictures! 

View attachment Girls2.jpg


View attachment Jeep&LnL.jpg


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I got to see a few of my girls this weekend.... Here are a few pictures!



:kiss2: *Dear BABYJEEP

Oh my God... Why don´t I never find Muses in a parking lot?
Thanks for sharing this piece of heaven...
All my Love!!!*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> :kiss2: *Dear BABYJEEP
> 
> Oh my God... Why don´t I never find Muses in a parking lot?
> Thanks for sharing this piece of heaven...
> All my Love!!!*



You took the words right out of my mouth. Great pictures girlies. Makes me wish I was there.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 24, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I got to see a few of my girls this weekend.... Here are a few pictures!


 
Aw You girls all look so lovely!


----------



## James (Apr 24, 2007)

ok... so its not totally 'recent'...

taken a few months back in Montmartre near the sacred heart basilica... one of the most beautiful areas of Paris in my opinion... 

View attachment paris.jpg


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks out.of.habit, Jamie, Sasha!

Babyjeep21, you look great, and so do your friends! Tell the friend on the right that she looks wonderful in that pink skirt.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Apr 24, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Keeping up the trend that Ariel started.. one of my pugs decided to show off how her fatty momma makes a perfect couch.



Too cute


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 24, 2007)

camera phone...me and my youngest out after pre-K today. 
alas....I don't like my glasses  

View attachment Z&me.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 24, 2007)

James said:


> ok... so its not totally 'recent'...
> 
> taken a few months back in Montmartre near the sacred heart basilica... one of the most beautiful areas of Paris in my opinion...


 
Um.....JEALOUS!! GAH!! JEALOUSY ABOUNDETH!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 24, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Thanks out.of.habit, Jamie, Sasha!
> 
> Babyjeep21, you look great, and so do your friends! Tell the friend on the right that she looks wonderful in that pink skirt.



You mean you didn't recognise the very beautiful Largenlovely aka Melissa!


----------



## James (Apr 24, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Um.....JEALOUS!! GAH!! JEALOUSY ABOUNDETH!!!


 
Its really easy to get to Paris by train from here... literally 1 change in london & thats it... U should come and visit with Cam someday.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 24, 2007)

James said:


> Its really easy to get to Paris by train from here... literally 1 change in london & thats it... U should come and visit with Cam someday.


 

Okay, you keep dangling that sugar cube in front of my face and eventually I am just going to charge full speed, sir. Hurrah!!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> You mean you didn't recognise the very beautiful Largenlovely aka Melissa!



No, but I will from now on :smitten:.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2007)

jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.
> 
> This one was my boyfriend being a smarty pants and taking one when I was just talking to him. This one looks a little strained because I would start to walk away and he would snap, I was trying to avoid weird contorted faces..no luck.



You look so pretty and adorable! I love the sweater--color looks great on you. Frankly, I am gonna disagree with everything; no strained, no big ball, no contorted.  Love them!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Happy cowboy (with his fancy birthday shirt!)
> Not-so-happy cowboy.
> Oddly enough my legs are giving the appearance as if I actually HAVE been riding a horse all my life!!



Great new birfday duds!  I even love the Cranky Cowboy pic...too cute.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Here's one of me posing in the ever-popular "camera and mirror" genre! It's been suggested to me that people might like this pic, so here goes:



Awlright! Nice to see ye face-on, Slacker. Looks good


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *
> Oh my God... Why don´t I never find Muses in a parking lot?*



[That _is_ the question, isn't it, really? Why...don't....*I* ever find Muses in the parking lot? Why....whyyy.....]

Babyjeepers, you and LnL have some seriously gorj blue peepers and I don't care if I rhyme....eepers.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2007)

James said:


> ok... so its not totally 'recent'...
> taken a few months back in Montmartre near the sacred heart basilica... one of the most beautiful areas of Paris in my opinion...



luvly....Montmartre!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> camera phone...me and my youngest out after pre-K today.
> alas....I don't like my glasses



Awww...the wee bairn! So cute! Yer glasses are just fine, gooofygoof.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Happy cowboy (with his fancy birthday shirt!)
> http://www.lestoil.net/stuff/lescowboy.jpg
> 
> Not-so-happy cowboy.
> ...



Cool pics Les, lookin' sharp! So that's what shit kickin' Berkeley style looks like... 



bigplaidpants said:


> camera phone...me and my youngest out after pre-K today.
> alas....I don't like my glasses



Nice pic old man!  No worries, the glasses look good on you! I carry my daughter on my shoulders like that too... you just have to watch out if they make a big wet sneeze... 

fa_man_stan


----------



## rainyday (Apr 24, 2007)

I snapped some pics this weekend to contribute to the Brady Bunch photo grid thing. My grid came out goofy though, so you just get a couple random ones instead. 

Here we have the Hair Burka&#8482;.











And a prototype for the new Ronco Double Chin Dissipater&#8482; (you can’t tell, but inside the globe there special ions are rearranging the atomic particles of my chin for a sleaker one-chin look.).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Happy cowboy (with his fancy birthday shirt!)
> [
> Not-so-happy cowboy.
> 
> ...




Great pics Les- I really like them


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

James said:


> ok... so its not totally 'recent'...
> 
> taken a few months back in Montmartre near the sacred heart basilica... one of the most beautiful areas of Paris in my opinion...



wonderful photo - thanks for sharing this one


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> camera phone...me and my youngest out after pre-K today.
> alas....I don't like my glasses



Super adorable - what a great shot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I snapped some pics this weekend to contribute to the Brady Bunch photo grid thing. My grid came out goofy though, so you just get a couple random ones instead.
> 
> Here we have the Hair Burka.
> [ce1.jpg[/IMG]
> ...




Too cute Rainy


----------



## GPL (Apr 24, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I got to see a few of my girls this weekend.... Here are a few pictures!



How wonderful life can be:smitten: 
Three gorgeous ladies!
Thanks for showing, Jeep.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I snapped some pics this weekend to contribute to the Brady Bunch photo grid thing. My grid came out goofy though, so you just get a couple random ones instead.
> 
> Here we have the Hair Burka.
> 
> ...



Those are really cute and funny pictures Rainy!

I'd give you some reps for those pics but I'm out at the moment! I thought about starting a seperate thread for goofy pictures, or some other theme, but I didn't want to take away from this thread.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I've gotten a bit more courage and thought I'd reveal a little bit more of me. My son just took this less than ten minutes ago. I love Dims and all of you. If it weren't for this place, I don't think I would have had the courage to show myself like this a month ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2007)

^^beautiful! and that red bra peeking out is sooo sexy!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

You're _beautiful_, Arrhythmia. And yay you for gaining confidence/comfort here!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sitting at the computer!






all hail the blank stare.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I snapped some pics this weekend to contribute to the Brady Bunch photo grid thing. My grid came out goofy though, so you just get a couple random ones instead.
> 
> Here we have the Hair Burka.
> 
> ...



That hair burkha is a solid look. I see it becoming a big success in Craplackistan. 

And I've heard of boxers with a glass jaw, but I've never seen such a bad case of it before..... (moan....I cannot BELIEVE I made that joke)

Bob


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Here we have the Hair Burka.



One of the cutest things I've seen all day.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 24, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm sitting at the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez. You don't smile at all.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2007)

I smile, dammit.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 24, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I smile, dammit.



Better. That's like the first one where you aren't like |: or O:.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

Dear Rainy,

Please stop being so cute. You are hurting me.

Love,
Waxwing


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Dear Rainy,
> 
> Please stop being so cute. You are hurting me.
> 
> ...



seconded. rainy, you are one of the most beautiful women i've ever seen. i'm swooning over here!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> CHARGE!



Ha... nice!! Where is that Dino??


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

jamie said:


> We took pics Saturday night on our way out of the house. I thought I would post a couple. I am amazed I finally found a skirt that was not dragging the floor. I wish I had gotten a smaller sweater. That one just kind of made me look like a big green ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girlie, you're so damn cute. I would spread you on a cracker.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Happy cowboy (with his fancy birthday shirt!)
> 
> 
> Not-so-happy cowboy.
> ...



hahaa, I was going to ask if your jeans were playing tricks on us.  I've never noticed that "just off horse" look before, so I was quite sure it was a fluke. 

They look great, pardner'


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

James said:


> ok... so its not totally 'recent'...
> 
> taken a few months back in Montmartre near the sacred heart basilica... one of the most beautiful areas of Paris in my opinion...



Even though I was there what seems like lifetimes ago... I have to agree. I can picture that area when I close my eyes, it's beautiful.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my God, it's a posting frenzy... that'll teach me to catch up all at once. 

Anyway, here's a contribution - taken today. Idle hands and all (actually more like "waiting" hands). Shhhh. 

View attachment PICT0008.JPG


View attachment PICT0014.JPG


----------



## furious styles (Apr 24, 2007)

pc load letter ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I snapped some pics this weekend to contribute to the Brady Bunch photo grid thing. My grid came out goofy though, so you just get a couple random ones instead.
> 
> Here we have the Hair Burka.
> 
> ...



Rainy! Too cute. You made me smile.

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> pc load letter ?



Damn! You stole my line!!  

But then again, she looks more like a no talent ass clown to me.*





(*Don't worry, it's a joke. She'll get it.  )


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 25, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Damn! You stole my line!!
> 
> But then again, she looks more like a no talent ass clown to me.*
> 
> ...



I might be "jumping to conclusions" here... but marry me? Please?


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 25, 2007)

*rainyday*, I am thoroughly enjoying your recent splurge of fantastic pictures you are spewing onto the boards. They're quirky and fantastic pictures. Truly.

---------------------------------------

Dear AnnMarie, 

From your latest post at Dimensions Magazine Forum, more specifically in the "Recent picture of you! - Part II" thread, with an attached picture of yourself standing at the copy machine. Would you mind showing up at my workplace and mimicking exactly as you're doing in that photo at my workplaces copy machine? I would go bonkers, while my co-workers would try to figure out who in the **** you were. I could quit as a happy man.

My workplace address has been attached.

That would be fantastic. Kthxbi.


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 25, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I might be "jumping to conclusions" here... but marry me? Please?



You gonna show me your 'O' face?


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 25, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I might be "jumping to conclusions" here... but marry me? Please?





BBWTexan said:


> You gonna show me your 'O' face?



Wear rubber, dude...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 25, 2007)

James said:


> ok... so its not totally 'recent'...
> 
> taken a few months back in Montmartre near the sacred heart basilica... one of the most beautiful areas of Paris in my opinion...



Im actually quite suprised you arent wearing a hoodie


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 25, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> You gonna show me your 'O' face?



Only if I do have to go to a federal "pound me in the ass" prison (with conjugal visits) for not having enough pieces of flair. By the way... I'm going to need you to come in on Saturday.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ha... nice!! Where is that Dino??



He's stabled at the lovely concrete environs of Boston's Tai Tung Village. It's not cheap, but such a fine steed deserves the best.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 25, 2007)

recent pic of Wayne and Bobo. 

View attachment bo1.JPG


----------



## furious styles (Apr 25, 2007)

what about the guy who invented the pet rock? that guy's a millionaire.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 25, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Awlright! Nice to see ye face-on, Slacker. Looks good



Aww, thanks, Liz . Those of you who are interested in the question of "why so many angle shots?" and want more full-frontal SlackerFA action might want to take a look over here.

Rainyday -- even without your books you're supercute!

AnnMarie -- I'm trying to come up with a cute, flirtatious "butt on the copy machine" joke, but I got nothin' .


----------



## rainyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, folks. Im hoping I made at least a few of you laugh. I always want to mumble stuff about "good light," "unfortunate profile," and "different in person" when you all say such nice stuff (because its true), but know that I really appreciate it. I have to say I had more fun shooting these than I usually do taking pics. I think everybody should try the goofy thing!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> ...I have to say I had more fun shooting these than I usually do taking pics. I think everybody should try the goofy thing!



I remember something that my college art teacher in life drawing made me do... I had a sculpture emphasis and I hated drawing, my drawings always looked stiff and dull. My art teacher said to try just having fun and don't care what the result might be. My drawing improved and I began to enjoy drawing.

Here are a couple pics of me, my daughter and mtnmaiden (my wife...).

Stan 

View attachment H_B.jpg


View attachment HB.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

These pics were taken last weekend in Huntington Beach, CA. Look at the picture to the left... Our exchange student was waiting for quite a while to take that picture, I wonder if it had something to do with the girl just to the left of my wifes head...?



Stan


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 25, 2007)

I just wanted to take this moment to tell you all how much I love Michael Bolton. Personally, I feel it just doesn't get any better than when he sings "When a Man Loves a Woman."


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 25, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I just wanted to take this moment to tell you all how much I love Michael Bolton. Personally, I feel it just doesn't get any better than when he sings "When a Man Loves a Woman."



At least you can pick just one song..I like all of them. -Michael Bolton
(And no, it's not Mike, I had the name first)


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 25, 2007)

I told Don, too, because they've moved my desk four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were merry, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler, and it's not okay, because if they take my stapler then I'll set the building on fire...


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

BGB ->

Yeah. Those are teh hawt. Spanks.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 25, 2007)

Whaaaaat's happening...? Ummm, yeah...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I remember something that my college art teacher in life drawing made me do... I had a sculpture emphasis and I hated drawing, my drawings always looked stiff and dull. My art teacher said to try just having fun and don't care what the result might be. My drawing improved and I began to enjoy drawing.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of me, my daughter and mtnmaiden (my wife...).
> 
> Stan




What a beautiful family Stan- lucky_man_stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I smile, dammit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> recent pic of Wayne and Bobo.



Ahhhhh too cute!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^beautiful! and that red bra peeking out is sooo sexy!



Thank you! The peeking of the bra wasn't intentional, but I liked it after I saw it.  



Carrie said:


> You're _beautiful_, Arrhythmia. And yay you for gaining confidence/comfort here!


Thanks, Carrie! I consider Dimensions to be a part of me now.

Here is another picture of me in the same place (in front of my computer with Dims on the screen  ) without a smile. The pic I posted yesterday shows only half the size of my true smile. I've never liked my smile. It's SO BIG! Men, on the otherhand, love it for some reason. I got a compliment from a man yesterday on my smile. Go figure!


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 25, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well, I've gotten a bit more courage and thought I'd reveal a little bit more of me. My son just took this less than ten minutes ago. I love Dims and all of you. If it weren't for this place, I don't think I would have had the courage to show myself like this a month ago.





Arrhythmia said:


> Thank you! The peeking of the bra wasn't intentional, but I liked it after I saw it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carrie! I consider Dimensions to be a part of me now.
> ...



NEW RULE!!

When you post photos, I am to be notified directly. I quit subscribing because my email was just too much.

That being said. Very lovely pictures. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a hair cut  

This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)

...pardon the graininess...it's from my cell phone...

View attachment newhair.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

You are so ridiculously beautiful it should be illegal.

That is all.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are so ridiculously beautiful it should be illegal.
> 
> That is all.



Yep!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

awww, you guys... :blush: Thanks


----------



## GPL (Apr 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)
> 
> ...



Why can't I view your pictures, hottie?


----------



## GPL (Apr 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> BGB ->
> 
> Yeah. Those are teh hawt. Spanks.



Better quote your message to view your pictures...
:wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

GPL said:


> Better quote your message to view your pictures...
> :wubu:


Oops, that comment was TO someone, BothGunsBlazing...wasn't pics of me. Sorry!! But the other one works just fine for me...don't know why you can't view


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are so ridiculously beautiful it should be illegal.
> 
> That is all.



Seconded.

Seriously, that was what I was going to say before I saw that post.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Seriously, that was what I was going to say before I saw that post.


 

Spanks, BJ!!! Mucho kisses all around :kiss2: Pucker up, y'all.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Oops, that comment was TO someone, BothGunsBlazing...wasn't pics of me. Sorry!! But the other one works just fine for me...don't know why you can't view



For all it's worth, I'm breathing much easier now.

I thought BGB was like KGB. Started looking over my shoulder, cleared my cache, heh. Scared me to *death.*

I'm convinced someone has mounted a camera in my toilet. Whoever's taking 'em better not post those pics, here. I would be *so* embarrassed.

:blush:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

BGB IS spying on you. Don't think you'll find any proper relief here. You dig what I'm sayin' ??


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> For all it's worth, I'm breathing much easier now.
> 
> I thought BGB was like KGB. Started looking over my shoulder, cleared my cache, heh. Scared me to *death.*
> 
> ...


 

Better get the wife to break out the Nads now ....hheeeeeeee


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)
> 
> ...



Gah!!! Hottie!!!!



> You are so ridiculously beautiful it should be illegal.
> 
> That is all.



It should be...can I be the arresting officier


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)
> 
> ...


you are beyond beautiful. let's make babies.


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I always want to mumble stuff about "good light," "unfortunate profile," and "different in person" when you all say such nice stuff (because its true)...



#1 So?
#2 Not.
#3 No you're not (except prettier maybe) and no it isn't.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day. 

View attachment mimi2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 25, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day.



What a lovely pic!! Nice to *see* you mimosa! Thanks for posting. You're a looker!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a lovely pic!! Nice to *see* you mimosa! Thanks for posting. You're a looker!



Thanks. God Bless. You made my day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a lovely pic!! Nice to *see* you mimosa! Thanks for posting. You're a looker!




I totally agree!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> These pics were taken last weekend in Huntington Beach, CA. Look at the picture to the left... Our exchange student was waiting for quite a while to take that picture, I wonder if it had something to do with the girl just to the left of my wifes head...?
> 
> 
> 
> Stan



HI Stan!
Loved the pics. You have a lovely family. Hmmm... I see what you mean about the girl. LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)


 
You--a model, right? Don't say no. I won't believe you! 



fa_man_stan said:


> I remember something that my college art teacher in life drawing made me do... I had a sculpture emphasis and I hated drawing, my drawings always looked stiff and dull. My art teacher said to try just having fun and don't care what the result might be. My drawing improved and I began to enjoy drawing.


Sage advice. I *do* need to do that more. That often seems to work similarly with other stuff in life too. The best job interviews, for example--always the one you don't give a hoot about. Awesome family pics. You all look like you're putting the carefree thing to work well for yourselves.  (Funny on the background element too lol.)




Friday said:


> #1 So?
> #2 Not.
> #3 No you're not (except prettier maybe) and no it isn't.


 Smooch. :kiss2:




mimosa said:


> Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day.


 
Welcome, mimosa.  Lovely pic, and an excellent thread to start with here at Dim. Good choice.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)
> 
> ...



Hey hey lovely lady!! You look gorgeous Yank!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 26, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day.


You = cutie


----------



## mimosa (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Renaissance Woman and RainyDay. You two are very kind.  Have a nice day.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I totally agree!



Thanks, AnnMarie.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay Rainys...nope, I have never modeled a day in my life. OFFERS?!?! Someone make an offer, I dare ya, haha!!

Soup- You already know I likes me some red-head. Giddy-up cowgirl!

Everyone else - :bow: Thank you so much, you totally made my day


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I remember something that my college art teacher in life drawing made me do... I had a sculpture emphasis and I hated drawing, my drawings always looked stiff and dull. My art teacher said to try just having fun and don't care what the result might be. My drawing improved and I began to enjoy drawing.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of me, my daughter and mtnmaiden (my wife...).
> 
> Stan



Stan,

Great pics of you and mtnmaiden. I love the feeling of sand between my toes (except in a sleepin' bag  ). The only difference is I'd trade the ocean for the great lakes any day.  

Peace, always.
bigplaidpants


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 26, 2007)

Since i finally have a camera i can join in on all the fun. This pic was taken last week right after i got my hair cut.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 26, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Since i finally have a camera i can join in on all the fun. This pic was taken last week right after i got my hair cut.



holy crap. you have some gorgeous eyes there mister.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 26, 2007)

HELLO CUTE BOY!! Oh my, those are purty eyes...


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> This is me, with new hair, at my second job office. Mmmm, fun. (not so much)
> 
> ...



Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute. Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice, Jake. But then, you already knew I thought that.


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww thanks, Soupy, Yankee and BBMe. I am usually very shy about having my picture taken, and might i remind all three of you that i blush very easily. Haha.


----------



## tatu (Apr 26, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day.



Thanks for posting. You are beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day.




Just beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Since i finally have a camera i can join in on all the fun. This pic was taken last week right after i got my hair cut.




Hubba- hubba


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

Not recent, but for the doubters, here is one of my son and grandson.







I am the second smallest one. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## GPL (Apr 26, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hello New girl here. So please be kind about my pic. Thanks and have a nice day.



Hey cute girl:wubu: 
Welcome here! Hope you enjoy.
Must tell you you have pretty eyes!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 26, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Not recent, but for the doubters, here is one of my son and grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness gracious!!! Look at ALL THE GORGEOUS Men and future men in that picture!! 2P, ya did good! :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks GPL, Green eyed fairy and tatu. Hope to get to know all of you. Drop me a line or two sometime. Take care, Mimi


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

Finally I caved and took some new pictures...

and in reference to the goofiness...yes, it had to be done. 

Ride 'em Cowboy. 

View attachment dims1.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


View attachment dims3.JPG


View attachment dims4.JPG


View attachment dims5.JPG


----------



## Aliena (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh the thoughts that run in m'mind when I see all these cute guys! :eat2: 

Y'all look fantastically gorgeous!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 26, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Not recent, but for the doubters, here is one of my son and grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now come one, you're pulling my leg! That is really your brother and nephew, right?:batting: 

You look fabulous!


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice genes you got going there P2.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Since i finally have a camera i can join in on all the fun. This pic was taken last week right after i got my hair cut.



I'm in looooooove.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2007)

Cropped out other people cuz I'm an attention whore. 

View attachment Rachel BFL.jpg


----------



## lemmink (Apr 27, 2007)

omg famouslastwords... I LOVE your look! It's so classy and sexy at the same time.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 27, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Now come one, you're pulling my leg! That is really your brother and nephew, right?:batting:
> 
> You look fabulous!




Thanks. My son has the same pic, and he was telling me that some girls he knew wanted to meet me. He explained that I was his dad. That changed their minds.lol

Peace,
2P.


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 27, 2007)

Returning some love to Famouslastwords. That is a great pic. Love your smile.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2007)

These are _supposed_ to be game show host smarmy, btw, but they came off kinda...1/2 game show host (who just got out of the shower). I dunno. Just sharin the joy.  Hello to all my crazy bored iSight peeps!


----------



## jamie (Apr 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> These are _supposed_ to be game show host smarmy, btw, but they came off kinda...1/2 game show host (who just got out of the shower). I dunno. Just sharin the joy.  Hello to all my crazy bored iSight peeps!



Hahaha...for some strange reason, I have this need for you to be telling my future after seeing these.

Tell me, Madame Coolio...what will I be doing tomorrow...what will happen with my job....what is the Powerball number???

:blink:


----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

This pic is from last week...I love this chair...why does ikea make the furniture so little!? lol  

View attachment DSCF4198.JPG


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 27, 2007)

But it is cute! Kate.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> But it is cute! Kate.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



Thanks  I had to buy the chair...lol...if anything my skinny friends can use it :doh:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> These are _supposed_ to be game show host smarmy, btw, but they came off kinda...1/2 game show host (who just got out of the shower). I dunno. Just sharin the joy.  Hello to all my crazy bored iSight peeps!



Liz, I just adore these.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> These are _supposed_ to be game show host smarmy, btw, but they came off kinda...1/2 game show host (who just got out of the shower). I dunno. Just sharin the joy.  Hello to all my crazy bored iSight peeps!





rainyday said:


> Liz, I just adore these.



Ditto.....


----------



## GPL (Apr 27, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Cropped out other people cuz I'm an attention whore.



:wubu: 
Always good to see you!!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> Hahaha...for some strange reason, I have this need for you to be telling my future after seeing these.
> Tell me, Madame Coolio...what will I be doing tomorrow...what will happen with my job....what is the Powerball number???
> :blink:



Working back to front:

3. 77377377377737773.

2. You will gradually leave behind the high-pressure demands and glamorous jet-setting of your career as executive assistant-ess to a certain daytime-TV celebrity who can't be named for what is your real calling: poet laureate. 

1. Puttin one dainty foot in front of the other toward great end .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2007)

cute kate said:


> This pic is from last week...I love this chair...why does ikea make the furniture so little!? lol



cute, cute kate!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Ditto.....



smooches, yoo!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 27, 2007)

I took tons of goofy ass pictures on my mom's apple. 

This is a particular face my mom hates. I used to do it all throughout my childhood:






weird facial expressions, now makeup free!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 27, 2007)

me plus my grandpa, who is probably my favorite person in the universe: 

View attachment gramps1.jpg


----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> cute, cute kate!



Sexy Sexy Liz...hehehhe


----------



## cute kate (Apr 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> me plus my grandpa, who is probably my favorite person in the universe:



oh my gosh your so cute and your grandpa look so happy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Not recent, but for the doubters, here is one of my son and grandson.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.




This is one beautiful family you have- wonderful photo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Finally I caved and took some new pictures...
> 
> and in reference to the goofiness...yes, it had to be done.
> 
> Ride 'em Cowboy.




I usually HATE cowboy hats but not today.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I took tons of goofy ass pictures on my mom's apple.
> 
> This is a particular face my mom hates. I used to do it all throughout my childhood:



You really have some lovely eyes Ms T


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> me plus my grandpa, who is probably my favorite person in the universe:




This is one of the sweetest photos in the thread, Elle


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> *Oh my God, it's a posting frenzy... that'll teach me to catch up all at once. *
> 
> Anyway, here's a contribution - taken today. Idle hands and all (actually more like "waiting" hands). Shhhh.




I *so* identify with that! Holy crap I've missed a lot this week! It's too bad I can't just work full time for Dimensions, that would solve my pesky work problem. Anyway, so the issue is I want to comment to everyone, but I don't want to diminish the truth of my comments by just doing a ridiculous string of 25 comments to these fine, fine, hot people. What's a girl to do?!

I'll try to keep up better, I promise! Now SLOW DOWN, HOTTIES! There's like 7 or 8 pages since MONDAY! Shooooot. 



mfdoom said:


> pc load letter ?



You'll all laugh when I tell you that we actually posted this quote on our printer at work. It relieves stress when the printer plays games.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> These are _supposed_ to be game show host smarmy, btw, but they came off kinda...1/2 game show host (who just got out of the shower). I dunno. Just sharin the joy.  Hello to all my crazy bored iSight peeps!
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=18992&stc=1&d=1177701165



Glad to see you picture perfect, and gap-toof gorgeous once again Liz Lady! This is just a warm-up... Me and the ol' Brady posse will be squarin' off with you once again gal... and the other chick-a-dees...

square_man_stan 

View attachment brady_1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 27, 2007)

cute kate said:


> This pic is from last week...I love this chair...why does ikea make the furniture so little!? lol



You look either
1. Tired out from a long day of hard...stuff.
or
2. Ready to take a bite out of me.

Either way it's tasteful and sexy. ^-^


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 28, 2007)

cute kate said:


> This pic is from last week...I love this chair...why does ikea make the furniture so little!? lol


What an adorable picture. You hamming it up for the camera too.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> me plus my grandpa, who is probably my favorite person in the universe:



elle, what a completely wonderful picture.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 28, 2007)

Carrie said:


> elle, what a completely wonderful picture.



I agree. Honestly, elle, that picture is so beautiful - and makes me more than a little nostalgic and teary-eyed. My own grandfather raised me, and passed away a little over a year ago at the age of 91. I am sure you already are - but cherish every single solitary moment.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 28, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> weird facial expressions, now makeup free!


 I have this nightgown lol


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

aw, thanks you guys. let's hear it for grandpas, for real. that one taught me how to bake! imho the most amazing gift you can give a person.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> that one taught me how to bake!



Damn, that _is _an awesome grandpa.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> aw, thanks you guys. let's hear it for grandpas, for real. that one taught me how to bake! imho the most amazing gift you can give a person.



It's wonderful that you had a grandpa who took you under his wing and spent time with you! That is a great picture of you two guys! I had an adopted grandpa, but we didn't get to spend much time together. My adopted grandma and grandpa ran a bar in Alaska, we went fishing a couple of times and the most important thing that he taught me was that when you play cards, always have a polished Zippo lighter handy so when you light other players cigerettes you can see the cards they are holding. He also once called my sister's boyfriend "pinky" to his face (he was a wimpy looking red haired guy...). That moment was magical for me, but not my sister...

Stan


----------



## GPL (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> me plus my grandpa, who is probably my favorite person in the universe:



Awww.., cute picture, Elle!
Your grandpa can be happy with a granddaughter like you 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2007)

Heh. Jill, you look a bit like a fish in the one. Love it!  

These are all wonderful. Funny and sweet.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 28, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Since i finally have a camera i can join in on all the fun. This pic was taken last week right after i got my hair cut.



Very nice eyes.... thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cute kate (Apr 28, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> You look either
> 1. Tired out from a long day of hard...stuff.
> or
> 2. Ready to take a bite out of me.
> ...



Can it be both...lol...your right it was a long day and im always hungry


----------



## cute kate (Apr 28, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> What an adorable picture. You hamming it up for the camera too.



hehehehe...thanks...I have always been a cam ham!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm still warming up for the ultimate multiple mug montage, I won't let you down Liz... Here is one that Aliena inspired me to do (her overhead mirror pict that she posted earlier.)

fa_man_stan 

View attachment DSC02230.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm still warming up for the ultimate multiple mug montage, I won't let you down Liz... Here is one that Aliena inspired me to do (her overhead mirror pict that she posted earlier.)
> 
> fa_man_stan



Grooooovvvvyyyyy Baby!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm still warming up for the ultimate multiple mug montage, I won't let you down Liz... Here is one that Aliena inspired me to do (her overhead mirror pict that she posted earlier.)
> 
> fa_man_stan



wooooooooooooooaaah it's like I'm falling into your face! 

...or maybe I should just lay off the incense over here.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 28, 2007)

new glasses, new pic


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoa! That Summer chick is cute! More pictures of her please... 

In other news, here's an action shot of me combining rhythmical genius with catching flies.

For more of me with my band, visit www.vendband.com


----------



## SummerG (Apr 28, 2007)

loggamatt said:


> Whoa! That Summer chick is cute! More pictures of her please...
> 
> In other news, here's an action shot of me combining rhythmical genius with catching flies.
> 
> For more of me with my band, visit www.vendband.com



Drummers= HOT


----------



## GPL (Apr 28, 2007)

SummerG said:


> new glasses, new pic



Hi Summer!

Nice new pic of you, hun.
Love the new glasses and loooooong hair:wubu: Such a cutie...

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm still warming up for the ultimate multiple mug montage, I won't let you down Liz... Here is one that Aliena inspired me to do (her overhead mirror pict that she posted earlier.)
> 
> fa_man_stan



i have that camera!


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Anne Marie, that wont be the last pic i share.


----------

